# El Taliván Hortográfico denuncia.



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Nov 2009)

A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.



> hola? somos pareja de valencia y buscamos pareja para morbo y loke surja ke tengan cam para berificar loke dicen cer solo parejas legales tios solos no. . astenercen jilipollas ke ce acen pasar por pareja. Edad 36 años



MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Pareja novata

Me ha sacudido especialmente lo de "astenercen". No lo conocía.::


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (26 Nov 2009)

Pole ortográfica

Ya le vale, oiga..... una cosa son unas vacaciones y otra cosa es tener el foro sin barrer durante semanas.......


----------



## Pio Pio (26 Nov 2009)

Aparte de las faltas... jejeje, mirando en los contactos para ver si pillas un trio.
Si follan como escriben, muy mal.


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (26 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pos mal me esta el dicirlo, pero por aquí hay algún post que deja a su ejemplo como paradigma del realísmo mágico de la literatura iberoamericana.
:|


----------



## El_Presi (26 Nov 2009)

el que ha escrito eso tenía la boca llena


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (26 Nov 2009)

El_Presi dijo:


> el que ha escrito eso tenía la boca llena



Y Vd.? porque no le banea por dejación de funciones, eh??


----------



## Scire (26 Nov 2009)

Taliván, deja de navegar por páginas de ligoteo sudamericanas, que luego uno se lleva los disgustos que se lleva.


----------



## luismarple (26 Nov 2009)

Al talivan lo que le ha jodido es que le corten el rollo mientras mira anuncios guarros!!

Que le hemos pillao, tali!!!!


----------



## finitö (26 Nov 2009)

> hola? somos pareja de valencia y buscamos pareja para morbo y loke surja ke tengan cam para berificar loke dicen cer solo parejas legales tios solos no. . astenercen jilipollas ke ce acen pasar por pareja. Edad 36 años



¿vuenas tardes. Emos leido buestro hanuncio y hestamos muy interesados en ke podamos kedar. esperamos ke seais jente seria xq no ceria la primera ves ke nos hencontramos kon jente ke luego son unos inveciles ya? somos una pareja d 33 y 32 años.tendriamos ke kedar no demaciado tarde xq yo tengo k madrujar xa azer cola en el INEM y yasmelina no puede dejar ha nuestros 3 niños asta demaciado tarde con su madre xq no tiene hespasio en la avitacion k halquila xa k duerman todos.


----------



## adrlana (26 Nov 2009)

npo me follaria a un tio que confunde las S con las C


----------



## spamrakuen (26 Nov 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> npo me follaria a un tio que confunde las S con las C



Se comienza asi, y se termina pidiendo un doctorado :rolleye:


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (27 Nov 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Se comienza asi, y se termina pidiendo un doctorado :rolleye:



Y/o un graduado escolar.....)


----------



## adrlana (27 Nov 2009)

sera el sueño, pero no lo pillo.


----------



## spamrakuen (27 Nov 2009)

Rita la Cantaora dijo:


> Y/o un graduado escolar.....)



Las ejpañolas merecen mucho mas, hoyga 8:


----------



## chris9030 (27 Nov 2009)

Rita la Cantaora dijo:


> Pos mal me esta el dicirlo, pero por aquí hay algún post que deja a su ejemplo como paradigma del realísmo mágico de la literatura iberoamericana.
> :|




De lo mejor que he leído últimamente por aquí, :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Un-tal-Ivan (27 Nov 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Que no Tali!! ¡¡que no!!...tu "mil hanunsios.kom" no se compara para nada con el mítico "costo del güeno".


----------



## gorgias1976 (27 Nov 2009)

_hola? somos pareja de valencia y buscamos pareja...._

Y su cerebro ya estaba a punto de explotar por el esfuerzo que le estaba costando escribir bien por lo que desconectó y volvió a escribir como siempre (Y con 36 añazos, hay que joderse).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Nov 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> npo me follaria a un tio que confunde las S con las C




Conmigo no tendría usted ese problema. Envíeme un privado. 

P.S.: el pony puede apuntarse también, si quiere.


----------



## alpha (27 Nov 2009)

Un-tal-Ivan dijo:


> ¡¡Que no Tali!! ¡¡que no!!...tu "mil hanunsios.kom" no se compara para nada con el mítico "costo del güeno".




Habia leido esa carta cienes de veces, pero no había caído en la esquina inf dcha, el "tituto". Que fue el sitioque el autor no piso para nada, vamos.


----------



## josemazgz (27 Nov 2009)

adrlana dijo:


> npo me follaria a un tio que confunde las S con las C



Pobre Yeray... :S


----------



## VivaLasVegas (27 Nov 2009)

alpha dijo:


> Habia leido esa carta cienes de veces, pero no había caído en la esquina inf dcha, el "tituto". Que fue el sitioque el autor no piso para nada, vamos.



Ni tú tampoco, por lo que se ve. He tenido que leer dos veces la segunda línea para saber qué querías decir.

Un poquito de decoro, por favor.

Taliván: pon orden.


----------



## Spasic (27 Nov 2009)

De todas formas, a estos Víctor Manuel y Ana Belén del cibersexo se les puede dar el pego fácilmente, como su dominio de las matemáticas sea similar al ortográfico. Se presenta un tío solo que se mueva mucho y les han hecho el lío.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Dic 2009)

Hoy traigo a este hilo para público escarnio un nuevo horror ortográfico de connotaciones sicalípticas, pese a que esta vez me lo he topado buscando mascotas en ebay.



> Vendo 2 cachorros de pastor verga
> 
> 
> Descripción
> ...



2 cachorros de pastor verga - Almería (566632) - eBay anuncios

Añadamos lo de la utilidad de los perros para cuidar chales:

chal.

(Del fr. châle, y este del persa šāl).

1. m. Paño de seda o lana, mucho más largo que ancho, y que, puesto en los hombros, sirve a las mujeres como abrigo o adorno.


----------



## Pio Pio (7 Dic 2009)

Vendo 2 cachorros de pastor verga
En que estaría pensando......, seguro que era una moza.


----------



## gorgias1976 (7 Dic 2009)

Pastor verga telechea

Por cierto, tu imagen en resolución decente:


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (7 Dic 2009)

Supongo que se refieren a esa noble raza llamada pastor Belga......panda burribestias!!!!


----------



## Doctor Casa (7 Dic 2009)

Ayer me cagué en todo por no llevar encima la cámara. En la parada de autobús de Moncloa (justo en la puerta del edificio del Ejército del Aire), la marquesina de la parada tenía escrito un "texto" con 11 palabras que contenían 8 faltas de ortografía/gramática. Sobre el anuncio chorra ese de la cumbre de Copenhage. 

Si alguien la fotografió, que me la pase para subirla al grupo de talibanes ortográficos del Facebook.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (8 Dic 2009)

Es que _nesecitan apollo_ escolar


----------



## wolf45 (8 Dic 2009)

Dios mio, perdonalos, no saben escribir, ni seguro hablar, son simples victimas de la LOGSE


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Dic 2009)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He encontrado esta que es muy buena. La he guardado en una bolsa de zip, pero no pondre el link al foro de oposiciones donde la encontre.


Habla sobre una oferta de plazas de conductor, que acabar convocarse, segun el bueno hombre y en la que opinia sobre las probabilidades de obtener plaza, que considera que hay


> *
> MensajePublicado: Vie Nov 27, 2009 12:47 pm Título del mensaje: INFORMACION SOBRE EL NUEVO PROCESO SUBALTERNOCONDUCTOR Responder citando Editar/Borrar este mensaje Borrar este mensaje Ver dirección IP del autor;
> 
> 
> ...





::​


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Dic 2009)

wolf45 dijo:


> Dios mio, perdonalos, no saben escribir, ni seguro hablar, son simples victimas de la LOGSE



Pues a tí en otro hilo te acabo de ver unas haches que me dolían los HOJOS!!!!

Ahora no me acuerdo de en qué hilo.


----------



## wolf45 (8 Dic 2009)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues a tí en otro hilo te acabo de ver unas haches que me dolían los HOJOS!!!!
> 
> Ahora no me acuerdo de en qué hilo.




amigo, si me lees, veras que NO TENGO ERRORES ortograficos, pero escribo MUY rapido, y a veces alguna tecla de engancha,,, te reto a buscar faltas de verdad


----------



## gorgias1976 (8 Dic 2009)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigo, si me lees, verás que NO TENGO ERRORES ortográficos, pero escribo MUY rápido, y a veces alguna tecla de engancha,,, te reto a buscar faltas de verdad



Pues la falta de tildes ya son suficientes faltas de verdad.


----------



## josemazgz (8 Dic 2009)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues a t*í * en otro hilo te acabo de ver unas haches que me dolían los HOJOS!!!!
> 
> Ahora no me acuerdo de en qué hilo.



Esa tilde sobra... :rolleye:


----------



## wolf45 (8 Dic 2009)

gorgias1976 dijo:


> Pues la falta de tildes ya son suficientes faltas de verdad.





amigo, esto es un sinsentido, NO me da la gana de ponewr acentos, por que en Aleman e Ingles, NO EXISTEN, y asi unifico idiomas y me hago menos lios al hablarlos o escribirlos.

tema zanjado

Bye


----------



## Minsky Moment (8 Dic 2009)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigo, esto es un sinsentido, NO me da la gana de ponewr acentos, por que en Aleman e Ingles, NO EXISTEN, y asi unifico idiomas y me hago menos lios al hablarlos o escribirlos.
> 
> tema zanjado
> 
> Bye



Me gusta la idea. ¿Qué tal introducir algunos caracteres cirílicos en el discurso? ¿Y alguna letra griega? ¿Alguna declinación quechua quizás, para hacer aún más universal el intento?


----------



## Ni_muerta! (8 Dic 2009)

Yo no pongo tildes porque no me sale de lo que no es el rabo. Es que es un coñazo pornerlos.


----------



## allseeyingeye (8 Dic 2009)

a decir verdad, yo soy antiortografia total

A nuestro talivan hortografico, lo tolero, por que es majo e inJenioso, pero uy si no!.......


----------



## Mistermaguf (8 Dic 2009)

> vendo des cachorros preciosos de pastor verga por falta de espacio para cuidarlos ideales para cuidar chales



Son ésos que están siempre en celo, ¿verdad? ¿O se referirá a dos religiosos irlandeses novatos?
Yo vendo dos cacharros preciosos de Pastora Vega, por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (8 Dic 2009)

Pastor Verga, parece el titulo de alguna porno jajajaja como CSI Las Vergas.


----------



## Doctor Casa (8 Dic 2009)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigo, esto es un sinsentido, NO me da la gana de ponewr acentos, por que en Aleman e Ingles, NO EXISTEN, y asi unifico idiomas y me hago menos lios al hablarlos o escribirlos.
> 
> tema zanjado
> 
> Bye



Penoso escudarse en eso. Yo hablo inglés perfectamente y no "me lío" con la ortografía. Ni usaría una excusa tan cutre para solapar mis incompetencias. Me daría algo de apuro, la verdad. 

Y eso de que "_es un coñazo ponerlos_" es poco coherente cuando aquí se critica a los jóvenes que descuidan los aspectos básicos de la eficiencia y el buen hacer. Diga "soy un ignorante y no sé ponerlos" y le creeré. 

Una Buaaaambulancia para usted, hoyga. 8:


----------



## Ni_muerta! (8 Dic 2009)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Penoso escudarse en eso. Yo hablo inglés perfectamente y no "me lío" con la ortografía. Ni usaría una excusa tan cutre para solapar mis incompetencias. Me daría algo de apuro, la verdad.
> 
> Y eso de que "_es un coñazo ponerlos_" es poco coherente cuando aquí se critica a los jóvenes que descuidan los aspectos básicos de la eficiencia y el buen hacer. Diga "soy un ignorante y no sé ponerlos" y le creeré.
> 
> Una Buaaaambulancia para usted, hoyga. 8:



Lo que tú digas. Es un puto coñazo poner tildes y se acabó.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Ene 2010)

Vendo Plei estencio 1 en Sevilla o la canbio por un ordenador pention 3







Vía WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## brunorro (2 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vendo Plei estencio 1 en Sevilla o la canbio por un ordenador pention 3
> 
> Vía WTF? Microsiervos



A mi hermano le regalaron una de esas por su primera comunión...





Y yo con sudor y lágrimas me compré un "pention 3" en cuanto ahorré lo suficiente...


----------



## inmi_soy (2 Ene 2010)

Doctor Casa dijo:


> Pues a tí en otro hilo te acabo de ver unas haches que me dolían los HOJOS!!!!



:XX:



gorgias1976 dijo:


> Pues la falta de tildes ya son suficientes faltas de verdad.



Si que es verdad,hay nque aceptar con humildad su propia ignorancia.



allseeyingeye dijo:


> a decir verdad, yo soy antiortografia total
> 
> A nuestro talivan hortografico, lo tolero, por que es majo e inJenioso, pero uy si no!.......



Si de un ingenio que se parte de la risa.



Ni_muerta! dijo:


> Lo que tú digas. Es un puto coñazo poner tildes y se acabó.



Si señor.


----------



## condimento (2 Ene 2010)

Con la venia Sr. Talivan (el nick tal cual):

A mí ya ni me fastidian los hoygan porque a ésos los doy por imposibles.

Tampoco los que viven del móvil. Sus escritos les delatan.

Y no me fastidian porque me encuentro resignado ante los hechos.

Sin embargo, sí me molesta el efecto arrastre de las faltas de ortografía. Hay unas cuantas que se cometen porque el infractor se lo ha leído a otro gañán y así se forma una cadena inacabable. Ejemplos:

-Acentuar siempre la palabra "éste". Se lo he leído a multitud de gente y además bastante preparada. Esta palabra no lleva tilde cuando precede a un nombre: "este foro". 

-La palabra "fe" no lleva acento. En monosílabos no hay acentos salvo para diferenciar palabras idénticas: "me voy de putas" "que me dé un beso".

-El verbo "hechar" no existe.

-Las sílabas "ze, zi" no existen en castellano, sólo en palabras importadas, de modo que escribiremos: paralicen, narices, ceporro,............

-También percibo que se pone tilde a los adverbios acabados en -mente, algo que no es posible porque la palabra lleva dos acentos, así que ninguno.

De aquí para abajo más o menos ya entramos en categoría hoygan:

"estubo, haber, haver, ha, mirar lo que digo", etcétera............. 

Pero tampoco me gusta jorobar al personal, sólo cuando pongan una falta notoria en el título por ejemplo. Además también se nota cuando hay un lapsus o una errata no pretendida.

Gracias por la lectura hamijos shurmanos.


----------



## ronald29780 (2 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vendo Plei estencio 1 en Sevilla o la canbio por un ordenador pention 3
> 
> Vía WTF? Microsiervos



No hay que irse muy lejos, para encontrar ejemplos graciosos:

*Los españoles estamos avocados a desaparecer como grupo social. étnico y cultural *

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ecer-como-grupo-social-etnico-y-cultural.html

:XX:


----------



## Nopleravet (2 Ene 2010)

Escriba a los periodicos!


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Ene 2010)

condimento dijo:


> Con la venia Sr. Talivan (el nick tal cual):
> 
> A mí ya ni me fastidian los hoygan porque a ésos los doy por imposibles.
> 
> ...



Sin ánimo de incordiar,

Los adverbios terminados en mente se acentúan si dicho adverbio lleva tilde:

ortográfica = ortográficamente

mala = malamente

Si no me han cambiado los apuntes, claro.

Muy bueno su comentario.


----------



## h2so4 (2 Ene 2010)

Es normal que sean tan hanalfavestoz, porque dedican todas sus neuronas al vicio del fornicio. Seguramente votarán a Zapatero, porque sólo le votan los sinvergüenzas, enchufados y subnormales analfabetos. Que me perdonen los analfabetos no subnormales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Ene 2010)

h2so4 dijo:


> Es normal que sean tan hanalfavestoz, porque dedican todas sus neuronas al vicio del fornicio. Seguramente votarán a Zapatero, porque sólo le votan los sinvergüenzas, enchufados y subnormales analfabetos. Que me perdonen los analfabetos no subnormales.



Coño...había leido mal y no había visto "Zapatero" esta vez...¡que susto!


----------



## AH1N1 (2 Ene 2010)

h2so4 dijo:


> Es normal que sean tan hanalfavestoz, porque dedican todas sus neuronas al vicio del fornicio. Seguramente votarán a Zapatero, porque sólo le votan los sinvergüenzas, enchufados y subnormales analfabetos. Que me perdonen los analfabetos no subnormales.



Perdone usted, pero yo dedico todas (o mi única) neurona/s al vicio del fornicio y al del onanismo, y el tiempo que me queda, que no es mucho, a "las lenguas", incluyendo el cunilingus.  


Si es que no hay nada más erótico y/o romántico que cuando uno está en plena faena y le preguntas a la parienta ¿dónde está la mantequilla? y ella responde detrás tuyo, para acto seguido sacarla y espetarle, se dice detrás de ti y ahora por burra te tiro del pelo.


----------



## h2so4 (2 Ene 2010)

Lo malo no es que un analfabeto hable o escriba mal, sino que lo haga un político, un locutor de televisión, un periodista, un escritor, un enseñante, etc... 
La gente cada vez lee menos, no usa ningún diccionario, no se molesta en ver si una palabra nueva significa lo que están diciendo por la tele u otra cosa, etc...
Yo conocí a una estudiante de filología italiana que estaba terminando la Carrera, la cual dijo que estaba pensando en comprarse un diccionario de italiano... Era una mujer que leía los libros de los autores italianos en español. Si un filólogo no lee ni usa los diccionarios... Quella studentessa ignara non sapeva nemmeno cosa significavano parole come: "egregio", "glauco", "íncubo"...
Si hay entre los foreros algún filólogo con ciertos conocimientos de la lengua italiana, le hago las siguientes preguntas: ¿la palabra "minga" procede de la italiana "minchia" (se lee minquia) o viceversa? ¿y la palabra "picha" procede de la italiana "pisciare" (se lee pischiare) o viceversa?


----------



## Scardanelli (2 Ene 2010)

Permítame una mínima corrección _shurmano-hamijo_, ciertos topónimos netamente españoles como "Zeneta" se escriben con "Zeta", así como el término "Zelote" (importado hace tiempo) o el propio nombre de "Zeta".



condimento dijo:


> -Las sílabas "ze, zi" no existen en castellano, sólo en palabras importadas, de modo que escribiremos: paralicen, narices, ceporro,............


----------



## gorgias1976 (3 Ene 2010)

AH1N1 dijo:


> Sin ánimo de incordiar,
> 
> Los adverbios terminados en mente se acentúan si dicho adverbio lleva tilde:
> 
> ...



Yo también iba a decir lo mismo. Al menos cuando a mi me lo enseñaron, hace ya sus años, me lo explicaron de la misma manera.


----------



## h2so4 (3 Ene 2010)

¡Dios mío, es verdad, olvidé mencionar a Voldemort! Ahora mismo voy a subsanar mi craso error: Zapatero corrupto, Zapatero payaso, Zapatero embustero, Zapatero, embaucador, Zapatero mamón, Zapatero, masón, Zapatero sodomita, Zapatero ladrón, Zapatero exterminador de fetos y embriones humanos, Zapatero talibán, Zapatero hipócrita, Zapatero Zapatero, que es el peor insulto que pueda alguien decirle jamás a otra persona...


----------



## gorgias1976 (3 Ene 2010)

Por cierto, consultado en la web de la rae he visto el siguiente texto que me ha parecido muy curioso por no conocer la parte marcada con rojo.



> Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto
> 
> Los únicos verbos que en la lengua actual presentan dos participios, uno regular y otro irregular, son imprimir (imprimido/impreso), freír (freído/frito) y proveer (proveído/provisto), con sus respectivos derivados. Los dos participios pueden utilizarse indistintamente en la formación de los tiempos compuestos y de la pasiva perifrástica, aunque la preferencia por una u otra forma varíe en cada caso (véase el Diccionario panhispánico de dudas, s/v imprimir, freír, proveer):
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Ene 2010)

La Sombra de Grumm: Feliz 2010


----------



## Capitán Walker (7 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y si no es mucho preguntar...¿que hacía usted por esas páginas amijo?


----------



## flacoxx (7 Ene 2010)

<object height="344" width="425">*Abeces *me duelen los *hogos* :8:

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4IEkVz2gdFE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" height="344" width="425">http://www.youtube.com/v/4IEkVz2gdFE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&http://www.youtube.com/v/4IEkVz2gdFE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&</object>


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ene 2010)

> UNA BOMBA DE PERRO PARA MONTAR
> 
> wenas sikereis tener unos mas neficos perros montarla con mi aitor un capricho de perro y aparte un caraste muy enerjetico una marabilla muy wapo. . . yamar por cuarkier detaye mas. . . preguntar por jose ramon. . . kiero acanbio el precio de 2 cachorros o algo ke me enterese. . .



"Aitor", le ha puesto al perro.  

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Una bomba de perro para montar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Ene 2010)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Y si no es mucho preguntar...¿que hacía usted por esas páginas amijo?



Mirar las páginas de anuncios un poco al azar me resulta muy útil para enterarme por dónde van los tiros en muchas parcelas como vivienda, empleo, cultura... y sexo, sí, también. 

Es mi particular google/zeitgeist.


----------



## Ni_muerta! (18 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "Aitor", le ha puesto al perro.
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Una bomba de perro para montar



la virgen, no se si hacer un facepalm por la orto-grafia, o por pedir dinero por dejar chingar a su perro... pobre perro...


----------



## Deva (18 Ene 2010)

Aquí os dejo otra perla, me la he encontrado esta tarde...::


Ver archivo adjunto 20510


----------



## Lagartija (18 Ene 2010)

Taliván, tu búsqueda incansable hace mella en mí.. Gracias


----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)




----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (18 Ene 2010)

<TABLE class=cti><TBODY><TR><TD class=tit>_VENDO CACHORROS DE *YORSAY*_</TD><TD class=pre></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
_vendo preciosos cachorros de yorsay con 22 dias. Me quedan 2 hembras y un macho para vender. Son pura raza ya que su padre y madre son puros yorsay. Interesados preguntar por SONIA o ANTONIO. Precio negociable_

Ays.....que daño me ha hecho en los ojos........


----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)




----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)




----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)

- En catalán-valenciano no es "benviguts", sino "benvinguts".
- En inglés no es "wellcome", sino "welcome".
- En francés, en lugar de "bienvenidos", o sea, "bienvenus", han escrito
"bienvenue", o sea, "bienvenida".















.


----------



## Lagartija (18 Ene 2010)

Pakirrín dijo:


>



Típica falta de latinoamericanos


----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)




----------



## Pakirrín (18 Ene 2010)




----------



## Lagartija (18 Ene 2010)

No hice foto, pero doy fe que en la puerta de un bar rezaba esto:

"Proivida la benta anbulante"


----------



## dilbertido (18 Ene 2010)

condimento dijo:


> Con la venia Sr. Talivan (el nick tal cual):
> 
> A mí ya ni me fastidian los hoygan porque a ésos los doy por imposibles.
> 
> Gracias por la lectura hamijos shurmanos.



Sabes que aquí lo de "hoygan", "demigrante" y otras cosillas, que por aquí se dicen, son de coña, ¿no? Me imagino que si, (por lo de "shurmanos", pero te lo digo para ahorrarte algún disgusto, si no fuera "asín".

A mí, la que me encantó fue esta.





He repasado dos veces estas líneas (seguro que la cago igualmente),para evitar que haya alguna falta, que en este hilo parece que se tira con bala...:rolleye:


----------



## condimento (18 Ene 2010)

Lagartija dijo:


> Típica falta de latinoamericanos



Había por ahí unos fotologs con carteles -que no cárteles jajaja- de Colombia. Una pena que no los encuentre, entre la personalidad de los colombianos y las faltas, el descogorcio es seguro.


----------



## damnit (18 Ene 2010)

las faltas que cometen los panchitos son de juzgado de guardia. Sobre todo me matan cuando confunden "c" con "s". Dios, me dan ganas de cortarme las venas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Ene 2010)

Fuente: Microsiervos WTF


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2010)

_ayuda me corte el prepucio

estaba con mi novia teniendo relaciones pero como estabamos en un lugar donde ay gente nadamas se bajo el cierre del pantalon y yo saque mi pene ella no se quito todo el pantalon pero al momento de meterle el pene me calo con su sierre del pantalon despues seguimos asta que me vine me quite y vi que no paraba de sangrar me habia cortado el prepucio con el sierre del pantalon que devo aser que me puedo poner para que se me quite o es muy grave la verdad nunka me habia pasado esto no me paraba de sangrar porfavor contestame ayudame _

Juro que esta joya la he encontrado buscando información sobre sierras para bricolaje.

http://www.todoexpertos.com/categor...respuestas/1779308/ayuda-me-corte-el-prepucio


----------



## Rita la Cantaora_eliminado (23 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> _ayuda me corte el prepucio
> 
> estaba con mi novia teniendo relaciones pero como estabamos en un lugar donde ay gente nadamas se bajo el cierre del pantalon y yo saque mi pene ella no se quito todo el pantalon pero al momento de meterle el pene me calo con su sierre del pantalon despues seguimos asta que me vine me quite y vi que no paraba de sangrar me habia cortado el prepucio con el *sierre* del pantalon que devo aser que me puedo poner para que se me quite o es muy grave la verdad nunka me habia pasado esto no me paraba de sangrar porfavor contestame ayudame _
> 
> ...



Te confundiste y tecleaste "sierre"
:


----------



## Virgilo Carrascosa (23 Ene 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> _ayuda me corte el prepucio
> 
> estaba con mi novia teniendo relaciones pero como estabamos en un lugar donde ay gente nadamas se bajo el cierre del pantalon y yo saque mi pene ella no se quito todo el pantalon pero al momento de meterle el pene me calo con su sierre del pantalon despues seguimos asta que me vine me quite y vi que no paraba de sangrar me habia cortado el prepucio con el sierre del pantalon que devo aser que me puedo poner para que se me quite o es muy grave la verdad nunka me habia pasado esto no me paraba de sangrar porfavor contestame ayudame _
> 
> ...







Calla, joder! no vés que se está desangrando?; quítate la corbata, hazle un torniquete en la base de la polla y aflójaselo cada cuarto de hora, diciendo las palabras mágicas: "te la trae floja, Baroja", corre con él en la chepa al centro asistencial más próximo.


----------



## Lance Sackless (23 Ene 2010)

No sé si este es el hilo más apropiado para la feminización absurda del lenguaje, pero allá va (oído hoy mismo):

"una mujer que trabaja de *viajanta*"


----------



## Bokeron (23 Ene 2010)

dilbertido dijo:


> Sabes que aquí lo de "hoygan", "demigrante" y otras cosillas, que por aquí se dicen, son de coña, ¿no? Me imagino que si, (por lo de "shurmanos", pero te lo digo para ahorrarte algún disgusto, si no fuera "asín".
> 
> A mí, la que me encantó fue esta.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué has entrecomillado "asín"? si está bien dicho 

Salud,


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Feb 2010)

No es una falta tan llamativa, pero, ¡jobar, es el periódico on line más leído en español!:

'Vanity Fair', acusada de racismo en su número especial sobre Hollywood | Comunicación | elmundo.es



> En el art&iacute;culo <strong>se hecha de menos figuras como la de Gabourey Sidibe</strong>, candidata al Oscar por su muy nombrado papel en 'Precious', <a href="http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/01/18/cultura/1263777383.html">que ya le ha valido el Globo de oro</a>.



Por cierto que la tal Gabourey Sidibe requeriría una doble página para ella sola:


----------



## Deva (5 Feb 2010)

_Locotorio_ Rincón - Llamadas _nacionale_ e_ internationales_...::


----------



## Gorbachofff (5 Feb 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> _ayuda me corte el prepucio
> 
> estaba con mi novia teniendo relaciones pero como estabamos en un lugar donde ay gente nadamas se bajo el cierre del pantalon y yo saque mi pene ella no se quito todo el pantalon pero al momento de meterle el pene me calo con su sierre del pantalon despues seguimos asta que me vine me quite y vi que no paraba de sangrar me habia cortado el prepucio con el sierre del pantalon que devo aser que me puedo poner para que se me quite o es muy grave la verdad nunka me habia pasado esto no me paraba de sangrar porfavor contestame ayudame _
> 
> ...



Fuera de la joya literaria... Auuuuch!!!


----------



## condimento (5 Feb 2010)

Admirado Taliván, un pequeño comentario acerca de esto, de las faltas de ortografía, que no es poco. Gramática y sintaxis mal que bien aguantan por el efecto imitador del sujeto, al menos sirve de algo ser gregarios.

Yo también he sido durante años alguien inmiscuido en más que corregir, hacer ver al prójimo qué errores comete. Nada de corregir, puesto que el orgullo nos asedia.

Hay una serie de faltas que incluso yo, pesado como soy, al verificar un texto que había escrito más rápido que lento, me daba cuenta de que caía en las famosas faltas de marras. Vamos, las típicas actuales:

-hechar, echar
-a, ha
-halla, haya
-éste, este 

En la de "haber" no fallo nunca porque es demasiado matadora.

Me he quedado anonadado en más de una ocasión. Al parecer lo lees en tantas ocasiones que hay un acto reflejo en el que por inconsciencia caes en el mismo pozo que todos los hoygan. Seguro que un lingüista o filólogo sabría explicarlo. ¿Cuál es tu opinión?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Feb 2010)

No se puede negar la fuerza de ese "efecto imitación" que usted señala, y nos afecta a todos: estamos rodeados de tal profusión de errores y disparates que a veces, uno a primera vista ya duda de si se lo que lee es una falta. 

En mi opinión la única salvaguarda contra eso es leer libros. Mucha gente, incluso culta, comete el error hoy en día de reducir sus lecturas sólo a lo que se topa en Internet. Aunque actualmente hasta los libros contienen más faltas de lo que era antes normal.

Un saludo, y perdone que no le contestara antes. Este foro tiene mucha vida, y uno a veces se pierde entre la fronda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Feb 2010)

Después de algunos de los últimos posts que se me han visto por aquí, voy a acabar criando fama de _"obsexo sesual"_, pero es que este anuncio es la monda:

*SESO*

agregaros bosotros al meseger muchisimovicio@hotmail. com hola somos una pareja joven de 24 y 26 normaliya qe le gusta el sexo QEREMOS SOLO PAREJAS. Edad 26 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Seso


----------



## Spasic (9 Feb 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Después de algunos de los últimos posts que se me han visto por aquí, voy a acabar criando fama de _"obsexo sesual"_, pero es que este anuncio es la monda:
> 
> *SESO*
> 
> ...



Pues el messenger está escrito sin faltas..ienso: 
En cualquier caso, estos cometen faltas de hortografía hasta haciendo pagas...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Feb 2010)

Disidente dijo:


> Joder, pon fotos. Como coño te van _ha_ hacer caso _asin_ ??? Siendo tan rancio ???
> 
> _Hortografia_ mucha, pero de _makerting_ no tienes ni puta idea.



Por Dios, Disidente, que éste no es el subforo adecuado para esas fotos.


----------



## Vorsicht (9 Feb 2010)

Disidente dijo:


> Joder, pon fotos. Como coño te van _ha_ hacer caso _asin_ ??? Siendo tan rancio ???
> 
> _Hortografia_ mucha, pero de _makerting_ no tienes ni puta idea.



¿Qué forera es esa?:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## fanboy_detector_borrado (9 Feb 2010)

Oh mi apreciado Talivan!

bien sabes que nunca fui bendecido ni con la palabra ni con los acentos, mi prosa es vulgar y leerme debe de ser para ti, oh magnanime Talivan!, un dolor

peeeeeeeero, debes de saber que mis semejantes son muchas (y donde digo muchas digo MUCHAS) veces mas zopencos y burros que yo...

aqui te traigo varios ejemplos que espero, sepas aceptar

He de decirte querido Talivan que desde hace mucho frecuento otro foro... si , he pecado! pero es que tengo una furgo y tambien a ella la quiero mucho! el foro en cuestion es una mina querido compañero, te ruego que NUNCA te compres una furgoneta VW para que no tengas que leer las perlas que algunos (pocos) ahi publican...

hay un par de foreros que me hacen llorar sangre. Mi mujer, que es guiri, me indica que escribir tan mal no es posible... pero si lo es...

el primer forero se llama NIKOL y escribe perlas como estas:
una caja de canvios

mi segundo dolor se llama PIZO y escribe jeroglificos como los siguientes:
AYUDA""alguien sabe de alguie k por subirle 15 kaballos aiga roto el motor

que debo hacer oh Talivan?? son buena gente pero es queeeeee


y el BONUS

te conte que miro un tercer foro? bueno pues aqui va uno que quiere dar clases de español:

http://www.spaniards.es/foros/2010/02/09/intento-trabajar-como-profe-d-espanol-en-munich

un saludo y notesolvide indicarme que debo hacer!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Feb 2010)

Aquí un individuo pretende vender una máquina para lavar a mujeres de poca estatura: 



> Vendo lavabajillas industrial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vendo lavabajillas industrial - Almería (857307) - eBay anuncios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Feb 2010)

Y este defensor de la patria y la cultura española se define solo:



> CRISIS
> Estas cansado de zapatero , no encuentras trabajo pues a que esperas manifestacion contra la crisis y con la inmigracion que ocupa parte de nuestro sistema *laborar* no necesitamos mano *estrangera* , de todo lo contrario necesitamos *formentar* puestos de trabajo de españoles comercios de españoles no de chinos de pakistanis y* maa* de mas de mas , y las facilidades que tienen en los bancos para *habrir* estos comercios y no pagar impuestos , que coÑo pasa *lla* esto va mal almeriense espaÑol manifestacion pasalo .



(no me he molestado en señalar las tildes)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Crisis


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Feb 2010)

Entre otras muchas joyas, fíjense en el color que dice que tiene el vehículo:

FORD - TRANSINT



> Vendo ford transin en muy buen estado la bendo por comprar una autocarabana solo al cojemos los fines de semana tiene dos puestas traseras correderas dos puertas de maletero el kit del ford cmax el volante el mismo que el se el cmax con control de velocidad trancion delantera motor 2500 , 130cv , y esta muy bien cuidada si tienes algun duda contacta con migo. precio negociable. si quiere mas fotos de dentro mandarme un correo y o las mando. Color cris


----------



## averaver_borrado (26 Feb 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> _ayuda me corte el prepucio
> 
> ]_



_

Las tre partes de que se compone el aparato:

Prepucio, pucio y postpucio_


----------



## averaver_borrado (26 Feb 2010)

Deva dijo:


> Aquí os dejo otra perla, me la he encontrado esta tarde...::
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 20510



A ver si lo que vende es una moto y se le ha olvidao la H intercalada

yama"h"a:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ni_muerta! (26 Feb 2010)

Talivan tengo un blog para ti, te va a encantar. No puedo ponerme a seleccionar fotos y colgarlas por cuestion de tiempo, pero es pa mear y no echar gota. Hay paginas y paginas de surrealismo criollo.

Soloenvenezuela.com — Inicio


----------



## inmi_soy (26 Feb 2010)

Para la gente que esta en el paro,apurense que me lo quitan de las manos Hoyga.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Mar 2010)

Anuncio de un producto contra el incesto, abominación a los ojos de Dios:

_TUTORES de madera tratada en autoclave, contra la carcoma, termitas, incestos. . . . Acabado color verdoso. Dimensiones: diametro 4, 0cm, 1, 50m de largo._

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Tutores de madera


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Mar 2010)

Teléfono «inhalambrico» | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## Rafa_ (23 Mar 2010)

Bueno, un clásico de forocoches, muchos lo habreis visto, los que no ya tardáis.

me an robado en el coche y melon destrozado - ForoCoches

Yo leí páginas y al llegar a esta casi echo los pulmones.

me an robado en el coche y melon destrozado - Página 3 - ForoCoches


----------



## devest (23 Mar 2010)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Bueno, un clásico de forocoches, muchos lo habreis visto, los que no ya tardáis.
> 
> me an robado en el coche y melon destrozado - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



xDDDDDD 

¡Llorando de la risa! Cuando he empezado a ver foto frutales ya he tenido que dejarlo porque me iban a escuchar reírme


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (24 Mar 2010)

¿Golinen?






De los servicios de un hospital:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Abr 2010)

*eroes y eroinas faboritos de los dioses:*



> es urgente tengo k lermelo para el insti



eroes y eroinas faboritos de los dioses - Almería - Libros - Revistas


----------



## ikifenix (5 Abr 2010)

La verdad es que se lo tiene que leer, no por el instituto, por su propio bien. Taliván, solidarízate y regálaselo, estás a tiempo de salvarlo de ser un hoygan crónico.


----------



## atracurio (5 Abr 2010)

Me sangran los ojos.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (5 Abr 2010)

La siguiente imagen no va de errores ortográficos, sin embargo la pongo porque explica muchas cosas sobre la formación de la burbuja que ha habido:
-Si un aval es sólo una firmita, hombre.
-¿Euribor? ¿Eso qué es? Cuando firmé no me dijeron nada de eso.


----------



## Nopepito (5 Abr 2010)

*Una*

Cosa Lativán.

¿Es una coña verdad?


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2010)

Rafa_ dijo:


> Bueno, un clásico de forocoches, muchos lo habreis visto, los que no ya tardáis.
> 
> me an robado en el coche y melon destrozado - ForoCoches
> 
> ...



No puedo con el melón, lo que me he podido reir...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Abr 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> Cosa Lativán.
> 
> ¿Es una coña verdad?



Perdone, pero no entiendo la pregunta. ¿Que si este hilo es una coña, quiere decir? Bueno, está siendo divertido, sobre todo desde la aparición del melón destrozado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Abr 2010)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2010)

YEVO 2 AÑOS PARAO COMO SIGA ASIM ME VOI A DEPRIMIR!!

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busko cualkier trabajo


----------



## Vorsicht (8 Abr 2010)

Señor "Lativán", podríamos remitirle "e-mails" laborales, son casi mejor que los exámenes de selectividad, se lo aseguro. Vamos, que muchos no tienen nada que envidiar a los "forococheros", si es que no lo son...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 May 2010)

Queja pasiba-agresiba | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## Capitán Walker (4 May 2010)

Tiene mejor pinta la de este otro anuncio hoygan...

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Pareja madura para hombres maduros.


----------



## Capigorrista (4 May 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Eso es una sandía, no un melón. (Lo verde que va por fuera, quiero decir).


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 May 2010)

!ocacion!urbanizacion cerrada, garages, trasteros, bonito patio andaluz, cocina amueblada, los pecios, no pueden vajar mas, inviertan ahora, es su momento, la construccion vovera a sus precios normales, ahora se pueden comprar por miles de eur menos, su futuro lo agradecera, ademas tenemos algunos pisos por solo 180eur al mes, gentileza de la junta de andalucia, informese, ademas si le parece poco aun mejoramos mas los precios regalamos todos los electrodomesticos por la compra de un piso. sin compromiso, vengan y veanlo, . Playa a 1,5 kilometros. 4ª Planta. 

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Urbanizacion numancia en Roquetas de Mar


----------



## Kevin Mitnick (9 May 2010)

Me parece una estupendo que nos corrijas los deberes.
Saludos.


----------



## Moliva (10 May 2010)

Una duda Taliván, ¿cuál es la forma correcta "registraos", "registraros" o "registrarse" (suena mal ¿no?)? ¿Hay más de una?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2010)

"Registráos". Yo siempre le he puesto acento, pero me temo que no debe hacerse.

Dependiendo del contexto, un rótulo del tipo "Pulsar aquí" o "Registrarse aquí" puede ser correcto, siempre que tengamos claro que no estamos usando una forma verbal en imperativo, sino en indicativo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2010)

La Universidad en Valencia, impresionante:







La «prueva» del probador | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (1 Jun 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La Universidad en Valencia, impresionante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En valenciano es prova d'accés, supongo que de ahí le venga la confusión a quién lo haya redactado.


----------



## Dubois. (1 Jun 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> *"Registráos*". Yo siempre le he puesto acento, pero me temo que no debe hacerse.
> 
> Dependiendo del contexto, un rótulo del tipo "Pulsar aquí" o "Registrarse aquí" puede ser correcto, siempre que tengamos claro que no estamos usando una forma verbal en imperativo, sino en indicativo.



no puede ser, que ven mi hogosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss ::

el taliván corrigiendo y faltando a la vez!!!!!!!!

esa tilde , por dios! :8:


----------



## adrlana (1 Jun 2010)

el otro dia en el supermercado mis ojos se ensangrentaron al ver esta maravillosa frase............:


































hoy no abra pan​


----------



## Reilly-Minkoff (1 Jun 2010)

adrlana dijo:


> el otro dia en el supermercado mis ojos se ensangrentaron al ver esta maravillosa frase............:
> 
> hoy no abra pan​



¿Qué había dentro?


----------



## Josefina (1 Jun 2010)

Estas me superan ... leed donde ponen "Las nietas adoptivas ..." 




"descriminadas"


----------



## Josefina (1 Jun 2010)

Y esta fresca de hoy: ".. a llegado" 






http://www.elpais.com/fotogaleria/Caras/dia/elpgal/20091208elpepu_1/Zes/1


----------



## ExCurrante (1 Jun 2010)

La verdad, eso de ir corrigiendo lo que escriben los demás me parece una pedantería muy pedante.

Esto no es un colegio, por si no se han dado cuenta.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2010)

NECESITO DINERO
hola joben guapo educado y con guena polla busca parejas con ganas de seso acanbio de euros os are lo qe pidais. Edad 30 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Necesito dinero


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Jun 2010)

Éste último supongo que se ofrece para hacer un anal fabeto.


----------



## Katilot (17 Jun 2010)

Y que hacias visitando esas páginas, Taliván?


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Jul 2010)

Villa catapulta a España | SPORT | Mundial 2010 ESP



> Honduras _redució_ todas sus opciones a _intentar armar_ rápidos contraataques pero Piqué y Puyol controlaron a la perfección todas las _envestidas_ del conjunto de Honduras.


----------



## BARRALIBRE DE NAPALM (4 Jul 2010)

Bueno señores aqui les dejo mi humilde aportacion. 

Una mezcla de humor acido y patadas al diccionario que espero sean de su gusto:

consecuencias del ajente naranja biennan haños | 9033462



El genial A. Beleña intenta vender este cuadro:









Fijense en las preguntas y respuestas que se suceden..... las respuestas de A. Beleña las pongo en negrita.


¿Se supone que eso son niños biennanitas que se les han quedado así las piennas por el ajente naranja? Es que no sé si entiendo bien el cuadro
*Esacto an nacido desformes. Un saludo.*

Sus desformidades me parecen un poco excesivas. No tengo muy claro que el ajente naranja tuviese esos efectos sobre la población biennanita. ¿Se ha documentado sobre la guerra entre Biennan y Hestados Hunidos?
*Si.*

SrBeleña, me intriga el envaldosado de detras y saver si con el busco también alguna conjuncion filosofo artistica. se que no es su intencion pero el nipon de la izquierda me recuerda a un atleta estirando en la pista de calentamiento. Un abrazo y gracias
*No ay deque*

No entiendo el título. ¿Qué es 'Biennan'? ¿Y 'haños'?
*Biennan. es, Gracias*

El cuadro, desde mipunto mi vista, hace clara alegoria al Brake Danse años 80, muy bien plasmado, un saludo.
*Tumismo*

Señor beleña su trabajo es una obra de arte,desearia saber si podriamos negociar el precio asi como saber a traves de que compañia realizar los envios

U*ste puede ofrecer loque quiera y yo loacectare orechazare sin pero le albierto que parami no es ese el balor es porlo que yo me desprenderia de algo que izi acemucho tienpo. La ajencias es Buitrago normalmente
Uste puede ofrecer loque quiera y yo loacectare orechazare sin pero le albierto que parami no es ese el balor es porlo que yo me desprenderia de algo que izi acemucho tienpo. La ajencias es Buitrago normalmente Uste puede ofrecer loque quiera y yo loacectare orechazare sin pero le albierto que parami no es ese el balor es porlo que yo me desprenderia de algo que izi acemucho tienpo. La ajencias son Seur normalmente Un saludo. *


----------



## El Peseta (4 Jul 2010)

> KaattHiiaRaa
> 
> Puees a mii see mee fuunciiOnO yaa yO baajee 20 kiilOs een un meeS juuntO cOn ejeerciiciiO 2 hOraaS aaL Diia peerO paasaa Quee tuu cuuerpO see acOstuumbraa a laa miiSmaa cOmiiDaa siiempree y caaDaa veeZ tee cueestaa maas baajar Dee peesO. y nO eeSQuee paasees muuChaa haambree naaDaa Quee veer pOrQuee esaa sOpaa tee lleeenaa deemaasiiadO y pueeDees tOmaarlaa siiempree Quee teenGaaS haambree lO uniicO Quee tee haacee teneer deeseeOs dee cOmeeertee aalgO biiieen saabrOsO! een mii caasO mee Daabaan Gaanaas dee cOmeeer uun ajiiacO cOn aarrOZ jeje
> peerO mee reesiisitii! sii yO lO coonSeeGuii uDs taambiieen pueeDeen porQuee diigaamOs Quee yO teengO pooQuiitaa fueerZaa dee vOluuntaaD poor nO deeCiir naaDaa jeje
> ...



Cómo perder hasta 7 kilos en una semana | TusTrucos







Sin... comentarios


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Ago 2010)

EJECUTIVO INBITA A CHICA A VACACIONES
12 dias a mayorca con todos los gastos pagados a chica muy liveral que foye muy bien tengo apartamento propio y sera mas omenos asi por las mananas a playa y a comer al restaurante , dormir y foyar siesta , salida a cenar al pase maritino, discoteca y foyada en la playa de madrugada , siesta en las amacas y banito para comer en el restaurante , , , , , si te gusta la idea dejame telefono para conocernos y ablarlo un bbss. Edad 42 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Ejecutivo inbita a chica a vacaciones


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Sep 2010)

En portada del diario "Ideal" de hoy:







http://img.kiosko.net/2010/09/15/es/ideal_almeria.750.jpg


----------



## marbruck (1 Oct 2010)

¿Para que dices que sirve?

(Sacado de DesEquiLIBROS. Lectura y cultura: ¿Y dice que esto sirve para...? )


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (2 Oct 2010)

No hay fuego suficiente para detener tanta crueldad gramatical.


----------



## 시켈 ! (2 Oct 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mí lo que me llama la atención son las faltas esas y tanta "k" como si fueran adolescentes, me espanta.


----------



## Menstruator (2 Oct 2010)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Oct 2010)

Este fotograma es de una serie infantil del canal Boing. Estoy a la espera de que me confirmen cuál.







Edito: la serie se llama Angel's Friends.


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Oct 2010)




----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (2 Oct 2010)

Una duda: he leído en varios medios la palabra "auditoría". En unos aparece con tilde y en otros no. ¿Qué sería lo correcto" Gracias majetes

EDITO: ya he consultado, lleva tilde.


----------



## QuepasaRey (3 Oct 2010)

Anónimo dijo...

Parece que está muy bien esta pelicula ¡¡¡¡¡¡
22 de septiembre de 2010 13:24 
Anónimo dijo...

Soy sergio gimenez el mejor por si alguien tiene algun tipo de dudas de quien sy entonces wajaja me rio en vuestras caras payasos y payasas un abrazo desde sants (barcelona) qe soy el puto amo soy insustituible (risas)
27 de septiembre de 2010 12:40 
Anónimo dijo...

Soy sergio gimenez otra vez qe se me habia olvidao una cosa ahh si qe os follen a todos wa jajaja
27 de septiembre de 2010 12:42 
DEIVY dijo...

Por favor, al moderador... que elimine los comentarios soeces de gente insegura, ignorante y vulgar. Gracias.
28 de septiembre de 2010 17:43 
Anónimo dijo...

ese que esta insultando no es mas tonto porque no nacio un ratito antes,la madre que lo pario.....
29 de septiembre de 2010 14:00 
Anónimo dijo...

Para Sergio Gimenez veo que eres el chupapollas de Rafa Mora y que en tu vida has tenido personalidad, ( risakas )
2 de octubre de 2010 01:56 
Anónimo dijo...

pero tu ,,retrasaooooooooo,,,,,sergio gimenez el comepoyas,,,jajajaj,,,tu padre es virgen jajajajaja
2 de octubre de 2010 18:59 
Anónimo dijo...

y tu madre zorra,,,asi saliste tu hijo de la gran zorrisima ,,,,mamón
2 de octubre de 2010 19:01 
Anónimo dijo...

por fa chicos no sean tan vulgares porfa mi ren que si no ti ene que mamarmelo despues
2 de octubre de 2010 23:47 



concretamente sacado de:

Ver Buried (enterrado) online | G Nula


----------



## Buster (7 Oct 2010)

Juliette Lewis sufre un aparatoso accidente de tráfico | Gentes! | elmundo.es



> Según publica TMZ, el coche de la actriz fue *enbestido* por otro vehículo, cuyo conductor huyó de la escena del accidente sin prestar ayuda. El coche quedó _parcialemente_ destrozado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Nov 2010)

Madonna abre un _ginasio_:







Cortesía de El Peseta.


----------



## El Peseta (17 Nov 2010)

Taliván... 



> Maquina *espendedora *bebidas-vending
> 
> 
> Precio: 700€
> se vende esta maquina *espendedora*.funciona todo perfectamente.interesados ponerse en contacto para verla.se aceptan cambios de cualquier tipo.precio negociable



Maquina espendedora bebidas-vending en Alacant - Segundamano.es - 22886592


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Nov 2010)

hola me llamo juan busco señora discreta que quiera mantener una relacion liberal sin compromiso yo soy soltero y no tengo *poblemas* y ademas soy discreto soy formal y por favor esto es serio no quiero malos rollos solo quiero pasarlo bien y con respeto podemos *contartar* y si nos gustamos pues *ala* soy un chico de buen aspecto y *culto* interesada *contartar* conmigo primero por* imeil* y ya hablamos un saludo juan. Edad 46 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busco señora


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Nov 2010)

hola qiero follar a una madura y acer de todo el seso qe le guste no me inportaria su fisico me desplazo eso si masima discrecion e ijiene no te arepentiras no pago ni cobro solo bicio. Edad 28 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Megustaria follarme a una madura


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Nov 2010)

Yo ya me creo lo que me cuenten de este país:









Reilly-Minkoff dijo:


> En valenciano es prova d'accés, supongo que de ahí le venga la confusión a quién lo haya redactado.



Es intolerable que la Universidad Valenciana ya no sea capaz de escribir folletos en castellano con ortografía correcta.


----------



## Caperucita_killer (23 Nov 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> hola me llamo juan busco señora discreta que quiera mantener una relacion liberal sin compromiso yo soy soltero y no tengo *poblemas* y ademas soy discreto soy formal y por favor esto es serio no quiero malos rollos solo quiero pasarlo bien y con respeto podemos *contartar* y si nos gustamos pues *ala* soy un chico de buen aspecto y *culto* interesada *contartar* conmigo primero por* imeil* y ya hablamos un saludo juan. Edad 46 años
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busco señora



¡Un "chico" de 46 años! Pués si que tardan algunos en madurar y convertirse en hombres.


----------



## guerea (23 Nov 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> hola qiero follar a una madura y acer de todo el seso qe le guste no me inportaria su fisico me desplazo eso si masima discrecion e ijiene no te arepentiras no pago ni cobro solo bicio. Edad 28 años
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Megustaria follarme a una madura



Pobre, con tanta tensión sexual acumulada en las gónadas, como para andar con corrección ortográfica :XX: :XX:


----------



## Txell_borrado (23 Nov 2010)

Caperucita_killer dijo:


> ¡Un "chico" de 46 años! Pués si que tardan algunos en madurar y convertirse en hombres.



Lo mejor el es "pues ala"... dan ganas de preguntar: ¿¿¿¿PUES HALA QUEEEE????:´´(


----------



## Caperucita_killer (23 Nov 2010)

Txell dijo:


> Lo mejor el es "pues ala"... dan ganas de preguntar: ¿¿¿¿PUES HALA QUEEEE????:´´(



A mí lo que me dan ganas de soltarle es; "papá", en diciembre cumplo 25 años y soy una mujer. :XX:

PD: Y esto no es una crítica sexista, es bastante común en ambos sexos. Yo también se lo preguntaría Txell. :


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Dic 2010)

Éste viene con el alto nivel cultural habitual en este hilo, pero lo mejor de todo son sus expectativas profesionales realistas: ::

*BUSCO EMPLEO*

_se ofrece joven *por 3000euros al mes* para *gual quier* oferta de trabajo todos los servicios bueno soy joven alto de *complecion* delgada muy bien de dotacion soy joven educada limpio depilado con mucho aguante amable muy cariñoso con *alto nivel cultural* soy una persona fiel y discreta para *gual quier* duda ponte en contacto *con migo* un abrazo. Edad 24 años_

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busco empleo


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (9 Dic 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Éste viene con el alto nivel cultural habitual en este hilo, pero lo mejor de todo son sus expectativas profesionales realistas: ::



¿No ha oído hablar de las escort? )

Bueno, su equivalente masculino.


----------



## localfun (9 Dic 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Éste viene con el alto nivel cultural habitual en este hilo, pero lo mejor de todo son sus expectativas profesionales realistas: ::
> 
> *BUSCO EMPLEO*
> 
> ...




¿Es un tio o una tía?


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Dic 2010)

localfun dijo:


> ¿Es un tio o una tía?



A saber...si es uno que está educado así.....


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-que-decidira-libremente-su-sexualidad.html


----------



## localfun (9 Dic 2010)

piopio dijo:


> A saber...si es uno que está educado así.....
> 
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...no-que-decidira-libremente-su-sexualidad.html



Tendría que pasar el test de Marianometrosexual en Lloret de Mar.


----------



## localfun (9 Dic 2010)

bic naranja dijo:


> Este escribe mal pero es muy observador.
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Chico formal y discreto para mirar
> 
> ...



Caramba. Debe existir un mercado para estos chicos. No sé si mujeres solas o depravados. Es una pena que no escriba mejor, que no haya repasado el texto con un corrector. Eso le puede restar puntos.


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (9 Dic 2010)

Además de la "hortojrafía" esta gente cuando lea se tiene que quedar sin aire en los pulmones. No ponen ni un punto, ni una coma. 

Yo pagaría sólo por conocerlos en persona.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Dic 2010)

Visto en nolotiro.org:

<h4><a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/show/id/9795/Peliculas%20dibujos%20animales"> Peliculas dibujos animales</a></h4>
<span class="ad_status booked">reservado</span> <span class="ad_date">Publicado el 06 del 12 de 2010 , 13:33:07 por el usuario <a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/listuser/id/12155">lachili</a> </span>
<div>
<p>Son en vhs y dvd, peliculas de los telettubies, los lunnis, clasicos de la warner y alguna mas, recogida zona garcia noblejas.</p>
</div>


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Dic 2010)

<h4><a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/show/id/9077/Dosificador%20para%20echar%20los%20polvos"> Dosificador para echar los polvos</a></h4>
<span class="ad_status available">disponible</span> <span class="ad_date">Publicado el 27 del 11 de 2010 , 13:47:08 por el usuario <a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/listuser/id/6135">lucia.tg7</a> </span>
<div>
<p>Tengo varios para echar los polvos a la lavadora y con uno me vale si lo quieres te lo doy encantada</p>
</div>


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Dic 2010)

<h4><a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/show/id/8836/Cera%20bily%20para%20calentar%20microhondas"> Cera bily para calentar microhondas</a></h4>
<span class="ad_status available">disponible</span> <span class="ad_date">Publicado el 24 del 11 de 2010 , 16:29:53 por el usuario <a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/listuser/id/6135">lucia.tg7</a> </span>
<div>
<p>Cera bily roll on con bandas entrego en mano el jueves por la tarde por la zona de metropolitano, pr&iacute;ncipe pio o francos rodriguez u otro dia ya dare sitios por donde estare a las personas interesadas</p>
</div>


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Dic 2010)

<h4><a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/show/id/8022/Regalo%20peliculas%20%20xxx%20%28reservado%29"> Regalo peliculas xxx (reservado)</a></h4>
<span class="ad_status booked">reservado</span> <span class="ad_date">Publicado el 16 del 11 de 2010 , 01:26:48 por el usuario <a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/listuser/id/21485">boadilla</a> </span>
<div>
<p>Hola tengo mas de 25 peliculas xxx todas son originales recoger en <u><strong>villaviciosa </strong></u></p>
</div>


----------



## Pio Pio (24 Dic 2010)

No tienen desperdicio.
Una pregunta.... ¿que hacéis navegando por esas páginas?.

No me diréis... que es para atrapar fallos hortográficos, que no me lo creo.:cook:


----------



## brunstark (24 Dic 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> <h4><a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/show/id/8022/Regalo%20peliculas%20%20xxx%20%28reservado%29"> Regalo peliculas xxx (reservado)</a></h4>
> <span class="ad_status booked">reservado</span> <span class="ad_date">Publicado el 16 del 11 de 2010 , 01:26:48 por el usuario <a href="http://nolotiro.org/es/ad/listuser/id/21485">boadilla</a> </span>
> <div>
> <p>Hola tengo mas de 25 peliculas xxx todas son originales recoger en <u><strong>villaviciosa </strong></u></p>
> </div>



Preciosa villa asturiana.

http://www.villaviciosa.es


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Dic 2010)

Mas faena taliván.

Hola vendo esta reliquia de coche esta semi nuevo el problema esta enque no tiene documentacion esta perdida y la dueña fallecio hace muchos años el motor se a puesto en marcha si problemas le falta alguna ruedas que eatan un poco pasadas de lo demas perfesto precio no negociable. Color negro


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Dic 2010)

Gracias por su aportación, pero sería conveniente que incluyera usted un enlace.


----------



## velocipedo (25 Dic 2010)

piopio dijo:


> No tienen desperdicio.
> Una pregunta.... ¿que hacéis navegando por esas páginas?.
> 
> No me diréis... que es para atrapar fallos*hortográficos*, que no me lo creo.:cook:



¿No se referirá Ud. a "fayos hortográficos"?


----------



## Pio Pio (25 Dic 2010)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Gracias por su aportación, pero sería conveniente que incluyera usted un enlace.





Hay varios anuncios, y raro es el que no tenga un fallo garrafal.
El Seat 600 negro que venden en Baza, está "perfesto"
MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - seat 600. Seat de segunda mano seat 600. Compra-venta de seat de ocasión seat 600.


----------



## El Peseta (29 Dic 2010)

Acabo de ber un assidente visual:



> Enviado por maldito numero - 2010-12-01 14:38:17
> 
> eL OTRO DIA M YAMARON MIENTRAS ESTABA TRABAJANDO Y AORA MISMO M ACABAN DE YAMAR OTRA VEZ, DANDO TOKITOS....EN PLAN GRACIOSO......NO SE QUE PRETENDE SI UN TIMO O NO, PERO M PARECE ALGO Q DEBEN VIGILAR, PQ POR L Q VEO YA YEVAN TIEMPO MOLESTANDO A MUCHISIMA GENTE
> 
> 983 44 18 00 / 983441800 - Numero De Telefono


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ene 2011)

Vía microsiervos.


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (14 Ene 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vía microsiervos.



El crimen no paga ::


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (14 Ene 2011)

El gangster se ha debido fugar.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Ene 2011)

Aprobamos pisto como animal acuático | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Feb 2011)

A este pobre usuario los discos duros sólo le duran 206 meses...
_
Hola amigos, jo tengo un portatil que si disco duro que venia se me murió, entonces voy aora coguienedo de la deixaderia peroo se van godiendo i solo me duran 2 0 6 mmeses que hago sigo a si o me compro un disco duro quanto le puedo meter de máxima memoria quanto vale uno seria rentable?_

que hago es estupido coger discos duros de la deixadria envez de comprarlos


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (1 Feb 2011)

No sé a usted, pero a mi ese _quanto_ posmoderno me hace sangrar los ojos más que el _2 0 6_, entre otras lindezas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Feb 2011)

El pobre chico habrá estudiado demasiado latín.


----------



## El Peseta (21 Feb 2011)

No sé si voy a poder levantarme de la impresión que me ha causado: 







Solo puedo intentar poner algo para reanimarnos un poco:


----------



## VivaLasVegas (21 Feb 2011)

Taliván, ponga usté orden:


> Esto de *rebelar* multinicks lo he solicitado muchisimas veces, al igual que otros foreros. No creo que Calopez lo haga nunca, dejaría el culo al aire a más de uno.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/209212-se-buscan-moderadores-para-el-principal-9.html#post3964226


----------



## ransomraff (22 Feb 2011)

Kilogramos = Kl

rregalo, con doble erre, nunca lo había visto.

Tampoco he visto nunca un "gangster" tan pequeño que entre en esa jaula.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Feb 2011)

VOYAGER A PAREJA

Hombre de 48, culto de muy buenna educacion. Muy liberal, discreto y con experiencia, se ofrece a matrimonios que les guste ser observados discretamente de sus juego amorosos y morbosos. Soy muy respetuoso. Gente seria y discreta. Alicante y alrededores. . Tengo disponibilidad horaria. Interesados contactar para encuentros. Sin fines economicos por favor y de buen rollo, no me van las drogas. . Edad 48 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Voyager a pareja

Tras una breve investigación, posteo una foto del susodicho:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Mar 2011)

Titular de noticia en cincodias.com:

*Japón admite que las medidas de seguridad en las nucelares eran insuficentes*

Japón admite que las medidas de seguridad en las nucelares eran insuficentes en Cincodias.com


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (30 Mar 2011)

Visto aquí.


----------



## El Peseta (30 Mar 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> VOYAGER A PAREJA
> 
> Hombre de 48, culto de muy buenna educacion. Muy liberal, discreto y con experiencia, se ofrece a matrimonios que les guste ser observados discretamente de sus juego amorosos y morbosos. Soy muy respetuoso. Gente seria y discreta. Alicante y alrededores. . Tengo disponibilidad horaria. Interesados contactar para encuentros. Sin fines economicos por favor y de buen rollo, no me van las drogas. . Edad 48 años
> 
> ...



Buen disco y gran tema:

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Yt1tTWFDch0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## NIKKI RAMONNE (30 Mar 2011)

Intereconoma estudia emprender acciones legales contra laSexta por la broma a Contreras

Copio un breve extracto:

"... pesar de la posible demanda, Wyoming se ha tomado a güasa este anuncio..."

Les puse un comentario pero ni aún así lo han corregido.:ouch:


----------



## Asur (30 Mar 2011)




----------



## perezpzz (30 Mar 2011)

*© perezpzz Todos los derechos reservados y l@s torcid@s también.*



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.







*Click para ampliar.*
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-pensiones-no-tengo-pasta-me-la-monto-3.html
*
Bien hecho, es muestra de tu falta de egoísmo y gran generosidad.*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Abr 2011)

Arcadi Espada, insigne escritor de prosa _cultísima _y _culteranísima_:



> *Contra más* palabras de leña eche el periódico a la hoguera, antes se extinguirá el fulgor de los hechos



La palabra terrorista | El Mundo por dentro y por fuera | Blogs | elmundo.es

Para matarlo, vamos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2011)

En leelibros.com puede verse este comentario sobre la novela "Crepúsculo. Un Amor Peligroso":

_"Bueno, a todos los que les guste Crepúsculo les recomiendo este libro. Me atrapó su lectura, no podía soltarlo… se lee muy rápido, de verdad. Mucho mejor que la película.
Voy por la pagina 116- 117 y está muy interesante; sobre todo la parte en la que se conocen Edwar y Bella y comienza la trama entre los dos."_

No es gran cosa. Lo bueno llega al saber que los administradores de leelibros lo habían editado, y que el texto original era el siguiente:

_bueno atodo los que les gute crepusculo les recomido este leibro que me re atrapo esta bueno mas que buneo rebueno y no puedo soltralo lo podria ler un pomto de vese la vredad que megro que la peli se les cuento voy por la pagina 116 117 esta re imterasate como se conse con edwara bella y enpiesa la trama entre los dos esta buenisima y que hella dega su casa y se va ha fores a vivir con su padre en piesa decubri consa nuevas esta imteresante lenlo _

Sabido por cortesía del usuario Pierrot, de sedice.com.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (7 May 2011)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Seat 600 D 1ª serie

El coche esta en perfectas condiciones de huso, tanto exterior como interior, ITV asta 29/2/2012, seguro asta 31/12/2011, se dejaría tal cual esta, esta completo y original, 1ª serie de la 1ª semana después del Normal. . Color marfil


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 May 2011)

ELFOLLADOR DEDICADO PARA PRINCIPIANTES

Ha seme havia horbidado quien quiera ber unafotomia sulas mando porer mobil albuestro no mobiles hocurtos porfabor serieda soi serio y profesional tranquilos. Edad 36 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - ELFOLLADOR dedicado para principiantes


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2011)

doy placer a señoras delante de su marido si ese es vuestro *jovi*, soy madrileño *universitario *, limpio y discreto . . Edad 47 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Follaputas


----------



## Buster (14 May 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> doy placer a señoras delante de su marido si ese es vuestro *jovi*, soy madrileño *universitario *, limpio y discreto . . Edad 47 años
> 
> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Follaputas



¿De 47 años y universitario? Se le olvidó comentar que toca en la tuna.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2011)

No se burle, que a todos se nos ha quedado alguna asignatura de un año para otro...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2011)

Este usuario de abc.es manifiesta su escepticismo ante una noticia desfavorable sobre "Big" Laden.

_"no lo creo por que el musulman es un hombre pacifico no esta entre su valores *big* era un hombre muy inteligente que se *revelo* contra el imperio las veradderas ratas son los clinton aberrados sexuales los *kenidy*,los *busch*,los obama por que lo unico que tienen es que quieren joder al mundo viva chavez, emiliano zapata,sandino,fidel,*mau setun,joy pin*,miranda,bolivar por que tenemos que *acavar* con esta *ehemonia *de los estados unidos e europa"_

Lo que más me ha gustado, lo de Mahou Setún. En el próximo foro en el que ingrese me lo pido de nick. 

http://www.abc.es/20110520/internacional/abci-laden-mujeres-201105201105.html


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 May 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este usuario de abc.es manifiesta su escepticismo ante una noticia desfavorable sobre "Big" Laden.
> 
> 
> Dos ex mujeres de Bin Laden saltan a la prensa rosa estadounidense - ABC.es



no se escribe excepticismo?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 May 2011)

¡No me provoqueeeeeee! ::


----------



## Elputodirector (20 May 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No se burle, que a todos se nos ha quedado alguna asignatura de un año para otro...



A mi nunca.....


----------



## Ni_muerta! (21 May 2011)

Elputodirector dijo:


> A mi nunca.....



A mi tampoco :o8:


----------



## VOTIN (21 May 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No se burle, que a todos se nos ha quedado alguna asignatura de un año para otro...



Lo siento,esta usted herrado,
y con algunas matriculas de honor tambien (Ahora vas y te jodes putodire)


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (18 Jun 2011)




----------



## mienmano (19 Jun 2011)




----------



## El Peseta (15 Jul 2011)

El Mundo de hoy: 

Turturas


----------



## Buster (18 Ago 2011)

Gentes! | Fotos de Gente | elmundo.es

"Ella desde luego, da *fé*."


----------



## Valentino (18 Ago 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Este usuario de abc.es manifiesta su escepticismo ante una noticia desfavorable sobre "Big" Laden.
> 
> _"no lo creo por que el musulman es un hombre pacifico no esta entre su valores *big* era un hombre muy inteligente que se *revelo* contra el imperio las veradderas ratas son los clinton aberrados sexuales los *kenidy*,los *busch*,los obama por que lo unico que tienen es que quieren joder al mundo viva chavez, emiliano zapata,sandino,fidel,*mau setun,joy pin*,miranda,bolivar por que tenemos que *acavar* con esta *ehemonia *de los estados unidos *e* europa"_
> 
> ...



... y ademas se te a olvidao lo de esa E to chula ay...

Ahora en serio. No me acabo de creer lo del usuario, y tal...

EDITO: Joer, me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy contestando a un post de hace 3 meses. Disculpas, y eso...


----------



## angek (18 Ago 2011)

Yo he encontrao unos pocos aquí

Términos acuñados en los foros que tratan sobre burbuja - BurbuWiki


...cuchara de palo y tal..


----------



## angek (18 Ago 2011)

Lo que hacen las prohibiciones. Ya no podemos ni siquiera cagar en la calle.


----------



## angek (18 Ago 2011)

Sólo los acentos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2011)

Valentino dijo:


> EDITO: Joer, me acabo de dar cuenta de que estoy contestando a un post de hace 3 meses. Disculpas, y eso...



No se preocupe. Este hilo nació con vocación de intemporal.


----------



## El_Consul (20 Ago 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No se preocupe. Este hilo nació con vocación de intemporal.



Hombre , Don taliván , bienvenido agains y esas cosas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2011)

Vuelvo a entrar al foro para labores de mantenimiento de este hilo, veraz documento de las fallas culturales de nuestros tiempos y valioso legado que espero dejar a las futuras generaciones y tal y tal...

Otra figura clásica de las fallas culturales:







"El Fran ya esta conmigo en benidorm q ha llegado hoy. gracias por el apollo q todos vosotros me dais siempre"

Por cierto, gracias por su _apollo_, Cónsul. A todos les pido que no dejen que este hilo decaiga. Es una empresa colectiva.


----------



## spamrakuen (20 Ago 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por cierto, gracias por su _apollo_, Cónsul. A todos les pido que no dejen que este hilo decaiga. Es una empresa colectiva.



Le apollamos, hamijo. No dude que le apollamos.


----------



## japiluser (20 Ago 2011)

Bienvenido de nuevo. Desde que se ausento..... mis afrentas con la ortografía han aumentado al no sentir en la nuca su mirada vigilante.
Un saludo


----------



## Progre=retro_borrado (20 Ago 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Vuelvo a entrar al foro para labores de mantenimiento de este hilo, veraz documento de las fallas culturales de nuestros tiempos y valioso legado que espero dejar a las futuras generaciones y tal y tal...
> 
> Otra figura clásica de las fallas culturales:
> 
> ...



Esta lo que necesita es una polla


----------



## ramiro (20 Ago 2011)

vienhayado, Doctor Taliván:
pausté, porque hes jrande:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Ago 2011)

Sin duda el buen hombre quería escribir "stock", como el Ministro de _Fometo_.


----------



## ronald29780 (20 Ago 2011)

Buelbe, 

a casa buelbe,

es nabidah...


----------



## angek (20 Ago 2011)

Sr. Taliván. Agradecerle que, gracias a su labor, pueda escuchar burbuja.info vía Loquendo sin que aparezca Satanás en el centro de la habitación por invocación involuntaria.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (20 Ago 2011)

Es muy molesta la revolución del 'a parte', parece un brote de mala ortografía colectiva, desde el corazón del foro... y cometido a veces por foreros que escriben, por lo demás, correctamente.

Por favor, 'a parteros', leed esta información.

Real Academia Española. Diccionario Usual.
aparte - Wikilengua
aparte - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com


----------



## Valentino (20 Ago 2011)

Mecachis en la mar...

¿Voy a tener que volver a tirar de (perdón, he querido decir 'ayudarme con') el corrector ortográfico? ¡Bàlla faena!

P.S.: ¿'Ayudarme con' o 'ayudarme de'? Mientras espero su infalible dictamen, aprovecho para leer 100 páginas de la anteúltima versión del diccionario de la R.A.E. Es que no me gusta la última. Déme esa licencia.


----------



## Zarpín (20 Ago 2011)

Taliiiiiiii BIENVENIDO :Aplauso:


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Ago 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> "El Fran ya esta conmigo en benidorm q ha llegado hoy. gracias por el *apollo* q todos vosotros me dais siempre"



El _apollo_ era lo que no quería comerse su hija Andreíta, ¿no?


----------



## Buster (22 Ago 2011)

El becario de guardia de El Mundo se luce:

"LIBIA El dictador pide a sus seguidores que 'cogan sus armas' y defiendan Trípoli"

He hecho captura porque la ocasión lo merece:


----------



## Elputodirector (22 Ago 2011)

esta entrecomillado en el original

por?


----------



## Buster (22 Ago 2011)

Elputodirector dijo:


> esta entrecomillado en el original
> 
> por?



Dudo mucho que Gadafi se haya dirigido a sus seguidores en español, así que supongo que es otra "cajada" del "vecario".


----------



## Buster (10 Sep 2011)

Cundo dej de ser buena la deuda y pas a ser una enfermedad econmica | Economa | elmundo.es

"Endeudarse no es malo. Permite al que no tiene dinero invertir en una actividad con la que podrá ganar dinero en el futuro. "Sin deuda, los pobres permanecen pobres". El problema es cuando surjen nuevos ricos que piden préstamos que no pueden pagar."

:ouch:


----------



## Leopold Bloom (16 Sep 2011)

No sé si debe ir aquí, pero es un anuncio bastante extraño:



> gravis, opus quaerunt qui non multiveles se busca trabajo , no multiniveles multiveles not looking for work Multilevel nicht auf der Suche nach Arbeit Multilevel ne cherche pas de travail



MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busco trabajo no multiniveles


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Sep 2011)

La NASA vigila la caída a la Tierra de un satélite del tamaño de un autobús

El *ingeniero* impactará a finales de semana, previsiblemente el viernes

Se despedazará en aproximadamente 26 fragmentos al entrar en la atmósfera


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Sep 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El *ingeniero* impactará a finales de semana, previsiblemente el viernes
> 
> Se despedazará en aproximadamente 26 fragmentos al entrar en la atmósfera



Joder, y luego dicen que los ingenieros estamos bien vistos en USA. Mira como los tratan en la NASA, ahí arrojándolos contra la abrasiva atmósfera.


----------



## Harald (21 Sep 2011)

Un saludo, Taliván se le echaba a usted de menos por estos lares, espero que se quede y que sea el martillo pilón que usted era.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (21 Sep 2011)

Jackman dijo:


> Un saludo, Taliván se le echaba a usted de menos por estos lares, espero que se quede y que sea el martillo pilón que usted era.



Pues dile que se pase por el hilo de la legión a que te dé un par de collejas


----------



## Chache (21 Sep 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> La NASA vigila la caída a la Tierra de un satélite del tamaño de un autobús
> 
> El *ingeniero* impactará a finales de semana, previsiblemente el viernes
> 
> Se despedazará en aproximadamente 26 fragmentos al entrar en la atmósfera



Me alegra verle de vuelta por estos lares.

Además de paso nos notifica la ubicación de Lokeno, con razón ha desaparecido del foro.

Lokeno, te como con patatas, tírate al volcán, ¿cómo está el trabajo de ingeniero en el satélite que se va a estrellar?. Jodidillo, presiento.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Sep 2011)

*KIERO DE SAOGARME*
alguna para aser de todo y k disfrutemos los dos solo semana santa. Edad 29 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Kiero de saogarme


----------



## Loco_Ivan (22 Sep 2011)

En esta notícia, lean qué comentario!

A la crcel por besar el csped del Santiago Bernabu. Las Provincias



> Me viene a la memoria una frase chistosa muy conocida que decía sobre los parques públicos lo siguiente NO PISE LA *HIERVA*, FUMATELA, en fin, si por besarla te multan yo no quiero ni pensar cuando se enteren de que su caballo defeco en la competición el paquete que le puede caer “*BALGA* LA REDUNDANCIA EN ESTA FRASE”, por no recogerla, pero claro cuando le dices a un agente urbano a caballo eso de HEYY AGENTE QUE A SU CABALLO SE LE CALLO UNA MIERDA entonces te mira con cara de diarrea a mí y a mi perrita que poso al lado de su caca en una foto *i *le puse un cartelito de ESTA NO ES MIA. Viéndose de fondo el marchar de los agentes girándose pero sabiendo que entre tanta gente que reía mi comentario y les recriminaba su indiferencia no harían nada, y con esto llego a la conclusión de que el próximo animal domestico que tendré será un poni enano que paseare por el cauce del rio Turia .



Además de pasar de tratar de usted a tutear en solo dos palabras.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Sep 2011)

> HEYY AGENTE QUE A SU CABALLO SE LE *CALLO* UNA MIERDA



Se ha dejado ésta. Si una mierda se calló es porque dejó de hablar.


----------



## Carlos Jose Lopez (24 Sep 2011)

Sr. Taliván, qué alegría verle por aquí. Bienvenido de vuelta a ésta, su casa. Se le echa de menos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2011)

Me he quedado lívido cuando he leido esto hoy en el ABC:

"Cuan equivocado estará el personal, sobre todo joven, que acuda a verla para ver si alegran el ojo. Sobre ellos caerá un grupo de fanáticos empeñados en erradicar por las buenas o por las malas -fundamentalismo extremo- la *lívido* de la juventud norteamericana."

«Red State», de Kevin Smith, mejor película del Festival de Sitges - ABC.es

(JOSÉ EDUARDO ARENAS / SITGES)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Oct 2011)

Vendo Ordenador de mesa HAWEL PACKAT 







(Con su procesador y todo)

Cortesía del usuario de este foro Pepinox: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...denador-de-mesa-hawel-packat.html#post5157402


----------



## Vulcano (20 Oct 2011)

Me alegro de verte de nuevo por aquí Taliván Hortográfico 


Voy a colaborar mostrando unas imágenes que he encontrado por la web:


----------



## Vulcano (20 Oct 2011)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Oct 2011)

Primera plana de "El Diario de Almería":

"Fruit Atraction cierra en Madrid con un *bagage* positivo para Almería."


----------



## ronald29780 (22 Oct 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Primera plana de "El Diario de Almería":
> 
> "Fruit Atraction cierra en Madrid con un *bagage* positivo para Almería."



Con o sin jota, el título no tiene sentido ninguno:

Bagaje = carga, handicap.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2011)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Es muy molesta la revolución del 'a parte', parece un brote de mala ortografía colectiva, desde el corazón del foro... y cometido a veces por foreros que escriben, por lo demás, correctamente.
> 
> Por favor, 'a parteros', leed esta información.
> 
> ...





Nada, todo sigue igual, de cada 10 _apartes_ que leo, 9 están escritos de forma incorrecta.

Nos vamos al guano, mientras muere la ortografía cienes y cienes de veces.


----------



## Tyler Durden (22 Oct 2011)

Igualdad 7-2521 dijo:


> Nada, todo sigue igual, de cada 10 _apartes_ que leo, 9 están escritos de forma incorrecta.
> 
> Nos vamos al guano, mientras muere la ortografía cienes y cienes de veces.



Y si fuera sólo en el foro, nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes. Es curioso que esta falta se está extendiendo muchísimo, cual epidemia zombi; yo la he visto en varias webs de noticias, *aparte *de algún periódico digital.


----------



## Igualdad 7-2521 (22 Oct 2011)

Tyler Dürden dijo:


> Y si fuera sólo en el foro, nos podríamos dar con un canto en los dientes. Es curioso que esta falta se está extendiendo muchísimo, cual epidemia zombi; yo la he visto en varias webs de noticias, *aparte *de algún periódico digital.



Es cierto, sale hasta en medios escritos 'serios'.

Por otro lado, no sé si es que estoy más pendiente o que se esta extendiendo, porque coincido contigo en que hasta hace un par de veces apenas la había notado.


----------



## Elputodirector (22 Oct 2011)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Con o sin jota, el título no tiene sentido ninguno:
> 
> Bagaje = carga, handicap.



Yo creo que no van por ese lado los tiros.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Oct 2011)

> bagaje.
> 
> (Del fr. bagage, carga, este de bague, y este del gót. *bagga, paquete; cf. al. Biegen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2011)

Reunión de bezinos urjente:







Sacado del edificio del usuario paQ.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Oct 2011)

La revista Muy Interesante descubre un nuevo emperador romano, desconocido hasta hoy.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Oct 2011)

Apstenerse ajencias:







Buzón del Lector


----------



## The fool on the hill-Y (28 Oct 2011)

masdelomismo dijo:


> este entraria mas en la categoria de capitan obvio al rescate
> seria muy raro que vendiesen hielo caliente



No es lo mismo que el hielo esté a -5ºC que a -35ºC.

<object width="640" height="467"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/TVC2GQFS00a9d9c542311643708016d388cce9a1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/TVC2GQFS00a9d9c542311643708016d388cce9a1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="467"></embed></object>

Yo tomaba como gracieta la frase de Chico (01:10:20) "Ni siquiera su hielo está bastante frío", pero no tiene porqué ser risible.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Nov 2011)

En la bitácora de ciencia "Neofronteras":

NeoFronteras » Las cicadáceas no son fósiles vivientes - Portada - Noticias de Ciencia y Tecnología - Noticias



> Las modernas cicadáceas no compartieron el mundo con los dinosaurios ya que empezaron *ha diversificase* 50 millones de años después de que éstos desaparecieran.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2011)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Busco chicas pa seso no pago

busco chica paseso si al guna kiere de saogarse ke damos ilo echamos no inporta edad o como amiga y folla a migo si entatais interesadas mandarme un email no pongo telefono descrion. Edad 28 años


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2011)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Varias piezas de ginasio

se vende una cinta andadora un vanco de acdoninales con pesas y una maquina de acer vices


----------



## Buster (6 Nov 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Varias piezas de ginasio
> 
> se vende una cinta andadora un vanco de acdoninales con pesas y una maquina de acer vices









La versión cachas de Homer Simpson.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Nov 2011)

Una conocida marca, muy anunciada en las teletiendas:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Maqina de ginasia vivro pahuer







vendo maqina para complementar ginasio futin etc. . . pr 200 euros


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Nov 2011)

_Lobby card_ mejicana anunciando la película "Drácula contra Frankenstein" en "*tréticos* colores". El horror.


----------



## angek (7 Nov 2011)

El mejor. Tréticos colores. 


Se ha escapao una gotilla de meado, confieso.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Nov 2011)

En la bitácora científica Eureka encontramos este comentario obra de un usuario entusiasta, aunque no muy formado:

_hola tengo entendido que un astronomo holandes llamado vandepol reporto *aver* *embiado* una *señar* de radio y *resivido* unas señales de respue *prosedentes* de una *rejion procima* a la luna esto fue alla por los años 1928 segun creo se especulo que posible mente fuera una sonda extraterrestre. _

Eureka: Buscando artefactos extraterrestres en el Sistema Solar


----------



## Pio Pio (9 Nov 2011)

Taliván, en mil anuncios lo anormal es leer algo bien escrito.


----------



## Wem (10 Nov 2011)

Nah, mola más el post sobre pedos vaginales que puse el otro día.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Nov 2011)

Viñetas de Batman en unos envoltorios de chicles latinoamericanos, que nos ofrecen una apasionante "Persecusión en la estatua":


----------



## gorgias1976 (10 Nov 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Viñetas de Batman en unos envoltorios de chicles latinoamericanos, que nos ofrecen una apasionante "Persecusión en la estatua":



Los de las "c" y las "s" en latinoamérica es un caso perdido, lo digo por experiencia. Discusión graciosa que tuvimos en casa porque mi mujer decía "está sussio" y yo le insistía "se dice con "c", está sucio", y ella "si estás diciendo lo mismo, sussio". Y así en un bucle de varias repeticiones.
Que no me lea que me mata


----------



## Panthera Tigris (10 Nov 2011)

angek dijo:


> El mejor. Tréticos colores.
> 
> 
> Se ha escapao una gotilla de meado, confieso.



Yo me he descojonado con la cinta de acdoninales

Itv recien pasada con pocos kilometros 1800 cc 144 cv ruedas al 70 porciento buen estado de chapa y pintura i de interior todos los canbio echos buen precio tiene los tipicos roces de aparcamientos en los parachoches. Color rojo

No para circular. dada de baja definitiva. despieze conpleto. O por entera pero para arreglar otra no para arreglar esta. Monor nuevo solo 60mil kilometros. Ofrecerme algo que me interese varca cuad autocarabana mas dinero. . Color plata ::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Nov 2011)

> Yo me he descojonado con la cinta de acdoninales



Sí, los canis tienen músculos que el resto de los mortales ni siquiera sospechamos...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Nov 2011)

> tiene los tipicos roces de aparcamientos en los parachoches



Es un poco obsceno, rozarse mucho el *parachoches* en público.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Nov 2011)

Las búsquedas en milanuncios de "aparatos de ginasio" siempre dan resultados curiosos:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Cinto bribacion de perder taya

hola vendo cinto de ginasia bribacin de perder tayasy peso lo conpre x television y lo estrenado un dia namas y lovedo por motibos de dinero ke meace falta lo copre ace dos semanas mecosto 89 euros lo bendo por solo 40 me urge por eso lo bendo ami tad de precio es una ganga de precio siestais yn teresados contatar conmigo ami tlfn gracias


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Nov 2011)

eBay anuncios: Buenas soi como un maquiber de logar mentrego atrabajar por horas anticrisis (10408440)








*Buenas soi como un maquiber de logar mentrego atrabajar por horas anticrisis en Sabadell*
buenas para el hogar llama carlos te miro bemos el problema sin compromisos y luego se habla 

Cortesía de Topo Estepario.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Nov 2011)

El siguiente documento no es "verídico", sino un_ fan-art_ del usuario Berebere en respuesta al anuncio anterior. Aún así, merece inclusión en este hilo:


----------



## Topo estepario (16 Nov 2011)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Le apollamos, hamijo. No dude que le apollamos.



¿¿¿A esa??? ¡Ni con la tuya clavada a la punta de una garrucha!


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (18 Nov 2011)

Visto en Grooveshark.com


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (19 Nov 2011)

*MASAJE HEROTICO*
masajista maduro 634 doy masajes sensitivos heroticos multiorgasmos 750 a parejas y le como la almejas a tu mujer hasta que de todo su jugo 138 lo pasaremos bien ni pago ni cobro. Edad 45 años

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Masaje herotico


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (28 Nov 2011)

Granada CF - Ath. de Bilbado 0 - Granada 1


----------



## El Mano (28 Nov 2011)

gorgias1976 dijo:


> Los de las "c" y las "s" en latinoamérica es un caso perdido, lo digo por experiencia. Discusión graciosa que tuvimos en casa porque mi mujer decía "está sussio" y yo le insistía "se dice con "c", está sucio", y ella "si estás diciendo lo mismo, sussio". Y así en un bucle de varias repeticiones.
> Que no me lea que me mata



Querría usted decir "Discución"


----------



## ronald29780 (29 Nov 2011)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Granada CF - Ath. de Bilbado 0 - Granada 1



Jojojo.

El google-traductor andalú-castellano, campando a sus anchas...

:XX:


----------



## jlmagic (29 Nov 2011)

Recuerdo yo hace unos anhos que al hacer una mudanza ciertas cajas tenian una etiqueta que decia "cosina"...


----------



## angek (29 Nov 2011)

ronald29780 dijo:


> Jojojo.
> 
> El google-traductor andalú-castellano, campando a sus anchas...
> 
> :XX:


----------



## luismarple (29 Nov 2011)

Recuerdo un curro en el que se jodió el diferencial del cuadro electrico de la oficina, íbamos a llamar al electricista pero no había forma de encontrar su número en la agenda del jefe, hasta que nos dió por mirar en la "L" de "letricista"


----------



## DocBrown (29 Nov 2011)

Desde aquí he de alertar sobre el uso y abuso de la forma incorrecta y chirriante del imperativo del verbo ir. Chirría a mis hogos ver cosas como "ves haciendo tal cosa". Aquí dejo la conjugación del susodicho:



> ve (tú)
> vaya (él, usted)
> vayamos (nosotros)
> id (vosotros)
> vayan (ellos, ustedes)


----------



## Deva (21 Dic 2011)

::


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (21 Dic 2011)

Deva dijo:


> ::



¿Serán familia?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Dic 2011)

¡Mis ojos, mis ojos! La Navidad «a caba» con la ortografía | WTF? Microsiervos


----------



## JMK (22 Dic 2011)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¡Mis ojos, mis ojos! La Navidad «a caba» con la ortografía | WTF? Microsiervos



Criticando al Púbico????

Fascista!!!!


----------



## Buster (2 Ene 2012)

Viniendo de Marca no me sorprende, pero bueno... aquí lo dejo:



> El español ha sufrido una auténtica transformación en su juego en los meses que ha estado preparando la temporada. Ricky ha pasado de hacer un paupérrimo 1 de 15 en triples durante el Eurobasket *ha firmar* un 66,7% en sus primeros partidos en la NBA.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Ene 2012)

Cortesía del usuario moris.


----------



## Topo estepario (6 Ene 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cortesía del usuario moris.



¡no me lo puedo que de creer! ::


----------



## Pio Pio (6 Ene 2012)

Eso es en Asturias no?.::


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (6 Ene 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cortesía del usuario moris.



¡Mis hogos! Malditos queísmos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Ene 2012)

La amiga Karen Fernández, de Palencia, nos obsequia con esta deliciosa receta de lasaña en el foro enfemenino.com:



> Se pone a coser la carne molida con un poko de agua y se sasona al gusto (pimienta sal) , ya que esta cosida se le retira el exeso de agua y se le pone la salsa de tompate se consina por 5 minutos.
> En un recipiente para horno colocas una capa de pasta qe cubla todo el fondo ,arriba una capa de la carne molida con la salsa de tomate y una de queso, se repite el procedimiento hasta casi iegar al tope del recipiente se termina con una capa grusa de queso y se hornea a 150 grados por 30 minutos.



Recetas para hacer en el horno "faciles" : Foro enFemenino


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2012)

Interesante documental para descargar en solovagos.com sobre dos problemas acuciantes en la actualidad: la _anorecxia_ y la _bolumia_.

Anorecxia y bolumia (Doc-Lat) (FLS) - Foro SoloVagos.com


----------



## Buster (23 Ene 2012)

Tengo una duda, Taliván de mis entretelas...

¿Por qué si huérfano se escribe con "h", orfanato se escribe sin ella?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Ene 2012)

Por el diptongo. La palabra latina original era _orphanus_, sin hache. Con "hueco" y "oquedad" pasa algo parecido.


----------



## Don Pelayo (23 Ene 2012)

Sr. Talibán, una pregunta si no es molestia: ¿Es realmente correcto el uso de la palabra _substancia_? ¿O sólo es válido escribirlo sin la "b"?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ene 2012)

Son válidas tanto "sustancia" como "substancia", o, por ejemplo, "oscuridad" y "obscuridad". Su uso es sólo cuestión de gustos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ene 2012)

Bitácora de la tira cómica "Miau" del dibujante José Fonollosa:







miau: DIBUJOS POR ENCARGO 8


----------



## Rizzo (25 Ene 2012)

Conocedor de su gran sabiduría, me gustaría preguntar al sr. Taliván: ¿Usted se dedica a esto de la lengua profesionalmente?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ene 2012)

¿Como Lucía Etxebarría, quiere decir?


----------



## Rubencillo (26 Ene 2012)

Lucas Guijarro dijo:


> No sigas por ahí, que te acaban pidiendo que enseñes las tetas.



O peor aún, le puede dar por hacerse una foto en pelotas y enseñarnosla ::


----------



## Rizzo (26 Ene 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Como Lucía Etxebarría, quiere decir?



No exactamente, las letras abarcan gran variedad de menesteres.

Me refiero a si trabaja usted en este ámbito. Lo digo desde la total inocencia y bondad o


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ene 2012)

Profesionalmente, en el sentido de que me dé para vivir, no, en absoluto. Eso sí, escribo, a veces colaboro en medios, leo mucho y todo eso. Lo típico. 

Edito: ahora me doy cuenta de que me pregunta usted por una posible actividad docente. No, tampoco. Todo lo más, de joven, daba clases particulares de español, en inglés, a japonesas. Era una actividad muy bien gratificada.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ene 2012)

Rubencillo dijo:


> O peor aún, le puede dar por hacerse una foto en pelotas y enseñarnosla ::



Lo dejaremos para el próximo 28 de diciembre.


----------



## lalol (29 Ene 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico, requieren de sus servicios en este hilo por el uso de la palabra "extrovertido":

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/280823-la-introversion-es-una-tara.html


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (18 Feb 2012)

Al menos ha acertado con la c.


----------



## Kalevala (19 Feb 2012)

luismarple dijo:


> Recuerdo un curro en el que se jodió el diferencial del cuadro electrico de la oficina, íbamos a llamar al electricista pero no había forma de encontrar su número en la agenda del jefe, hasta que nos dió por mirar en la "L" de "letricista"



Claro, "el letricista"

Pasa lo mismo con "un amoto", un aradio" que llegan a ser "el amoto" y "el arradio"

Por cierto que no hace falta que os vayais muy lejos, en este foro podeís encontrar bastantes ejemplos de "patadas al diccinario" :rolleye:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Feb 2012)

Tomado de la firma del forero The_Mask


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Feb 2012)

No sé si es "tipo" u "orto", pero es un error muy grave desconocer el nombre de un científico de importancia, y más en una noticia de portada del que ha venido siendo el periódico más importante de España...


----------



## bombacha (24 Feb 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No sé si es "tipo" u "orto", pero es un error muy grave desconocer el nombre de un científico de importancia, y más en una noticia de portada del que ha venido siendo el periódico más importante de España...



Hace años, el redactor jefe le pillaba un error así a un becario, y se pasaba un mes pasando teletipos y picando necrológicas... hoy el redactor jefe es un becario. ::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Mar 2012)

Cartel _propajandístico_ del presidente de la _Gunta_ de Andalucía, señor _Jiñán_:


----------



## JMK (15 Mar 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cartel _propajandístico_ del presidente de la _Gunta_ de Andalucía, señor _Jiñán_:



Es una nueva política de transparencia.

Para que luego nadie pueda decir que no sabía que votaba a analfabetos...


----------



## El Peseta (16 Mar 2012)

Gensantisima... ::

Inlineonline.com - CUIDADO CON LOS PASOS DE CEBRA!!!!!!!!!! - Inlineonline.com - Tu web de patines y patinaje en linea



> CUIDADO CON LOS PASOS DE CEBRA!!!!!!!!!! hace 8 Meses
> Mucho cuidado!!Jali esta en lo cierto con su post..!!Hoy por suerte,no me a pasado nada de lo que me podia haber pasado.. no te puedes fiar de la gente...Esta tarde e salido a patinar como siempre por mi pueblo,iva por un carril bici llego a un pedazo de paso de cebra la ostia de ancho que da a una rotonda,pues bien no me parado,no iva rapido tampoco y la tia va y no frena.No veas la ostia que me a dao,se me a llevado por delante e volado unos dos o tres metros.Menos mal que al ver que no paraba,justo antes del impacto e saltado y no me acogido con las piernas en el suelo, porque me hubiese partido las dos.... Suerte que habia un policia que estava en el otro lado del paso de cebra,que curiosamente es para donde estava mirando la tia,menudo susto que me dao..Tener mucho cuidado!!!por que yo e tenido mucha suerte,un raspon en la pierna y un par de dedos de la mano un poco adoloridos.Hoy me acompañaba en la ruta mi de la guarda!!


----------



## Valentino (17 Mar 2012)

El Peseta dijo:


> Gensantisima... ::
> 
> Inlineonline.com - CUIDADO CON LOS PASOS DE CEBRA!!!!!!!!!! - Inlineonline.com - Tu web de patines y patinaje en linea



¡Menudo atracón se va a llevar don Taliván...!
¡Que aproveche!



P.S.: Sabe usted que a cualquier error que yo cometa, será muy agradecida su corrección.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Mar 2012)

_Encontrado por el usuario pirricos y llegado a mí por cortesía de El Peseta, un capítulo más de la eterna cuestión, "quis custodiet ipsos custodes?"..._

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - El gitano vijilante

hoy dia con estos tienpos de CRISIS estan al acecho para robarte en la obra o en tu finca ect, PUES SE ACABO ESE PROBLEMA. soy de eznia gitana y el vijilar eslo mio. me daria igual sifuera de noche o de dia. puedes pedir referencias mias en el cuartel de la guardia civil, nunca an tenido problemas con migo. ofrezco seriedad , responsavilidad y puntualidad. no te arrepentiras. un cordial saludo. tambien contesto email, escucho propuestas. ,


----------



## SerrallongaCarrasclet (1 Abr 2012)

Una de las imágenes de mi firma es un claro ejemplo de lo que pasa cuando recortas en educación...lógicamente no estoy hablando de la belleza de abajo a la izquierda.


----------



## El Peseta (1 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a-que-se-les-reclame-deuda-2.html#post6076024




El Peseta dijo:


> Paro de leer ya que la mala leche va aumentando
> 
> agosto 20, 2010 a las 9:17 pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2012)

Gracias a Serrallonga Cascadet por su aporte. Por lo que he podido encontrar, la protagonista de esa foto es la Ministra de Educación, Ciencia y *Tegnología* de la provincia argentina del Chaco (se veía venir que era en la Argentina por el escudo de la izquierda). Claro que ella no escribió el cartel, pero...







Tegnología K - La educación en el país de los Kirchner | DrGEN.com.ar


----------



## SerrallongaCarrasclet (1 Abr 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Gracias a Serrallonga Cascadet por su aporte. Por lo que he podido encontrar, la protagonista de esa foto es la Ministra de Educación, Ciencia y *Tegnología* de la provincia argentina del Chaco (se veía venir que era en la Argentina por el escudo de la izquierda). Claro que ella no escribió el cartel, pero...
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ya suponemos que no lo escribió ella claro, como dice el comentario del enlace, sino apaga y vámonos, pero...¿lo sabía?, quizá se sentó, lo sabía y por eso pone esa cara de "resignación":XX:. De todas formas es un tremendo "FAAAAAAAILLLLLL" y hay que tomárselo con ironía y humor, como yo mismo, que en lo primero que pensé es en ponerle un "canuto" que además le quedaba bien en esa expresión de "laxitud profesional" y resignación que muestra la foto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Abr 2012)

Extraído de la caché de google. Aunque es un tema de actualidad, el hilo original ya ha sido borrado:


> CUAL ES EL CALIBRE 36? - Armas.es
> 
> www.armas.es/foros/conversacion.../cual-es-el-calibre-36-t939827.ht...
> 
> hace 4 horas – Leo en la prensa digital ,que el hijo de la infanta Elena , *Forlán*, haciendo practicas de tiro en casa, ha sufrido un accidente al disparar


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2012)

Impecable:



> Vendo Alfa Romero 145 TD, modelo 98, impecable.



Vendo Alfa Romero 145 TD, modelo 98, impecable.

Edito para dar pistas a los lectores más despistados, con un pasaje de la letra de la inmortal sevillana:

_Sueña la margarita con ser romerooooooo..._


----------



## Loco_Ivan (13 Abr 2012)

No acabo de entender esta última. Se refiere a que el coche no está en buen uso y a pesar de ello pone impecable?

ienso:


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (13 Abr 2012)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> No acabo de entender esta última. Se refiere a que el coche no está en buen uso y a pesar de ello pone impecable?
> 
> ienso:



Alfa Rome*r*o, famoso en el mundo entero.


----------



## Harold Alexander (13 Abr 2012)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Alfa Rome*r*o, famoso en el mundo entero.



Y yo que he leído el post 4 veces y he leído "Romeo". ::


----------



## Panthera Tigris (13 Abr 2012)

El alfa romero.

Luego están el alfa poleo, el alfa manzanilla, el alfa cola de caballo...


----------



## alcorconita (13 Abr 2012)

...el alfa lfa, el alfa rero,...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2012)

... el alfa beto, el an alfa beto...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2012)

Le he dado un thanks a loco Iván porque con su post evidencia un buen hábito que todos deberíamos cultivar:


----------



## ramiro (13 Abr 2012)

Y que me tenga que reír .... con esto :ouch:


----------



## FoSz2 (13 Abr 2012)

Alfalfo romero












¿Sacuerdan?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2012)

Era muy bueno Ramis. Una lástima que le tocara vivir la decadencia de Bruguera.

Aunque, más que éste, de sus personajes mi preferido era un astronauta que se llamaba Estrellito Castro.


----------



## gorgias1976 (16 Abr 2012)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Logitech g27 y playseat

hola bunas vendo este playseat artesanal con asiento de gti en perfecto estado, la mesa donde engancha el volante tapizada y mesita donde a polla la palanca de cambios tapizada. tam bien vendo volante logitch g27 con caja y todo y en perfectas condiciones.


----------



## Buster (16 Abr 2012)

gorgias1976 dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Logitech g27 y playseat
> 
> hola bunas vendo este playseat artesanal con asiento de gti en perfecto estado, la mesa donde engancha el volante tapizada y mesita donde a polla la palanca de cambios tapizada. tam bien vendo volante logitch g27 con caja y todo y en perfectas condiciones.



Eso es caza menor. Los foros están yenos de hautenticas vurradas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Abr 2012)

Hola, no se si ya se ha comentado en este hilo, pues no lo he leído entero.

*Quiero "denunciar" a vBulletin.*

*¿Mando el aviso a calopez o a quién? Pero calopez no suele leerme.:fiufiu:*

Pone un aviso de esta guisa:


----------



## ronald29780 (17 Abr 2012)

siken dijo:


> Hola, no se si ya se ha comentado en este hilo, pues no lo he leído entero.
> 
> *Quiero "denunciar" a vBulletin.*
> 
> ...



Jojojo.

¿*LadyB* = *vBulletin*?


----------



## Buster (18 Abr 2012)

Otra vez el Marca presumiendo de becarios...







Calentito lo traigo: NBA


----------



## Berto81_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

El otro en La Sexta,durante el resumen de los partidos,apareció en los rotulillos que acompañan a las imagenes, la palabra "exalación".No pude sacarle foto,pero doy Fe de ello.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Abr 2012)

Los _vecarios_ de la prensa escrita atacan de nuevo:

elmundo.es: El verdadero sandwich cubano enfrenta a Tampa contra Miami









> Para prepararlo, se comienza por cortar la flauta en dos, después se unta cada una de las partes con mantequilla derretida y se *hecha* un poco de mostaza


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Abr 2012)

gorgias1976 dijo:


> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Logitech g27 y playseat
> 
> hola bunas vendo este playseat artesanal con asiento de gti en perfecto estado, la mesa donde engancha el volante tapizada y mesita donde a polla la palanca de cambios tapizada. tam bien vendo volante logitch g27 con caja y todo y en perfectas condiciones.



Suelo desechar los anuncios que comienzan por "hola bunas", "bendo sofa piel buna" y "pudes llamar a mi tilefono" porque _sulen_ estar hechos por inmigrantes, a los que no se debe exigir tanto como a los autóctonos. Pero por el estilo el que usted expone parece un producto nacional.

Aporto un ejemplo de productos importados, aunque preferiría que el hilo no se fijara mucho en ellos:



> soy chico negro 26años alto corpo de finiyo guapo busco mujeres y parejas liberales soy bien dotado no inporta edad vivo eljid pudes 633 llamar



Me tiré un buen rato pensando en qué quería decir con "corpo de finiyo", si es que estaría muy delgado o algo así, hasta que me di cuenta. Con "*corpo de finiyo*" quería decir "*cuerpo definido*".


----------



## DPCHera (20 Abr 2012)

Muy bueno el cuerpo definido. 

Creo que acabo de leer por algún post "se producieron".


----------



## Elputodirector (20 Abr 2012)

¡Oh tal Ivan! ¡Mi Tal Ivan!
Nuestro espantoso viaje ha concluido;
burbuja ha enfrentado cada tormento,
el premio que buscamos fue ganado;
Animosa en Alcorcon se ha instalado.

Octubre está cerca, las campanas oigo,
toda la gente hindijnada,
Mientras los ojos siguen el final de la severa y osada nave:
Pero ¡oh corazón! ¡Corazón! ¡Corazón!
Oh sangrante Ibex rojo,
Cuando en la cubierta yace mi Tal Ivan
Caído, frío y muerto.


----------



## SnakePlissken (20 Abr 2012)

Hola

Una foto curiosa que hice hace algun tiempo: 





"No hai cojones a repetirla" xD


----------



## vidarr (20 Abr 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Me tiré un buen rato pensando en qué quería decir con "corpo de finiyo", si es que estaría muy delgado o algo así, hasta que me di cuenta. Con "*corpo de finiyo*" quería decir "*cuerpo definido*".



Gracias por la traducción, en la vida se me hubiera ocurrido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jun 2012)

Estoy seguro de que muchas foreras encontrarán esta oferta irresistible:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - 8 tios

hola somos un grupo de amigos que queremos acer un gan gan. somos 8 tios y nezesitamos alguna mujer o barias tenemos una casa rulal para todo un fin de semana quien se apunte me mandais fotos en imeil. para dentro 2 semanas. . Edad 28 años


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (8 Jun 2012)

Cuando dicen gan gan quieren decir gang bang ¿No? Anda que... hoy día hasta los tontos van de listos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jun 2012)

Tontos no. De origen "rulal". 

(Aunque el ambiente agrario no es la única causa de analfabetismo. Hay "barias")

Este hilo sigue vivo. Si alguien tiene un ejemplo ortográfico interesante y no quiere parecer un pajero que se toca con el segunda mano, que me lo mande por imeil. También puede avisarme por ese medio el que quiera invitarme a un gan gan.


----------



## Marco Annio Vero (8 Jun 2012)

Para ir tirando puede montarse un trío. Romney, Amercia y usted...


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Jun 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Estoy seguro de que* muchas foreras encontrarán esta oferta irresistible:*



Ya lo creo.inocho: No veas qué "calentón" leyendo ese anuncio.inocho: :XX:
Ardo en deseos de conocerlos.inocho:



> MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - 8 tios
> 
> hola somos un grupo de amigos que queremos acer un gan gan.->¿peo qué es eso tan gande e "indeskiptible"?: somos 8 tios y nezesitamos alguna mujer o barias tenemos una casa rulal para todo un fin de semana quien se apunte me mandais fotos en imeil.  ->anda este listo, ¡que ponga él primero las suyas! para dentro 2 semanas. . Edad 28 años->¿que tienen 28 entre todos? ¿cada uno? ¿o que las piden de 28 años? ienso:



¿Y qué hacías buscando a 8 tíos en una web de anuncios?ienso:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jun 2012)

No buscaba a 8 tíos. Buscaba a "barias" mujeres.


----------



## Buster (8 Jun 2012)

En cualquier otro medio de comunicación la pieza que acabo de cobrar sería caza mayor, pero tratándose del Marca la cosa cambia.

He hecho una captura porque es tan gorda que no creo que dure mucho.

Y sin más preámbulos, con todos ustedes... el becario analfabeto:







En este momento está aquí:

NBA


----------



## Buster (8 Jun 2012)

Ya lo han cambiado. Ya les "bale" con el "vaile" de letras... :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Jun 2012)

Marco Annio Vero dijo:


> Para ir tirando puede montarse un trío. Romney, Amercia y usted...



Me da la impresión de que es más bien un trabajo para mi hermanito pequeño, el Tailbán Tiporgáfico, pero hay que reconocer que los políticos americanos no son muy buenos deletreando:

[youtube]Wdqbi66oNuI[/youtube]


----------



## Intruso (8 Jun 2012)

Buster dijo:


> Y sin más preámbulos, con todos ustedes... el becario analfabeto:



:XX: :XX: :XX:

Qué descohono


----------



## Euler (8 Jun 2012)

A mí la que más me molesta es hostia sin hache. Me parece la hostia. Es como escribir cogones o jilipoyas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Jun 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> No buscaba a 8 tíos. *Buscaba a "barias" mujeres.*



¿Hi as puesto hanunzio tullo? ¿Me lo henseñas?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Jun 2012)

siken dijo:


> ¿Hi as puesto hanunzio tullo? ¿Me lo henseñas?



¡Señora! (O señorita) ¡Buitrear en público está mal visto en este foro y nos acarrearía las iras de la muchedumbre!

Buitréeme por mensaje privado si está realmente interesada en las ofertas y demandas de índole erótica que pueda formular éste su humilde servidor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (9 Jun 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¡Señora! (O señorita) ¡Buitrear en público está mal visto en este foro y nos acarrearía las iras de la muchedumbre!
> 
> Buitréeme por mensaje privado si está realmente *interesada en las ofertas y demandas* de índole erótica que pueda formular éste su humilde servidor.



La berdaz es ke solo hestava hinteresada en ber el anunzio de husted kon himpecavle hortografia y su foto en el hanunzio tomando el te con el dedo meñique en alto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2012)

Euler dijo:


> A mí la que más me molesta es hostia sin hache. Me parece la hostia. Es como escribir cogones o jilipoyas.



A mí me parece bien que se escriba así en las novelas de romanos.


----------



## Txell_borrado (10 Jun 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me parece bien que se escriba así en las novelas de romanos.



Me están entrando ganas de escribir una de romanos nada más que por ponerla así (ya escribí una historia de vaqueros, pero creo que no tuvo mucho éxito. A algunos conforeros no les gustó :´( )


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (12 Jun 2012)

El País - La 'dura vita' de la Fontana di Trevi

En la sección de ¡Cultura! de El País, algún becario se ha comido una H.



> Algunos estucos se han despegado, en particular *los de las ojas de laurel *de uno de los capiteles. Nuestra intención es llevar a cabo la restauración lo antes posible”, ha asegurado a La Repubblica el concejal de Cultura del Ayuntamiento de Roma, Dino Gasperini.



Seguro que lo han revisado, pero ya saben... 'certificamos que este artículo no contiene ninguna _erreta_'


----------



## visaman (12 Jun 2012)

Txell dijo:


> Me están entrando ganas de escribir una de romanos nada más que por ponerla así (ya escribí una historia de vaqueros, pero creo que no tuvo mucho éxito. A algunos conforeros no les gustó :´( )



oiga que eso son marranás se pone usted de emperadora y andan todos con la faldita levantada por delante por causas naturales


----------



## Smiling Jack (12 Jun 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A mí me parece bien que se escriba así en las novelas de romanos.



De hecho, existe controversia sobre el origen etimológico de la palabra:

Dar una hostia vs. dar una ostia en 1de3.es - Frases y Palabras, etimologia, curiosidades del lenguaje español, origen de las palabras, refranes y su significado.


----------



## Ned Flanders (15 Jul 2012)

Estaba curioseando por idealista.com y me he encontrado con este anuncio:

chalet en venta en cuesta carre del mig, 1. navàs &mdash; idealista.com



> "apartamento rustico de piedra"
> 
> "el precio es todo acabado cada planta llabe :: en mano, hay 3 plantas, el precio especificado es el de las planta de abajo, pero aun falta hacer todos los interiores para hacerlos a gusto del comprador, elije tus propios revestimientos ceramicos a tu gusto, es mui :8: acojedor :o es todo de piedra con fuego a tierra, vistas a la naturaleza , pueblecito de unos 100 avitantes :,aire acondicionado con bomba de calor,gres, carpinteria esterior :fiufiu: de aluminio.vigas de madera,techo i paredes insonorizados, paredes de 50 cm de grueso.terreno delante de unos 40 mts2"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Jul 2012)

El forero San Marco nos ofrece este mensaje privado, recibido a colación de un anuncio de compro/vendo/cambio:

VUENAS, LE CANBIO LA BISI POR LO QUE TE INTERESE DESTO: RUTE DE TELEFONICA Y BODAFONE,ALARMA IDEAL PARA CASA,TIENDA,NAVES,ETC,MONITOL DE TFT,EQUIPO MUSICA CONPACTO,SUFWOFER CON ANPLIFICADO SONY,TLF.NOKIA 6710 NAVIGUEITOR NUEBO,CARGADOR DE VATERIA .ANPLIFICADOR AKAI,ALTABOSES. MESA DE MESCLA, ORDENADOR CON MONITOR.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/326886-pongo-anuncio-cambiar-vender-bici-y.html


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (18 Jul 2012)

Portada del diario Ideal (edición Kabul) de hoy, 18 de julio de 2012:


----------



## Trollaco del copón (18 Jul 2012)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Portada del diario Ideal (edición Kabul) de hoy, 18 de julio de 2012:




Esta casta impuestos para todos menos para ellos...

¡¡¡Ohh wait!!!


----------



## Estudiante incomprendido (18 Jul 2012)

En el Huffington Post...

El PP expedienta al alcalde de Robledo de Chavela por encabezar una marcha contra los recortes




> DEL PP Y ------->ANTIRECORTES<----------
> 
> El pasado lunes, más de una veintena de funcionarios municipales se concentraron durante media hora de modo pacífico ante la sede del ayuntamiento madrileño.
> 
> El alcalde de Robledo declaró entonces que está "en contra de que a los trabajadores municipales se les toque el sueldo. Es indigno. Hay otras fórmulas que se pueden tomar antes que ésta".




Igual soy yo, pero, ¿lo correcto, teniendo en cuenta que es una 'r' intervocálica fuerte, no sería antirrecortes o en todo caso, anti-recortes?


----------



## Erukto (18 Jul 2012)

Estudiante incomprendido dijo:


> En el Huffington Post...
> 
> El PP expedienta al alcalde de Robledo de Chavela por encabezar una marcha contra los recortes
> 
> ...



La influencia del catalán y la vagancia la hora de escribir han hecho mucho daño a esta regla ortográfica. En catalán, es una excepción a la regla de la R doble si se trata de una palabra compuesta formada por un prefijo acabado en vocal y una palabra que empieza por R. Así, mientras en castellano lo correcto es ANTIRRECORTES, en catalán sería ANTIRETALLADES.


----------



## Berto81_borrado (1 Ago 2012)

NUEVA COMPARECENCIA EL 23 DE AGOSTO

El abogado de los afectados: *"Ruiz Mateos no puede hacer uso torcitero de la justicia"
*

El abogado de los afectados: "Ruiz Mateos no puede hacer uso torcitero de la justicia" - ANTENA 3 TV


----------



## 시켈 ! (4 Ago 2012)

Denuncio a vBulletin:



vBulletin cuando le pides que busque algo y no lo encuentra dijo:


> Por favor especifica algunas palabras válidas o nombres de usuarios válidos. No* hubieron *resultados para esas que especificaste.




Esto ya se lo dije a calopez hace mucho tiempo:fiufiu::


vBulletin dijo:


> Mensajes de vBulletin
> *A* ocurrido un error al intentar cerrar la sesión. Haz clic aquí para finalizar la sesión.


----------



## Topo estepario (4 Ago 2012)

siken dijo:


> Denuncio a vBulletin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si el hamado lidl dice que se escribe así, es que se escribe así y punto.


----------



## Malafollá (4 Ago 2012)

Topo estepario dijo:


> Si el hamado lidl dice que se escribe así, es que se escribe así *y punto.*



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/258112-charos-definicion-de-generalidades-y-acotacion-del-termino.html


----------



## Topo estepario (4 Ago 2012)

Malafollá dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/258112-charos-definicion-de-generalidades-y-acotacion-del-termino.html



:XX::XX: ¡Joder, qué grande!... y yo que me lo había perdido.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Ago 2012)

Lo de los anuncios clasificados es una mina de descubrimientos, había oído hablar hace tiempo de la existencia de "llantas de aceleracion" y recientemente he descubierto las "llantas de aliniacion"



Erukto dijo:


> La influencia del catalán y la vagancia la hora de escribir han hecho mucho daño a esta regla ortográfica. En catalán, es una excepción a la regla de la R doble si se trata de una palabra compuesta formada por un prefijo acabado en vocal y una palabra que empieza por R. Así, mientras en castellano lo correcto es ANTIRRECORTES, en catalán sería ANTIRETALLADES.



Esa excepción ha remontado el Ebro y se ha unido a la eScrItUrA cAnI:


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Ago 2012)

Portada de Marca:


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2012)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Portada de Marca:



No lo pillo...


----------



## Elputodirector (5 Ago 2012)

Yo tambien he agradecido.


----------



## Buster (5 Ago 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No lo pillo...



O bien: ¿Debería España perder con Brasil?

O bien: ¿Debería España dejarse ganar contra Brasil?

Dejarse perder... ejem.


----------



## Elputodirector (5 Ago 2012)

Recuerda.

Lo ha escrito un periodista deportivo.


----------



## FoSz2 (5 Ago 2012)

Buster dijo:


> O bien: ¿Debería España perder con Brasil?
> 
> O bien: ¿Debería España dejarse ganar contra Brasil?
> 
> Dejarse perder... ejem.



Pues debo de tener el mismo vicio porque incluso ahora me cuesta verlo...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2012)

La triada sagrada de la educación en España: el colejio, el intituto y la unibersidad.



> todo esterior y luminoso muy cerca de intituto y unibersidad y colejio, centro comercial, 3 habitaciones cocina 2 banos terraza salon comedor y 3 ropero enpotrado todo muy anplio. . Playa a unos 3 kilometros. 6ª Planta.



MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - nuevo parque en Huelva

_Este hilo se mantiene cerrado en prevención de vandalismos. Si quiere usted hacer alguna aportación, por favor, enviémela por privado y tendré mucho gusto en recogerla reconociendo su autoría._


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ago 2012)

De Ecuador, país afamado internacionalmente por sus galenos, nos llega esta noticia:







Cayó 'dostor' por faltas ortográficas en su título | Crónica



> CAYÓ "DOSTOR" POR FALTAS ORTOGRÁFICAS EN SU TÍTULO
> la palabrita "distinsión" delató a zopenco en su certificado entero de mula.
> 
> Groseras faltas de ortografía en su certificado de título delataron al falso “dostor” de 25 años que ayer fue detenido por Carabineros en el consultorio Malaquías Concha de La Granja.
> ...




Por cortesía del usuario Guanotopía.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Abr 2013)

Celebremos la inesperada popularidad que acabo de descubrir que disfruto en este foro retomando un hilo clásico con un anuncio _sesual_ que merece una lectura:



> Holasoy un xico muy muy solo solo quiero una persona que me abrase y mede calor y mucho amor notengo nada. Edad 35 años



¡Cuidado con el calor, lectores! Si una persona te da mucho puede que te abrase. 







MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Hola xico muy solo


----------



## PumukiCabreado (5 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Celebremos la inesperada popularidad que acabo de descubrir que disfruto en este foro retomando un hilo clásico con un anuncio _sesual_ que merece una lectura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Celebremos la inesperada popularidad que acabo de descubrir que disfruto en este foro retomando un hilo clásico con un anuncio _sesual_ que merece una lectura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De popularidad nada. Si ganas la final serás el forero más popular y querido, y te daré 1000 abrazos virtuales.

Pero si la pierdes...

el horror, el horror


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Abr 2013)

Demográficamente hablando, no puedo ganar la final, y usted lo sabe. Por eso aprovecho este periodo. 

(Los abrazos virtuales se los guarda hasta que sean canjeables por bitcoins, o algo)


----------



## Goodbye (5 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Demográficamente hablando, no puedo ganar la final, y usted lo sabe. Por eso aprovecho este periodo.
> 
> (Los abrazos virtuales se los guarda hasta que sean canjeables por bitcoins, o algo)



Dese prisa y postee en el ático la mayor cantidad de veces que pueda. Utilice palabras como tds.pts, feminazi y similares.

Aún hay esperanza. 



_ Enviado desde un dispositivo movil usando tapatalk _


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (5 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Demográficamente hablando, no puedo ganar la final, y usted lo sabe. Por eso aprovecho este periodo.
> 
> (Los abrazos virtuales se los guarda hasta que sean canjeables por bitcoins, o algo)



Hombre, en la semifinal te has ventilado a kozak y en cuartos a alarife; no parece que se te dan mal los atiquenses.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 2827 (6 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ Que hacía usted por esos foros ? El forero mas carismático de burbuja info debe tener una conducta personal intachable. No creo que estemos preparados para un liderazgo de corte "borbónico" .


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Abr 2013)

alarife dijo:


> ¿ Que hacía usted por esos foros ? .



¡Luchar por el bien y la justicia!


----------



## Buster (16 Abr 2013)

Es un placer que el hilo haya sido "rehabierto". 

Ahora podré colgar joyas como:







---------- Post added 16-abr-2013 at 20:48 ----------

Y ahí va otra:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Abr 2013)

Por favor, ayuden todos lo antes posible a un humilde integrante de un colectivo por el que en este grupo sentimos gran estima: los _contrutores_:



> *Ayuda hantes del lunes 22/4/2013.*
> 
> Hola buenas noches como bien pone el titulo nesecito ayuda. expongo mi caso. tengo una empresa de contrucion que es sociedad civil a medias con mi hermano desde enero del 2012, en mayo de ese mismo año dimos entrada a dos nuevos socios ahora ya somos cuatro que cotisamos como autonomos, ya estando la cosa como esta que cadaber hay meno trabajo por empesamo a darce de alta a 2 y otros 2 se quedaban parados y al mes siguiente pues al rerves para repartinos el trabajo pues despues de varios meses hacin nos dice el de la gestoria que ya le an llamado la atencion a el en la seguridad social y que eso no puede seguir hacin y mi pregunta es que incombeniente es este y que ilegalidad estamos haciendo para que esto no puedad seguir de esta manera. mucha gracias de antemano.



Ayuda hantes del lunes 22/4/2013.


----------



## guillotinator (22 Abr 2013)

Yo creo que no debería preocuparse este hombre. Seguramente presentó algún escrito en seguridad social y no lo entienden, por eso les han llamado.


----------



## sebososabroso (22 Abr 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por favor, ayuden todos lo antes posible a un humilde integrante de un colectivo por el que en este grupo sentimos gran estima: los _contrutores_:
> 
> 
> 
> Ayuda hantes del lunes 22/4/2013.



Puede ser pariente de DVD1975?


----------



## Pio Pio (22 Abr 2013)

Yo puse un anuncio solicitando albañiles...en cuanto leía "tingo erramientas" adivinaba la nacionalidad del susodicho)


----------



## sebososabroso (22 Abr 2013)

Talivan, una vez me trajeron un CV brutal, eran diez lineas, y cada línea con diez faltas, era de un gitano, que como merito, buscaba trabajo y parecía espabilado, al menos redacto el CV, otros no se molestan, un día apareció un chaval pidiendo trabajo, le pedí de forma educada el CV, es me soltó el DNI y me dijo "apunta", fue escalofriante.

Ahora si que viene gente que al menos se han currado los CV, son gente que se esfuerza al máximo para buscar trabajo, y siempre me muestro muy educado.


----------



## hostage (27 Abr 2013)




----------



## Buster (28 Abr 2013)

Comunidad de "vorricos".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 May 2013)

Hay coches con nombres poco afortunados. El Mitsubishi Pajero es uno de ellos.

Claro que todo en un coche, incluyendo el nombre, es susceptible de mejora si se eligen bien las características opcionales. 


*MITSUBISHI PAJERO - 2. 7 TURBO INTERCULER*

_Cambio mitsubishi pajero por tractor agria, pascuali cuatro ruedas. tiene cierre centralizado, elevalunas electrico, aire acondicionado, itv valida hasta 30 marzo 2014, gancho remolque. Precio 1. 300€, abono diferencia por tractor. . Color Verde _








MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Mitsubishi Pajero 2.7 turbo interculer


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2013)

Por favor, hagan todos un esfuerzo para ayudar a esta pobre chica, que tiene un problema:



> Nombre del hilo: "¿cuanto hay que esperar para hacer el test de embarazo desde que se mantienen relaciones sexuales?"
> 
> Nombre del post:
> *Plis me hurge*
> ...


----------



## temis2011 (1 Jun 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Por favor, hagan todos un esfuerzo para ayudar a esta pobre chica, que tiene un problema:



Más que ayuda lo que necesita es una matrona ...el 7 de noviembreeee


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2013)

Hermosa y relajante ilustración de portada en la página web de una empresa de autobuses del Grupo Avanza:







http://www.almeraya.es/


----------



## IRONICOMAN (1 Jun 2013)

lo que mas me intriga es................

que hacia talivan para dar con eso???ienso:ienso:

tenemos que felicitarte??ienso:

nos vas a regalar puros y botellas de guisky!!??ienso::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Jun 2013)

Basta con buscar palabras clave y elegir el resultado más llamativo: 

Buscar "me hurge" en google.

Edito: por otra parte, después de años de colgar en este hilo anuncios de temática _sexuar_, es natural que en algún momento lleguen anuncios de temática maternal.


----------



## Buster (1 Jun 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hermosa y relajante ilustración de portada en la página web de una empresa de autobuses del Grupo Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que hizo el cartel: ¡menudo ineto!


----------



## fosforito (1 Jun 2013)

Buster dijo:


> El que hizo el cartel: ¡menudo ineto!



pues tiene travago,...


----------



## Buster (2 Jun 2013)

Acabo de descubrir que el Taliván sube video-tutoriales a youtube:

[YOUTUBE]Hbv_3zel2no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## favelados (2 Jun 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hermosa y relajante ilustración de portada en la página web de una empresa de autobuses del Grupo Avanza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Servicio *discre*to y exce*pcional*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Jun 2013)

La generación más preparada de la Historia:

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Chico para para tu mujer

Mensaje para parejas que benga de la feria si estais caliente y quereis un chico vien preparao llamar no vobro ni pago. Edad 38 años


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Jun 2013)

Ola ke ase?



> Xico ase todos los aregos de casa
> 
> Hola xico ago ereglos en casa desnudo tegustara llama un veso. Edad 36 años


----------



## IRONICOMAN (3 Jun 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ola ke ase?



prefiero no saber que estabas buscando..........:8:


----------



## non grato (3 Jun 2013)

IRONICOMAN dijo:


> prefiero no saber que estabas buscando..........:8:



Un manitas a domicilio...


----------



## Sealand (7 Jul 2013)

En este hilo de FC hay una colección de carteles de diverso tipo encontrados en portales españoles y que harían llorar al mismísimo Taliván:

Drama en los portales de España - ForoCoches

Edito, no me dejan colgar imágenes así que a modo de ejemplo algunas perlas que se pueden encontrar en el hilo: "castrofobia", "anceymen", "cempudo", "vuelban", "ariva"...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Jul 2013)




----------



## Buster (29 Jul 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Una errata no es un error ortográfico, ¿o sí?


----------



## favelados (29 Jul 2013)

Buster dijo:


> Una errata no es un error ortográfico, ¿o sí?



Diferencia mode Barrio Sésamo ON/

Si lo escribes tú o yo es un error ortográfico

Si lo escribe un becario, se le pasa por alto al redactor y lo publican en portada bajo responsabilidad del director es una errata


----------



## Carbonilla (29 Jul 2013)

Sealand dijo:


> En este hilo de FC hay una colección de carteles de diverso tipo encontrados en portales españoles y que harían llorar al mismísimo Taliván:
> 
> Drama en los portales de España - ForoCoches
> 
> Edito, no me dejan colgar imágenes así que a modo de ejemplo algunas perlas que se pueden encontrar en el hilo: "castrofobia", "anceymen", "cempudo", "vuelban", "ariva"...



Podrían al menos citar la fuente...

http://dramaenelportal.tumblr.com/


----------



## Topo estepario (29 Jul 2013)

favelados dijo:


> Diferencia mode Barrio Sésamo ON/
> 
> Si lo escribes tú o yo es un error ortográfico
> 
> Si lo escribe un becario, se le pasa por alto al redactor y lo publican en portada bajo responsabilidad del director es una errata



Y eres el hazmerreir de la redaccion hasta que la cague el siguiente.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (1 Sep 2013)

Valverde: "Me voy con mala sensación, estoy decepcionado"

Una pequeña muestra:

ander herrera fuera porque jugar con toros jhugadors no oferta del manchester porque si lo hubiese tenido no lo hubiese vestido
no tengo pensado ghbalr con él para ocnvencerle d enad,a cosas claras, entiendo no ocurri nada, entiendo que ander va a sgeuir con nosotros, no me preoucuop nada más
sería más complciaod explicar porque se va a ir que no proque no va air. lo raro es que haya un cñub 36 millones por un jugador, quizás aquií mas´acostmubraods en bilabo no
ha sido nuestra puetsa en escena ha sido bstante tibia por devirlo alguan manera. lo henos hablado descanso y ahroa final, madri dno intensidad al principio, hemos tenido opciones de llegar a porte´ria rival y llegabamos sin vericalidad, m´s opcoioens de lo que hemos hecho, no hemos entrado buen de manera incimpresiblemente, decepcioandos por primer tiempo, al final más


----------



## Buster (26 Sep 2013)

No es una falta ortográfica, pero da asco igual.

Interstitial - Noticia



> Los padres de Rosario Porto *fallecieron con un año de diferencia*. El *11 de diciembre de 2011* murió María del Socorro Ortega Romero, que había sido profesora titular de Historia del Arte en la Universidad de Santiago. El *26 de julio* del año siguiente feneció su marido, el abogado Francisco Porto Mella, a los 88 años.



Vale que los periodistas sean de letras, pero esto es denigrante.


----------



## Buster (6 Oct 2013)




----------



## Buster (9 Oct 2013)




----------



## Buster (31 Oct 2013)

Interstitial - elmundo.es



> A pesar de que el destino de la empresa está escrito, salvo sorpresa mayúscula, los empleados se aferran a un milagro de última hora para encontrar una solución. Y a este respecto han reclamado ayuda tanto al Gobierno vasco como a la cooperativa vasca. "No sé quién nos tiene ayudar, pero que alguien nos ayude, por favor", a afirmado una trabajadora de Fagor.



¡Sal de ese cuerpo, aceitunator!


----------



## Claudia Sifilis (31 Oct 2013)

mis hogooooooooooooooos


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (4 Nov 2013)




----------



## angek (4 Nov 2013)

Claudia Sifilis dijo:


> mis hogooooooooooooooos



Martita es todo un clásico del trolleo a tweetescala.


----------



## 시켈 ! (13 Dic 2013)

RUEGO ACUDAN A VOTAR A ESTE HILO:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/487781-detras-de-ti-o-detras.html


----------



## Buster (4 Feb 2014)

Hago captura de pantalla que luego estas cosas se pierden...

La Coz de Galicia:







"Agrede a su hijo por impedirle que conduciese borracho en Vigo".

Yo al que agrediría sería al redactor.


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Mar 2014)

Denuncio a vBulletin. Y a calopez como responsable subsidiario.

Por esto que apareció en el buscador:

Los siguientes errores ocurrieron con tu búsqueda:
Por favor especifica algunas palabras válidas o nombres de usuarios válidos.
No *hubieron* resultados para esas que especificaste.​
:8:


----------



## Probresilloshaval (24 Mar 2014)

"LOKE NO KIERES. BOY Y TELO RETIRO GRATIS
Kieres desacete de los trasto viejos boy a domicili y telos retiro gratis y a cambio telo limpio gratis. nasves, casas, trasteros me lo yebo todo. anuncio serio"


Anuncio serio, me lo yebo todo... ::


----------



## NOMETOQUESLASNARICES (25 Mar 2014)

*y cómo no:*



Spoiler



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: Rahola Colau :










.


----------



## y punto pelota (25 Mar 2014)

NOMETOQUESLASNARICES dijo:


>


----------



## NOMETOQUESLASNARICES (25 Mar 2014)

y punto pelota dijo:


>



Le ha faltado: "Si eres de la guardia siví no yames por que no boy a salí" ::


----------



## y punto pelota (25 Mar 2014)

NOMETOQUESLASNARICES dijo:


> Le ha faltado: "Si eres de la guardia siví no yames por que no boy a salí" ::



Pues creo que llamaron y salió. :XX:


----------



## 시켈 ! (26 Mar 2014)

Probresilloshaval dijo:


> "LOKE NO KIERES. BOY Y TELO RETIRO GRATIS
> Kieres desacete de los trasto viejos boy a domicili y telos retiro gratis y a cambio telo limpio gratis. nasves, casas, trasteros me lo yebo todo. anuncio serio"
> 
> 
> Anuncio serio, me lo yebo todo... ::



Jaaai ...¡cómo me suena esa forma de hescriví!:XX:

Aunque dicho sea de paso... muchos niñatos de la LOGSE se van pareciendo a estos incurtos, y eso es más preocupante.:ouch:


----------



## KawDjer (26 Mar 2014)

La centralita de incendios de mi curro. Da mucha tranquilidad, tanta como al ver las llaves de las cortinillas cerradas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Mar 2014)

El PaleoFreak es un veterano blog de Paleontología. En la última entrada, su autor selecciona de entre las estadísticas de sus visitas algunas de las búsquedas en Google que han encaminado a los lectores hacia dicha bitácora. 

Hay verdaderos ejemplos de incultura y como desde hace ya años a los comentarios particularmente _hoygan_ en el Paleofreak se los llama "comentáridos", a estas búsquedas el autor ha dado en llamarlas "gúglidos".

Unos cuantos ejemplos de "gúglidos":








"un juegos kes de un mono y los omres leasen bromas"

"hairy pantoja peluda gallery"

"los henisma de los cerebros"

"un texto de divulgacion cientifica con el titulo el lead la introduccion cuerpo y cierre"

"omosapies"

"videos de mujeres chafando vertebrados"

"DEMONIOS QUE DESTRUYEN NOVIAZGO"

"los chimpances si entiendo?"

"cuanto pesa un belosirracto"

"www.ber dinosaurios grandes"

"me podria dar ejemplos sobre autobiografia personal con algunos elementos"

"pacopra perro cualto puedevale"

"nadadores con el culo peludo"

"PORQUE EL MONO SO SIGUIO EVOVLUCIONANDO?"

"cuanto espermatozoide tiene un tomate"

"Q MITO LA NASA A ESCLARECIDO Q LA RELIGION LOS PINTACE CON PALABRAS"

"quienes somos nosotros"

"¿porque no puede haber vida en el agua?"

"laballene ante decrito"

"el bebe que nacio com cabesa de mono y el cuerpo de cerpiente imagen"

"juegos de clut de lulucha jurasica"

"de que mono proceden los europeos"

"Meteoro Que Callo"

"EL HOMO ERECTUS CUALES ERAN SUS ERAMIENTAS"

"ver fotos de ninosaurio y con laurtura cuanto pesa cuanto mide"

"se mete de vivora por el culo"

"dragon onsidenteal en xxx"

"bestigasion de dinosaurio"

"dinosaurio kronosaurus de que se alimenta donde vive como se desplaza y que come"

"el gorrion de los dinosaurios nos despertarian cual es el nucleo"

"materialbiblicoparaninos"

"temas mudo contemental"

"no se si esta teoría fue aceptada, pero entonces con esto quiere decir que crees que existe parentesco entre primates y humanos??"

"como se fue reproduciendose el mamut"

"arte de asesiglos y a que se refiere"

"las polillas blancas y negras que cosa hacen"

"mejorate pronto pene"

"inceptos crustacio"

"docrina erroneas el hombre povirne del mono"

"gigantoraptor para ventanales"

"Berdinosaurios"

"organizacion molecular del oso polar"

"sexos de loca de mugern"

"como han sobrevivido las serpientes sin extremidades"

"escribo 5 ideas de los mamuts"

"tasa de reproduccion del andrewsarchus"

"los humanos venimos de los monos o de los resptiles"

"quiero saber de que se alimentaban los tericolas en el tiempo de los dinosaurioos"

"lo siento mis amores me ajuiciaron" 

El PaleoFreak - Gúglidos


----------



## Segismunda (30 Mar 2014)

Joder, para que luego digan de que Rahola Trollau escrivía malamente.

*Astenercen.*

Me recuerda un poco al "esto eh ACINS".


----------



## Octubre (episodio V) (30 Mar 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El PaleoFreak es un veterano blog de Paleontología. En la última entrada, su autor selecciona de entre las estadísticas de sus visitas algunas de las búsquedas en Google que han encaminado a los lectores hacia dicha bitácora.
> 
> Hay verdaderos ejemplos de incultura y como desde hace ya años a los comentarios particularmente _hoygan_ en el Paleofreak se los llama "comentáridos", a estas búsquedas el autor ha dado en llamarlas "gúglidos".
> 
> ...



Me duele el costado de tanto reir, he empezado a lo tonto a lo tonto y de ahí a la carcajada.

Muchísimas palabras sólo he podido reconocerlas pronunciándolas en voz alta.

¿"los henisma de los cerebros"? ¿Henisma? :XX:
¿Omosapies? :XX:
¿cuanto pesa un belosirracto? 

PEro esto... esto... de verdad que si no lo pronuncio en voz alta no sé qué cojones quiere decir

"PACOPRA PERRO CUALTO PUEDEVALE" :::: :XX::XX::XX:


Que no se pierda el post, que esto lo tengo que leer yo más veces


----------



## temis2011 (30 Mar 2014)

Octubre (episodio V) dijo:


> Me duele el costado de tanto reir, he empezado a lo tonto a lo tonto y de ahí a la carcajada.
> 
> Muchísimas palabras sólo he podido reconocerlas pronunciándolas en voz alta.
> 
> ...



Pero esto es cachondeo no me joas, quién va buscando un perro en un blog sobre la evolución ::


----------



## Buster (30 Mar 2014)

No cuesta mucho imaginar que algunas, sino muchas, de esas búsquedas serán de niños.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Mar 2014)

Buster dijo:


> No cuesta mucho imaginar que algunas, *si no* muchas, de esas búsquedas serán de niños.



O de ninosaurios... 

---------- Post added 30-mar-2014 at 14:02 ----------




temis2011 dijo:


> Pero esto es cachondeo no me joas, quién va buscando un perro en un blog sobre la evolución ::



No, tú metes esa cadena de búsqueda en Google y, por coincidencias en el texto, Google te lleva allí. Tal vez algún post de ese blog contenga la palabra "copra" (la parte carnosa del coco), o algo así. Como en un post de hace unos años de este mismo hilo, en el que yo, buscando información sobre sierras de calar, encontré una consulta en todoexpertos sobre un muchacho que se había hecho una circuncisión accidental con el "sierre" de la cremallera.



Spoiler



ayuda me corte el prepucio

estaba con mi novia teniendo relaciones pero como estabamos en un lugar donde ay gente nadamas se bajo el cierre del pantalon y yo saque mi pene ella no se quito todo el pantalon pero al momento de meterle el pene me calo con su sierre del pantalon despues seguimos asta que me vine me quite y vi que no paraba de sangrar me habia cortado el prepucio con el sierre del pantalon que devo aser que me puedo poner para que se me quite o es muy grave la verdad nunka me habia pasado esto no me paraba de sangrar porfavor contestame ayudame



Por cierto que a un chico que sufra un accidente así se le le puede enviar al hospital una tarjetita que diga:

"Mejorate pronto pene".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2014)

ALQUILO AVITACION PARA CHICAS Y TRANS

alkilo avitaciones por hora 20 eurs por dia 40 eurs por mes 330 eurs semanal 120 eurs agua luz vutano internet fibra octica ONO incluido esta en camino ronda y recogida esta bien ubicado esta aislado de bancos la caixa santander BBVA bankinter Bankia caja granada UNICAJA Y muchas otras mas es mejor verla en persona. Edad 27 años 

Ref:124226388
Parejas liberales en Sentro (GRANADA) 

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Alquilo avitacion para chicas y trans

(No existe ninguna localidad en Granada llamada "Sentro", así que supongo que por Sentro se refiere a la parte principal del casco urbano)


----------



## allan smithee (8 Abr 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ALQUILO AVITACION PARA CHICAS Y TRANS
> 
> alkilo avitaciones por hora 20 eurs por dia 40 eurs por mes 330 eurs semanal 120 eurs agua luz vutano internet fibra octica ONO incluido esta en camino ronda y recogida esta bien ubicado esta aislado de bancos la caixa santander BBVA bankinter Bankia caja granada UNICAJA Y muchas otras mas es mejor verla en persona. Edad 27 años
> 
> ...



¿Y Dodoria qué opina de todo esto? :XX:


----------



## non grato (8 Abr 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ALQUILO AVITACION PARA CHICAS Y TRANS
> 
> alkilo avitaciones por hora 20 eurs por dia 40 eurs por mes 330 eurs semanal 120 eurs agua luz vutano internet fibra octica ONO incluido esta en camino ronda y recogida esta bien ubicado esta aislado de bancos la caixa santander BBVA bankinter Bankia caja granada UNICAJA Y muchas otras mas es mejor verla en persona. Edad 27 años
> 
> ...



1.- Me parece chirriante que conviva una fuente de energía tan atávica como el vutano con una tecnología emergente tan revolucionaria como la fibra octica.
2.- Hay que tirar del hilo. Eso de que expresamente acepte a shemales como inquilinos hace sospechar que el anunciante es forero.::


----------



## allan smithee (8 Abr 2014)

Yo también creo que es un señuelo para nuestro shemale-lover favorito.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Abr 2014)

Pues claro que es forero. Miren que pone como aliciente que el piso está "aislado de bancos".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Abr 2014)

Finísima redacción del profesional (o becario) del diario ABC en esta noticia sobre la única imagen diabólica que sale a procesión en la Semana Santa de España.







Gracias a ella, sabemos que esta talla en madera tiene los cuernos como los hombres y los pechos, como las mujeres de Orihuela (que, por lo visto, debe de ser una tierra rica en pimientos)

Fuente, el forero Max Kraven.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/524343-escriben-periodistas.html#post11380876


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Abr 2014)

Esto es lo que pasa cuando un periódico va sustituyendo a sus profesionales por _exclavos_:







Portada de El País 27 de abril de 2014: 12 años de "exclavitud".


----------



## sissano (27 Abr 2014)

Tali, otórgueles el beneficio de la duda. Seguro que ha sido un error mecanográfico, que la "s" y la "x" están juntas


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Abr 2014)

Eso me lo creeré cuando lea, al menos una vez, el nombre de ese periódico escrito como "El Paíx".


----------



## eTendero (28 Abr 2014)

Dios, me duele de tanto reír. Lo del belosirrapto no tiene precio.

A partir de ahora dejaré de dar importancia a cosas como "haber si bienes".

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 22:21 ----------

"cuanto espermatozoide tiene un tomate"

No puedo maaás )


----------



## Estocástico Gutiérrez (29 Abr 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Eso me lo creeré cuando lea, al menos una vez, el nombre de ese periódico escrito como "El Paíx".



Ese ya existió. Era el diario de las Galias.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 May 2014)

Esta vez le toca al diario "El Mundo":








Los clicks cumplen 40 | Alicante | EL MUNDO







Predije. *Predije.*


----------



## Buster (10 Jun 2014)

Déjenme sus 10.


----------



## Rizzo (10 Jun 2014)

Buster dijo:


> Déjenme sus 10.



_Hay_ van.

+10


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

Madre mía qué de barbaridades.
De todas formas hay una cosa que a mí me escama tremendamente, y son los putos anglicismos innecesarios que no hacemos más que utilizar, desplazando palabras nuestras que van cayendo en el olvido...y todo por parecer más modernos utilizando palabras extranjeras...qué cosa más hortera.
No hay día que no oiga anglicismo absurdo nuevo.
Y otra cosa que me repatea es que se pongan los símbolos de exclamación e interrogación sólo al final de la frase cuando en español van al principio "¿¡" y al final "?!"
Y joder, el no poner tildes y abusar de las comas.
Pero lo de los anglicismos absurdos, (el 99%), lo que más grave veo. Es que si seguimos así, ¿qué va a ser lo siguiente?¿Decir me gusta la beach y tomar el sun? Coño ya.


----------



## Rizzo (10 Jun 2014)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Madre mía qué de barbaridades.
> De todas formas hay una cosa que a mí me escama tremendamente, y son los putos anglicismos innecesarios que no hacemos más que utilizar, desplazando palabras nuestras que van cayendo en el olvido...y todo por parecer más modernos utilizando palabras extranjeras...qué cosa más hortera.
> No hay día que no oiga anglicismo absurdo nuevo.
> Y otra cosa que me repatea es que se pongan los símbolos de exclamación e interrogación sólo al final de la frase cuando en español van al principio "¿¡" y al final "?!"
> ...



Subscribo punto por punto.




PD:¿De lemon o de orange? (la fanta).


----------



## vk90 (10 Jun 2014)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Madre mía qué de barbaridades.
> De todas formas hay una cosa que a mí me escama tremendamente, y son los putos anglicismos innecesarios que no hacemos más que utilizar, desplazando palabras nuestras que van cayendo en el olvido...y todo por parecer más modernos utilizando palabras extranjeras...qué cosa más hortera.
> No hay día que no oiga anglicismo absurdo nuevo.
> Y otra cosa que me repatea es que se pongan los símbolos de exclamación e interrogación sólo al final de la frase cuando en español van al principio "¿¡" y al final "?!"
> ...



Ahí, Ahí.

Muy bien dicho, sister.

Ya tu sabes.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Subscribo punto por punto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la prefiero de lemon, es más cool...jajajaja.
Por cierto ya va haciendo hot eh...
::
(acabaremos hablando así, tristemente).


----------



## vk90 (10 Jun 2014)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Yo la prefiero de lemon, es más cool...jajajaja.
> Por cierto ya va haciendo hot eh...
> ::
> (acabaremos hablando así, tristemente).



A mí me toca los huevos esta nueva moda de que haya que saber bien inglés.

Que cuando un político español (incluso la repulsiva Ana Botella) hablan inglés cutre, Twitter reviente de vergüenza ajena.

Nada me parece más paletaco y acomplejado que sentir vergüenza por hablar mal inglés. Y ni siquiera hablarlo mal, ya se enferman por el acento español.

Los idiomas se hablan para comunicarse, y basta con eso. Los acentos no deben acomplejar a nadie, y además forman parte de la gracia de aceptar y usar el inglés como idioma mundial. Cada uno lo habla con su acento y no pasa nada, le da su gracia. Las nenas y maricas que se esfuerzan por poner acentos nativos (¿nativos de dónde, de Australia, Escocia o Tejas?) son tolais perdidos.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

vk90 dijo:


> A mí me toca los huevos esta nueva moda de que haya que saber bien inglés.
> 
> Que cuando un político español (incluso la repulsiva Ana Botella) hablan inglés cutre, Twitter reviente de vergüenza ajena.
> 
> ...



Pues sí...efectivamente, el acento es algo muy complicado. 
De hecho pienso que la Botella tendría que haber hablado en español, precioso idioma y rico donde los haya, y segunda lengua más importante en todo el mundo. Lula da Silva habló en portugués en le ceremonia en la que dieron a Rio los juegos, si no recuerdo mal, y punto. Al que no entienda para eso tienen los pinganillos con los traductores.
Bajo mi punto de vista nuestro idioma es el patrimonio más valioso que tenemos y nos lo estamos cargando por gilipollas, por poco amor propio, como siempre.
Meter anglicismos no es moderno, es un desprecio brutal hacia nuestra lengua y un desconocimiento profundo del idioma del que se pretende fardar.
Pero bueno es algo común al francés (que digan weekend a mí me mata), el italiano (cosa mala, leed por encima cualquier diario italiano), alemán, portugués, holandés...
Lamentable lo que el periodismo puede llegar a hacer y cómo la gente utiliza estos términos indiscriminadamente.


----------



## vk90 (10 Jun 2014)

A mí me cabrea un montón esto. Ver que en Eurovisión ya todos cantan en inglés...

¿Pero es que nadie tiene dignidad?

El inglés es necesario para quien tenga que usarlo por su trabajo y punto. Que esta generación de aburguesados hijos del tan criticado R-78 que ha dado estudios universitarios, vacaciones Erasmus y viajecitos por el mundo a todo hijo de vecino ahora considere que hablar mal inglés es cutre y se avergüencen... 

Hay países africanos donde todos saben inglés y son pobres como ratas. No es ningún indicador de desarrollo. Es conveniente, sí, sin duda, sobre todo para las relaciones comerciales o para elevar el nivel cultural a través de internet, pero llevarlo al punto pijo de criticar a (la repulsiva) Ana Botella o a Nadal por hablarlo con acento español...

Europa está perdiendo su identidad a pasos agigantados. La invasión inmigrante, la multiculti, el inglés para todo, internet extendiendo expresiones inglesas...

Hay que esforzarse por mantener la identidad y el orgullo nacional separados de la practicidad. Eurovisión no es tan importante como para cantar en inglés por ganar. Si tu idioma es feo, te jodes, pero cantas en tu idioma.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

Pues aquí en burbuja tenemos para dar y tomar...¿¿qué es eso de "banear"? "Ban" es prohibir, suspender, poner fuera de la ley... en inglés. ¿No se podría decir que pepito ha sido expulsado del foro? Es que además traduciendo estamos diciendo que "el forero x ha sido prohibido del foro". No tiene sentido.
Otro, coach, su puta madre...asesor, preparador, consejero, terapeuta... 
Spot...no, es anuncio.
Selfie...foto, autofoto.
Link...enlace
Crowfunding...financiación colectiva o micromecenazgo.
Print: estampado.
Gloss: brillo
Blush: colorete
On line: en línea
Snacks: variantes, aperitivos.
Look: imagen, aspecto.
Pack: paquete
Set: conjunto
Y así, no acabaría.


----------



## sissano (10 Jun 2014)

¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?


----------



## Rubencillo (10 Jun 2014)

sissano dijo:


> ¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?



Chorizo ::


----------



## iconoclasta (10 Jun 2014)

_¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?
_

Está repleto de ellos. Empezando por los americanismos, que los pillaron del español, hasta cosas más actuales. Cito de memoria:

Armada
Armadillo
Flotilla
Guerrilla
Buena parte de su toponimia
Macho
Mosquito
Dollar (sí, la moneda oficial americana son los Spanish Dollars)
Nigger (del español, negro)
Silo (del español, que a su vez viene del vasco _zulo_)
Liberal

Muchos más, pero estos son los que se me ocurren ahora


----------



## vk90 (10 Jun 2014)

iconoclasta dijo:


> _¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?
> _
> 
> Está repleto de ellos. Empezando por los americanismos, que los pillaron del español, hasta cosas más actuales. Cito de memoria:
> ...



Amigo, nada o cojones están muy introducidos en el inglés moderno.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

sissano dijo:


> ¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?



Ni la mitad de la mitad de los que usamos aquí,ni punto de comparación. Además que da igual, los anglicismos innecesarios hacen un daño terrible a nuestra lengua, si tenemos equivalentes en español no tiene sentido.
Antes no he dicho otro anglicismo espantoso, backstage,bastidores o entre bambalinas de toda la vida, pero la ridiculez extrema es decir "front row" en vez de "primera fila"...mucha gente leerá eso y no sabrá ni lo que significa... Qué absurdo ¿no? Pudiendo decirlo en español y entendernos todos... Usando estas palabras jodemos nuestro idioma y dificultamos la comunicación. 

Enviado desde mi C1505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Scire (10 Jun 2014)

vk90 dijo:


> Amigo, nada o cojones están muy introducidos en el inglés moderno.



"No problemo, amigo" también está en todas las lenguas anglosajonas.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Jun 2014)

Scire dijo:


> "No problemo, amigo" también está en todas las lenguas anglosajonas.



Hasta la vista...también lo usan. Hispanismos tengo yo un listado pero no son palabras muy frecuentes,aunque por ejemplo tomato,tobacco,cigarette,guitar...son hispanismos adaptados al inglés y se usan bastante.

Enviado desde mi C1505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wodans (10 Jun 2014)

iconoclasta dijo:


> _¿Alguien que hable inglés sabe qué "españolismos" existen en la lengua inglesa?
> _
> 
> Está repleto de ellos. Empezando por los americanismos, que los pillaron del español, hasta cosas más actuales. Cito de memoria:
> ...



También usan "negro", que se considera más ofensivo que nigger.


----------



## angek (11 Jun 2014)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Ni la mitad de la mitad de los que usamos aquí,ni punto de comparación. Además que da igual, los anglicismos innecesarios hacen un daño terrible a nuestra lengua, si tenemos equivalentes en español no tiene sentido.
> Antes no he dicho otro anglicismo espantoso, backstage,bastidores o entre bambalinas de toda la vida, pero la ridiculez extrema es decir "front row" en vez de "primera fila"...mucha gente leerá eso y no sabrá ni lo que significa... Qué absurdo ¿no? Pudiendo decirlo en español y entendernos todos... Usando estas palabras jodemos nuestro idioma y dificultamos la comunicación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi C1505 mediante Tapatalk



Especialmente doloroso es encontrarme a mi vecinillo puberto yendo detrás mío increpando: "Gimmifai, gimmifai". 

Esperpéntico es cuando su amiguito algo más mayor aclara: "Quiere decir Dame Fe, hermano".

Herodes, etc.....


----------



## Alvin Red (11 Jun 2014)

Españolismos en ingles los hay.

Los más famosos:

machismo 
siesta

American Heritage Dictionary:
si·es·ta
(sē-ĕs'tə)
n.
A rest or nap after the midday meal.
[Spanish, from Latin sexta (hōra), sixth (hour), midday, feminine of sextus, sixth. See sext.]


American Heritage Dictionary:
ma·chis·mo
(mä-chēz'mō)
n.
A strong or exaggerated sense of masculinity stressing attributes such as physical courage, virility, domination of women, and aggressiveness.
An exaggerated sense of strength or toughness: "People prefer raw-milk cheese for its subtlety and depth of flavor, not out of some kind of foodie machismo" (Corby Kummer).
[Spanish, from macho, male. See macho.]


Pero hay mucha más, aqui hay una lista:
List of English words of Spanish origin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rizzo (11 Jun 2014)

Este hilo se está volviendo muy mainstream, totalmente a favor del stablishment.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (11 Jun 2014)

Rizzo dijo:


> Este hilo se está volviendo muy mainstream, totalmente a favor del stablishment.



Totalmente agree...::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (15 Jun 2014)

Desmotivacional:







Vía el forero Howard Wolowitz: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ontener-revolucion-de-betas.html#post11829843


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (13 Jul 2014)

Ejido Televisión echará el cierre 20 años después - El Ejido Noticias


----------



## Mitsou (13 Jul 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ejido Televisión echará el cierre 20 años después - El Ejido Noticias



Viendo lo que se ve en Pamplona estos días no se si la consideraría un error...


----------



## cojonudo (13 Jul 2014)

Fuente

Todo el mérito de Valentinoys


----------



## Satori (14 Jul 2014)

La ortografía en los mercadillos:


----------



## 시켈 ! (16 Jul 2014)

Enlace
mi seguro me dice que no me corresponde nada *e tenio *un accidente con una mula arando,*an* usado *anastesia* local y me *an dao* mas de 31 puntos y grapas mas heridas superficiales mas otra con *anastesia* igual en el codo.yo *k*reo k si me *k*orresponde​
Hasta me pregunto si no será un trolleo. 
Saber usar un ordenador y escribir como los abuelos aquellos que nunca fueron a la escuela + con las k de los adolescentes... es surrealista.:XX:


Edito: En cuanto a su pregunta ¿se refiere al seguro de "vehículos de 4 patas"?:XX: La ITV ¿la debe pasar la mula o el arado?ienso:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Jul 2014)

«Padre de familia» y «American dad», las series más irrelevantes, en la noche de Neox


----------



## Bartleby (28 Jul 2014)

A petición del Taliván autor de este hilo.







http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...kamos-presenzia-del-talivan-hortografico.html


----------



## Multinicknispel (29 Jul 2014)

Este proyecto está FOMARE

Supongo que la guente que viese "Salvar al soldado Ryan" podrá recordar la convesación que tienen los protagonistas de la película cuando comienzan la misión costistente en encontrar al soldado Ryan para llevarlo de vuelta a casa, si aquella conversación en la que insisten que esa misión esta "fomare", que viene a significar que esta gafada, pues yo definitivamente creo que este proyecto también lo esta, pero al igual que Tom Hanks y compañía me toca tragar saliva y tirar para adelante, eso si yo piensno sobrevivir eh que conste.


Saludos.




el 04 septiembre 2008

Este proyecto está FOMARE - turistacasual - Fotolog


----------



## allan smithee (30 Jul 2014)

De La Vanguardia:

"El proceso político catalán no afecta en absoluto a la economía del país. Catalunya es la comunidad que más crece, con más inversión extrangera, más importaciones, más exportaciones, mejor investigación, más puestos de trabajo creados" enumera el president Mas

*15:57 Artur Mas: "Me imagino que el señor Rajoy no va a canviar de opinión, pero el clima de diálogo tiene que seguir existiendo para ir avanzando de forma civilizada aunque no estemos de acuerdo"*

*Ambiente de escepticismo en el centro cultural Blanquerna, lugar que acojerá las primeras reacciones de Artur Mas, uno de los protagonistas de la jornada. Previsiblemente, Mariano Rajoy se dirigirá a los periodistas mediante un comunicado de prensa. *

Reunión Rajoy - Mas, en directo


Bravo :Aplauso:


----------



## Buster (16 Ago 2014)




----------



## Papa_Frita (16 Ago 2014)

Buster dijo:


>



Insuperable.


----------



## devest (17 Ago 2014)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> «Padre de familia» y «American dad», las series más irrelevantes, en la noche de Neox



Esta errata no la pillaba. Me decía: "pero si la palabra está bien escrita". Y al rato he caído en que el periolisto probablemente quiso escribir irreverente.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2014)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Insuperable.



Es difícil destacar alguna, pero yo me quedo con la de "obténganse" en vez de "absténganse".  







Curiosamente, este hilo comenzó con la palabra "astenercen", hace ya años.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Ago 2014)

Este anuncio me ha dolido especialmente. En mis tiempos, por lo menos, los adolescentes con gafotas y cara de tonto sabíamos leer y escribir. ::



> Soi bisecsual solo guasa mucha disqrecion yo gordito parapervensiones mi número es 633******. Edad 19 años




MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Hola me follo atu mujer a pelo


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (22 Ago 2014)




----------



## angek (22 Ago 2014)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


>



El uso de la palabra "envisten" debería invalidar el original contenido de la misma.


----------



## Wildfred (5 Sep 2014)

No lo puedo demostrar pero me acaba de llegar este correo escrito por una elemanta:

Tal cual lo copio:

BUENOS DIAS TE MANDO LOS ALBARANES POR CORREO PARA QUE LOS TENGAS LLA TE LLEBO LOS ORIGINALES CUANDO ME POSE ALLI OTRO DIA.

Tenía que dejarlo aquí para compartir esta perla de la incultura. Vale, no habrá ido al colegio,¡ pero leñe, lee un poco hija mía y aprende a escribir en tu propio idioma!


----------



## Buster (12 Oct 2014)




----------



## Colapso-De-Civilización (12 Oct 2014)

Son ortografías sanas.


----------



## Europobre (12 Oct 2014)

Buster dijo:


>



Bibiana Aído, antigua ministra de Igualdad, creó escuela.

Miembros y miembras | Bibiana Aído, Mª de igualdad - YouTube


----------



## Buster (19 Oct 2014)




----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (19 Oct 2014)

Wilfred dijo:


> No lo puedo demostrar pero me acaba de llegar este correo escrito por una elemanta:
> 
> Tal cual lo copio:
> 
> ...



Este tipo de cosas hoy día no tienen excusa salvo que lo haya escrito alguien muy mayor que no haya ido casi ni a la escuela.


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (22 Oct 2014)




----------



## Bartleby (25 Oct 2014)




----------



## Bartleby (28 Oct 2014)




----------



## 시켈 ! (28 Oct 2014)

Hyeronimus dijo:


>



Bueno, la RAE ha admitido "tuiter".


----------



## Buster (29 Oct 2014)

La R.A.E. debería haber incluido hace ya mucho tiempo la acepción "jeep" igual que incluyó "aspirina".


----------



## Burbunvencido (4 Nov 2014)

Ante la proximidad del quinto aniversario de este mítico post, me pregunto: ¿qué habrá sido de la entrañable pareja protagonista?

Ahí lo dejo, le dáis unas vueltas al _conceto_ y me _dicís_


----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Nov 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/FundacionSecretariadoGitano?sk=reviews

Aquí en *vera* estamos montado un partido político donde 80/son gitanos para la municipales del2015. Nos gustaría contar con *buestro a pollo* gracias.​


Estáis *aciendo* un trabajo *escecional* y necesario en esta sociedad ánimo *segir* así​


----------



## vidarr (20 Nov 2014)

siken dijo:


> https://www.facebook.com/FundacionSecretariadoGitano?sk=reviews
> 
> Aquí en *vera* estamos montado un partido político donde 80/son gitanos para la municipales del2015. Nos gustaría contar con *buestro a pollo* gracias.​
> 
> ...



Bueno, al menos estos, a diferencia de PPSOE, avisan con antelación de que se van a quedar con vuestros pollos si ganan.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (26 Nov 2014)

Hoy estuve comiendo en un restaurante peruano y me quedé con las ganas de probar los servicios de la tal Katherine.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Dic 2014)

La crítica cinematográfica, esa parcela de erudición.







Series y pelis en streaming y descarga directa - pordede.com


----------



## 시켈 ! (17 Ene 2015)

Gitanos hacen otra campaña y petición de firmas para exi*j*ir a la RAE que cambie el significado de "gitano"
Para mirar tanto el diccionario qué poco les cunde.

https://oiga.me/campaigns/exijimos-...la-acepcion-de-trapacero-en-la-palabra-gitano

¡Pos llo exhigo a la RAE que cambie el significado de la palabra "pallo", omvre lla!:XX:

(Es una falta muy común , pero que sea precisamente en la página para "exigir" a la RAE ...tiene guasa:XX

---------- Post added 17-ene-2015 at 05:20 ----------

Bueno, las páginas de gitanos dan para un hilo entero.:ouch::ouch:

Esto ya ni son faltas de ortografía, esto es...

¡indescriptible!
Enlace

*"Palla te niske ser en"​*
Juro que ni esforzándome para hacer una broma habría podido escribirlo así.:XX:

¡Y pensar que estos han ido a la escuela!:ouch:


----------



## Buster (17 Ene 2015)




----------



## 시켈 ! (18 Ene 2015)

Joder, las páginas estas son una mina.
Resalto solo lo más llamativo(acentos no), para no remarcar todas las palabras.


Spoiler





```
https://www.facebook.com/293492244137017/photos/a.293522877467287.1073741828.293492244137017/444089615743945/?type=1&comment_id=445420392277534&offset=0&total_comments=7
```
Hola megustaria esta para *a pollar*,pero esto*i* lejo y no puedo,pero contais contodo mi *apollo*​


```
https://www.facebook.com/socorro.pantojavargas.3/posts/219700988232348?pnref=story
```
por fin tengo de nuebo interne, baya puta mierda de racha, er biejo me denunsia por 4 mierda *julla* que me llebe, la funeraria sentera y me hechan y ensima mi mare dando porculo, meno mal que se la llebao mirmana unos diita, abe si me visitai mucho ombre gueno!​:8:
:
¿Y qué significa "julla"?ienso:


----------



## Stormtrooper (18 Ene 2015)

Esto será ya un higlo misgtico de ezoz berdaz? .


----------



## Venator (21 Ene 2015)

Mirando anuncios de pisos me encuentro este chollo, en zona multicultural:



"Se vende piso con axensor , totalmente de lujo tiene 3 avitaciones, salon 22 metros, cocina 15 metros, todo un lujo, tiene aire acondicionado, suelo de bres, ventanas de crimali, pueras de roble macizas, gas ciudad, valcon dando a la calle, el piso es exterior, todo da a la calle, cocina totalmente amueblada, la dejo tal como esta, cose de la cocina 10. 000 euros, lo dejo tal y como lo ven con pantallas de television, todo amueblado, coste de todo el movilario 20. 000 euros, antes valia 200. 000 euros, un saludo. 2ª Planta. CE: G"


----------



## Buster (13 Feb 2015)

[youtube]Gxew9sUXVTk[/youtube]


----------



## Buster (16 Feb 2015)




----------



## Bartleby (30 Mar 2015)




----------



## sissano (31 Mar 2015)

Hyeronimus dijo:


>



Pues esa falta ortográfica debería considerarse no una falta leve, sino una falta grave


----------



## Buster (31 Mar 2015)

Yo sólo veo una ruvia.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 Abr 2015)

¿Reconocen el cuerpo celeste que aparece en la foto? El becario del ABC no.







Marte pudo tener olas gigantes de lento desplazamiento - ABC.es


----------



## JMK (7 Abr 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Reconocen el cuerpo celeste que aparece en la foto? El becario del ABC no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ha sacado de esta página.

Ruta a Marte | Toni Carpio

::::


----------



## hydra69 (7 Abr 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Reconocen el cuerpo celeste que aparece en la foto? El becario del ABC no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No es la Luna?,no estoy muy puesto en estos tema,pero se da un aire...:


----------



## JMK (7 Abr 2015)

hydra69 dijo:


> No es la Luna?,no estoy muy puesto en estos tema,pero se da un aire...:



Sip.

Pero es que el Talivan este es un mijita.

Joder, que más dará, la Luna, Marte... si al final de cuentas son redondos igual. ::::


----------



## hydra69 (7 Abr 2015)

JMK dijo:


> Sip.
> 
> Pero es que el Talivan este es un mijita.
> 
> Joder, que más dará, la Luna, Marte... si al final de cuentas son redondos igual. ::::



Desde luego,es más si hubieran usado un compás se ahorran la foto.


----------



## Aksturiax (7 Abr 2015)

Enviar a un fotógrafo a Marte sale muy caro, se le hace una a la luna, se le pone un filtro y se ahorran unos leuros.


----------



## visaman (7 Abr 2015)

talibán denúncianos como es, la que te ha robado el corazón


----------



## Buster (9 Abr 2015)

:: :: :: ::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Abr 2015)

Eso no habría pasado si en vez de en una "valla" lo hubiera escrito en una "vaya".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2015)

¿Les apetece una coliflor?


----------



## Buster (7 May 2015)

Son dislexias sanas.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (7 May 2015)

O una señal de incultura y pirmitrivismo... ::


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 May 2015)

Gran nivel de elmundo.es:

"Usue, la niña que la vicepresidenta la quitó la lupa sin permiso."


----------



## Buster (25 May 2015)

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...iega-sera-alcalde/00031432504208824408169.htm



> Debacle histórico del PSOE y del BNG, que ceden a la nueva fuerza nueve ediles



Si "debacle" es femenino, ¿cómo puede ser históric*o*?


----------



## hydra69 (25 May 2015)

Buster dijo:


> Si "debacle" es femenino, ¿cómo puede ser históric*o*?



es shemale :|


----------



## 시켈 ! (7 Jun 2015)

Ojo a este aviso de vBulletin:

"...no *HUBIERON* RESULTADOS ..."


----------



## success-borrado (8 Jun 2015)

Querido Taliván;

Desearía que se prodigare por el subforo de Política. Allí se necesita mano dura. Se ven cosas indecentes.

Algunos nos desesperamos al comprobar no ya las burradas ortográficas, sino el desdén y la desidia imperante de los foreros, que literalmente vejan, vituperan y vilipendian las importantes interrogaciones y exclamaciones de apertura.

Yo voy más allá y utilizo siempre que puedo el futuro de subjuntivo para evitar que se pierda. Y al hablar distingo entre "ll" e "y".

En algunos casos las fuerzas flaquean y dan ganas de rebajarse y hablar como el populacho, pero hay que mantenerse íntegro.

Me despido sin otro particular. Un saludo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2015)

Le agradezco que me tenga en cuenta. El problema es que el foro de política es muy polémico, y no soy partidario de contribuir a crear un contexto en que a uno de los tertulianos se le quiera quitar o dar la razón con el pretexto de su ortografía. 

Un cordial saludo. Por cierto, un interesante uso del futuro de subjuntivo el que hace usted en "prodigare".

Aprovecho para añadir una joyita que me he encontrado en los comentarios de una noticia deportiva de elmundo.es, a cuenta del problema que, de verdad, más le quita el sueño a la gente en este país: los árbitros:



> Usuario *jmjmribo*
> 
> nose por que un eror de abrito tiene que pagarlo el real Madrid es cosa del avrito por lo tanto partido valido



El error del acta que puede costar el triunfo al Madrid - ABC.es


----------



## Manoliko (10 Jun 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Le agradezco que me tenga en cuenta. El problema es que el foro de política es muy polémico, y *no soy partidario de contribuir a crear un contexto en que a uno de los tertulianos se le quiera quitar o dar la razón con el pretexto de su ortografía*.
> 
> Un cordial saludo. Por cierto, un interesante uso del futuro de subjuntivo el que hace usted, en "prodigare".
> 
> ...



Es una modalidad de falacia ad hominem, pretender ganar un debate o discusión por internet afeándole al otro la ortografía. 

Así que yo trato de esforzarme en no meter la pata, pero cuando sucede respondo que las normas son para los mediocres que escriben de forma autómata y que las mentes creativas funcionamos de forma distinta y bla, bla, bla, bla...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Jun 2015)

Le doy la razón, pero mejor que no responda así, porque de esa manera puede usted estar cayendo en otro tipo de falacia: la falacia _ad mis cojonem_. 

Le sugiero que simplemente responda que esa cuestión no es relevante a la hora de dar la razón en un tema de este tipo. O saque a exponer que es una falacia ad hominem.

Un saludo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Jun 2015)

Cortesía del usario hastalosgueb:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/663163-cartel-de-lavacoches-haran-queriendo.html


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 Jun 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cortesía del usario hastalosgueb:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/663163-cartel-de-lavacoches-haran-queriendo.html



No es muy barato el servicio pero al menos son "guasones"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Jun 2015)

El gran periódico español abc.es conmemora un hito de la cultura patria:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Jun 2015)

Las nuevas generaciones nos hacen disfrutar:



> Busco pareja para azele disfrutar asta el final con buen rollo no cobro no pago no me inporta la eda ni fisico atiendo wuasapp y llamadas 697224135. Edad 18 años



PASION.COM - Busco pareja


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (1 Jul 2015)

El Mundo y la xenofagia


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Jul 2015)

¿Por qué España no ha dado al mundo grandes figuras de la literatura erótica? No nos falta potencial:

PASION.COM - Mujeres para lamerle los peones y mas

_Busco mujer que no le hallan comido las tetas i lamido los pezones te recorrere con mi lengua los pezones asta que sete pongan duros como una piedra y gimiras de placer eso esta muy pero que muy rico segire asta tu honbrigo donde te dara tanbien un gustirinini y seguiremos asta llegar a tu clitoris y halli si que te correras una y otra vez si te apetece probarlo manda mail y ablamos besos. Edad 38 años_


----------



## Denyuri (5 Jul 2015)

Lo he visto enterito y no he podido no pensar en usted


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Jul 2015)

¿Se deben los problemas económicos de este país a la escasa formación de nuestros hombres de negocios?

PASION.COM - Honbre de negocio busca chica joven

_honbre de paso por malaga busca chica joven que sea muy discreta que no aya tenido relaciones gratrifico. Edad 50 años_


----------



## Denyuri (5 Jul 2015)

Y con doble negación de regalo, no se quejará.


----------



## eloy_85 (6 Jul 2015)

joven... 50 tacos


----------



## Ramiro 665 (6 Jul 2015)

Podían pedir un maestro usando el mismo anuncio, total...


----------



## allan smithee (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jul 2015)

El número de agosto de 2015 de la revista Fotogramas incluye este interesante párrafo en una entrevista con la actriz María León:







María no tiene una madre. No tiene una entrenadora ni una terapeuta. No tiene un _chocho_ (qué bonita forma de hablarse entre madre e hija). Lo que tiene María es un sofá. Couch significa "sofá".


----------



## DPCHera (27 Jul 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿Se deben los problemas económicos de este país a la escasa formación de nuestros hombres de negocios?
> 
> 
> 
> _honbre de paso por malaga busca chica joven que sea muy discreta que no aya tenido relaciones gratrifico. Edad 50 años_



gratrifico??? :ouch:


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (27 Jul 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> El número de agosto de 2015 de la revista Fotogramas incluye este interesante párrafo en una entrevista con la actriz María León:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya sólo la palabra "coach" es un horror y no viene a cuento teniendo la palabra terapeuta. Qué asco, qué forma de joder el idioma.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Jul 2015)

> Ya sólo la palabra "coach" es un horror



Pues anda que la palabra _chocho_. ::


----------



## vettonio (28 Jul 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Pues anda que la palabra _chocho_. ::



Es de uso común en Andalucía. Se debía escribir "shosho".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2015)

¿Han bajado mucho los requisitos para conceder un doctorado? La respuesta en el siguiente anuncio:

DORTOR AMOR

Chico aldiente seofrece sus servicios a señoras parejas chicas principintes tearesentir una reina te comere de arriva abajo masajes eroticos juegos posturas y muchomas insaciaple buen cuerpo pollon aguadulce salidas domicilios hoteles oferta 50euros una hora difrutaras aguadulce. Edad 38 años

---------- Post added 30-jul-2015 at 16:08 ----------




vettonio dijo:


> Es de uso común en Andalucía. Se debía escribir "shosho".



Yo soy andaluz y la primera vez que oí la palabra _shosho_ usada como vocativo entre payos fue en 1998. Recuerdo la fecha porque me quedé :: 

Se ha extendido mucho desde entonces.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Ago 2015)

Agentes que toman alcohol y drogas y luego detienen a gente a mansalva. Vergonzoso.


----------



## Andrespp (10 Ago 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿
> Yo soy andaluz y la primera vez que oí la palabra _shosho_ usada como vocativo entre payos fue en 1998. Recuerdo la fecha porque me quedé ::
> 
> Se ha extendido mucho desde entonces.



pues de un tiempo a esta parte lo que yo oigo es "jigo" (por higo) y cholele (autoexplicativo).


----------



## FoSz2 (10 Ago 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Yo soy andaluz y la primera vez que oí la palabra _shosho_ usada como vocativo entre payos fue en 1998. Recuerdo la fecha porque me quedé ::
> 
> Se ha extendido mucho desde entonces.



Eso de nombrar la parte por el todo no es andaluz, es de Cadiz.

Qué mania con lo de acento andaluz.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Ago 2015)

El mítico pintor e ilustrador José Segrelles, en un libro de recetas de 1947.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Ago 2015)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (26 Ago 2015)

https://twitter.com/payo_ranger/status/626361867804483585/photo/1


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Ago 2015)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> https://twitter.com/payo_ranger/status/626361867804483585/photo/1



Debe ser éste:


----------



## temis2011 (26 Ago 2015)

Papa_Frita dijo:


> Debe ser éste:



Joer tu también, lo único que se entiende es que el color es azul :cook:


----------



## Papa_Frita (26 Ago 2015)

temis2011 dijo:


> Joer tu también, lo único que se entiende es que el color es azul :cook:



Creo que ahora sí lo tengo:








:cook:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Ago 2015)

Que aprenda Pablo Iglesias.







https://twitter.com/bankss_/status/628013471540596736/photo/1


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (4 Sep 2015)

Hoy, en el Tailbán Tiporgáfico denuncia, el candente problema del top-manta. 








Invitados de honor | Eurocon 2016


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Oct 2015)

Carrefour y las nuevas _tegnologías._







https://twitter.com/empeltada/status/649977153946288128/photo/1


----------



## 시켈 ! (8 Oct 2015)




----------



## SNB Superstar (15 Oct 2015)

Su Excelencia, perdone que altere su sosiego con una aportación como la mía, pero creo que es digna de su ira. No se trata de un anuncio en Segunda Mano, un mensaje en este foro, ni un anuncio comercial, sino de... Amnistía Internacional. Sin más preámbulos, pongo a buestra dispocision el pecado cometido por la organización que vela por los derechos humanos (de la misma forma que Vos veláis por la hortojrafia en la hinternec):


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Nov 2015)

Contraportada de un disco oficial de ÑU:



Spoiler



<a href="http://imgbox.com/0AQjG501" target="_blank"><img src="http://i.imgbox.com/0AQjG501.jpg" alt="image host"/></a>


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (15 Ene 2016)

Artículo dedicado a los yonkis que se pinchan cualquier cosa:

La verdad oculta de Palomares, 50 años después | Ciencia | EL MUNDO


----------



## AtomAnt (15 Ene 2016)

Lo de los "asientos inyectables" es la primera vez que lo veo, está a la altura de las "redes inhalámbricas"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Jul 2018)

Abra jrande orjía:







http://finofilipino.org/post/176444750793


----------



## ferengi (9 Oct 2018)

Rapapolvo de Twitter a la ministra de EducaciÃ³n por sus faltas de ortografÃ­a

Te "Himboko" Talivan.


----------



## visaman (9 Oct 2018)

hilo mítico renace


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Oct 2018)

ferengi dijo:


> Rapapolvo de Twitter a la ministra de EducaciÃ³n por sus faltas de ortografÃ*a
> 
> Te "Himboko" Talivan.



Lo peor de todo esto es que la falta de formación se lleva a gala.

No es sólo cosa del foro, en la vida real es peor. La gente se cree que está en su derecho de escribir como les salga de los cojones Y ES COMO SI ESTUVIESE BIEN.


----------



## ferengi (10 Oct 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Lo peor de todo esto es que la falta de formación se lleva a gala.
> 
> No es sólo cosa del foro, en la vida real es peor. La gente se cree que está en su derecho de escribir como les salga de los cojones Y ES COMO SI ESTUVIESE BIEN.



Personalmente soy de la opinión de los "contextos", en ciertos contextos puedo entender que la gente en vez de escribir "más" use +, por economía de lenguaje y cosas así , lo gordo es que en un contexto donde se exige un lenguaje formalizado y de acuerdo a la norma, "se pase de ello".


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Oct 2018)

ferengi dijo:


> Personalmente soy de la opinión de los "contextos", en ciertos contextos puedo entender que la gente en vez de escribir "más" use +, por economía de lenguaje y cosas así , lo gordo es que en un contexto donde se exige un lenguaje formalizado y de acuerdo a la norma, "se pase de ello".



Normalmente se suele ver fácilmente cuándo es una falta de ortografía por ignorancia, cuándo es por broma y cuándo es una abreviación por comodidad o tiempo.

Da igual, la gente (así en general) no admite que se le corrija (ni sutilmente ni nada) de ninguna manera en ninguna circunstancia.

Será que yo soy un milindre y no tengo rango para corregir a nadie, independientemente de la burrada que se diga. Porque esa es otra, aquí lo primero es ver quién lo dice y todo lo demás se interpreta en base a lo primero.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2019)




----------



## Cuchillo de palo (14 May 2019)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Carrefour y las nuevas _tegnologías._



he estado como 2 minutos intentando comprender de que iba la foto....


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2019)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> he estado como 2 minutos intentando comprender de que iba la foto....



Este hilo tiene ya diez años. Es normal que algunas cosas se vayan quedando obsoletas.

Lo que me hace recordar la feliz ocurrencia de la RAE de incluir en su diccionario el _cederrón_.

cederrón


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 May 2019)

España _pogresa_:


----------



## Giles Amaury (28 May 2019)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



A mí mientras sea una tierna sartencita pizpireta me importa poco que el sistema de reproducción de vídeo que utilice sea VHS o Beta. Aunque la verdad yo pensaba que esos sistemas de reproducción de vídeo ya hacia décadas que se habían quedado obsoletos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (20 Sep 2019)




----------



## 시켈 ! (20 Sep 2019)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



¡Venga ya! Es un montaje ¿no?

Veo a diario faltas de periodistas, pero eso me parece demasiado. No puede ser.


----------



## ElCalvo (20 Sep 2019)

sikel dijo:


> ¡Venga ya! Es un montaje ¿no?
> 
> Veo a diario faltas de periodistas, pero eso me parece demasiado. No puede ser.



Si que puede ser. Y si activas los subtítulos para sordos tus ojos estallarán en pocos minutos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 Ago 2020)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Sep 2020)




----------



## Minsky Moment (1 Sep 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Jaja, mucho peor coger un betamax, ande va a parar.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (9 Sep 2020)

hextremesedor documento, no me arrepentire nunca de seguir este hilo.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (17 Sep 2020)




----------



## Gothaus (17 Sep 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Brutal. Me recuerda al andevé, la Sole, cómo m'ha puesto.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## Gothaus (24 Sep 2020)

Pues le van a salir almorranas. Especialmente si está estreñido.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (30 Sep 2020)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 Oct 2020)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2020)

Leer en voz alta:








Mensaje encriptado - FinoFilipino - Humor, memes, gif, videos, fotos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Oct 2020)

Creo que es aún peor la de "_Haber_ si nos enteramos" etcétera.


----------



## Oligofrenico (11 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Potentes lo a dicho vien..


----------



## Oligofrenico (11 Oct 2020)

Oyga sr talibán. Una vez escribí harmonia con "h". Es pecado??


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Oct 2020)

Hola, Taliván. Siempre me echo unas risas con tu hilo. No sé si conocerás este canal, lo descubrí hace poco, está muy bien para difundirlo (no tengo nada que ver con él):

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbOeiqwzIjq8Z3spBDOQ6jw


----------



## Minsky Moment (11 Oct 2020)

Esta me ha parecido sublime:


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (11 Oct 2020)

Buen hilo, ¿que pena pondría el señor talibán al troll a sueldo de calopez que escribe vejaciones con B?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2020)




----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2020)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Potentes lo a dicho vien..



A lo megor kería eskrivir "potions".


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2020)

El tuerto Bowman dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 456471
> 
> Buen hilo, ¿que pena pondría el señor talibán al troll a sueldo de calopez que escribe vejaciones con B?



Puede que tengamos que indultarla por motivos de edad: seguramente es una _biega._


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2020)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Esta me ha parecido sublime:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 456469



Recuerdo un cartel que decía:

POR FABOR
NO ORINACE
EN EL ACENSOL
PORQUE ES PELIGROSO
Y PUEDE DAR CORRIENTE

Lo había escrito el portero del edificio. Lo más terrible es pensar el tipo de vecinos que había en aquella finca.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


>



Un puntazo lo de poner "incestos" y poner a un tío arrimando cebolleta a la jembra con una hijita al lado.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2020)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Oyga sr talibán. Una vez escribí harmonia con "h". Es pecado??



Es pecado más venial que otros porque tiene cierta justificación etimológica.


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2020)

Oligofrenico dijo:


> Oyga sr talibán. Una vez escribí harmonia con "h". Es pecado??



Demasiado inglés lo más seguro. Necesitas una cura de desanglonización.

Recétese.
Sígase.
Hágase.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Oct 2020)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Demasiado inglés lo más seguro. Necesitas una cura de desanglonización.



¿También hay academias para eso?


----------



## El tuerto Bowman (14 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Puede que tengamos que indultarla por motivos de edad: seguramente es una _biega._



Se rumorea que es un viego haciandose pasar por tía y tiene rabo, lo que queda acreditado es que no pasó de 4° de primaria.


----------



## Oligofrenico (14 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es pecado más venial que otros porque tiene cierta justificación etimológica.



Gracias señor. Y acerse pajas??


----------



## Giles Amaury (14 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> ¿También hay academias para eso?



Hay una que se llama "Pasando de los piratas" que la lleva un tal Mr. Nini. Lo malo es que está en Elda.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (16 Oct 2020)

Espero que no nos chapen el foro por lo que voy a poner:


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (24 Oct 2020)




----------



## Antiparticula (24 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Espero que no nos chapen el foro por lo que voy a poner:



Atentado ortográfico de falsa bandera de manual.


----------



## ELVR (24 Oct 2020)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Espero que no nos chapen el foro por lo que voy a poner:



Sólo ha faltado poner España con H inicial (con cierta justificación etimológica también)


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Nov 2020)

Me siento un poco culpable de esto...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Nov 2020)

Se acerca la Navidad:


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Nov 2020)

Vusco dos xikas para haser trio.

inpresidible que tenga educasio y escrivan ben.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Dic 2020)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Dic 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Vusco dos xikas para haser trio.
> 
> inpresidible que tenga educasio y escrivan ben.



Le remito a las cinco primeras páginas de este hilo. Son de hace unos años, cuando pasion.com estaba dentro de milanuncios.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (10 Dic 2020)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (28 Dic 2020)

Pérez-Reverte está ingresado después de clavarse dos tenedores incandescentes en los ojos tras leer este cartel - FinoFilipino - Humor, memes, gif, videos, fotos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (8 Ene 2021)

Lo que le falta en ortografía lo compensa con lo efectivo de sus técnicas de seducción:


----------



## XXavier (8 Ene 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los que cuidamos las formas al escribir somos gente de otro tiempo...
El 'Whatsapp' y similares han hecho estragos, y no solo en la ortografía. Tengo una hermana, profesora en Económicas, que me cuenta que el trabajo de corregir los exámenes es cada día más fatigoso, porque muchos alumnos no saben construir un texto estructurado y coherente, y se expresan por escrito de manera desordenada y difícil de entender.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (8 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Los que cuidamos las formas al escribir somos gente de otro tiempo...
> El 'Whatsapp' y similares han hecho estragos, y no solo en la ortografía. Tengo una hermana, profesora en Económicas, que me cuenta que el trabajo de corregir los exámenes es cada día más fatigoso, porque muchos alumnos no saben construir un texto estructurado y coherente, y se expresan por escrito de manera desordenada y difícil de entender.



La expresión oral y escrita es un reflejo de lo que hay por dentro. Vienen tiempos duros.


----------



## Kalevala (8 Ene 2021)

XXavier dijo:


> Los que cuidamos las formas al escribir somos gente de otro tiempo...
> El 'Whatsapp' y similares han hecho estragos, y no solo en la ortografía. Tengo una hermana, profesora en Económicas, que me cuenta que el trabajo de corregir los exámenes es cada día más fatigoso, porque muchos alumnos no saben construir un texto estructurado y coherente, y se expresan por escrito de manera desordenada y difícil de entender.



En este foro mismamente hay muchos ejemplos.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Feb 2021)

Asistimos a la completa degeneración del lenguaje escrito:

*ESCKABO GEY VUSCO AMO GITANO PAGO*

Esckabo vuco amo para ke me plostituya y me use para para ke cubran perros o lo ke kiera todo lo ke sake para el24/7 aoarte yo le dsre 1800al mes tambien me puede alkilar commo esclabo domestico anuncio serio tambie hiria a trabajar para el amo akualkier sitio de españa contatar por guasa poniendo marica me puede femenizar. Edad 30 años


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Feb 2021)

Y giene:







Bill comenzó a cojear de una pata cuando su dueño llegó a casa con la pierna escayolada - FinoFilipino - Tu ración diaria de contenido random


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (21 Mar 2021)

Hace unos días:







Y hoy, más hazañas de este señor en "El Taliván Hortográfico _denucia"_:


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (21 Mar 2021)

Me lo imagino con su mascarilla de la caja rural llena de pelusas, mirando 
desafiante mientras va pegando el cartel con cierta parsimonia.




Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OYeah (21 Mar 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jajajaajajaj!!!!!

GUIRVIENDO!!!!


----------



## juantxxxo (21 Mar 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuidadito con lo que pone: *TE VOY A DEJAR CALVO*.

TERRIPLA!!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2021)

Como cantaba aquella artista italiana, bois, bois, bois...


----------



## juantxxxo (1 Abr 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Como cantaba aquella artista italiana, bois, bois, bois...



Dime que es un fake, por favor!!!!! ya no por la Hortografía, sino por el anuncio en sí!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (1 Abr 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Dime que es un fake, por favor!!!!! ya no por la Hortografía, sino por el anuncio en sí!!!



No lo es, que yo sepa. La fuente es finofilipino. Creí haber puesto el enlace pero parece que no.









"Me presento en tu boda y la lío" - FinoFilipino - Tu ración diaria de contenido random


Enviado por @PelucoMarvin




finofilipino.org





Tal vez debería ofrecerlo también a la atención del ático.


----------



## El Tio Calambres (1 Abr 2021)

Aquí tienes más carne para la picadora






¿Le follabais el cacaceite y le harias bukkake a ésta?


¿Merece la pena? ¿Cuánto le pagarías? https://www.pasion.com/contactos-mujeres/hostal-nueva-andalucia-1-abril-525316476.htm




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Abr 2021)

Menos mal que ante la cuarta ola de incultura que nos invade queda la labor de universidades y bibliotecas:
















Falta le hace


@GregorioLuri enviado por Jumy.




 finofilipino.org


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 Abr 2021)

El conserje dándolo todo, circulen, no hay nada que ver.



Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Menos mal que ante la cuarta ola de incultura que nos invade queda la labor de universidades y bibliotecas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OYeah (12 Abr 2021)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> El conserje dándolo todo, circulen, no hay nada que ver.




Ese no es el conserje, es alguna charo enchufada ahi para mover papeles. Los conserjes no se meten en el Word a escribir eso, lo piden a la Pepa de turno.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Abr 2021)

OYeah dijo:


> Ese no es el conserje, es alguna charo enchufada ahi para mover papeles. Los conserjes no se meten en el Word a escribir eso, lo piden a la Pepa de turno.



Ésa es también mi opinión. De todas maneras, creo que es una universidad de México. Si nos creemos que el nivel académico de las charos de aquí es discutible, allí es ínfimo.


----------



## juantxxxo (12 Abr 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ésa es también mi opinión. De todas maneras, creo que es una universidad de México. Si nos creemos que el nivel académico de las charos de aquí es discutible, allí es ínfimo.



Pues luego convalidan títulos tan ricamente, pa cagarse!!!!


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (12 Abr 2021)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Pues luego convalidan títulos tan ricamente, pa cagarse!!!!



Y permisos de conducir...


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (29 Abr 2021)

Dada la caliente situación política, vamos también nosotros a politizarnos un poco:







Cortesía de @ULTRAPACO


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (5 May 2021)




----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 May 2021)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 May 2021)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 655757



Las letras mayúsculas deben escribirse con tilde si les corresponde llevarla según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español, tanto si se trata de palabras escritas en su totalidad con mayúsculas como si se trata únicamente de la mayúscula. La Real Academia Española nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario.

La acentuación gráfica de las letras mayúsculas no es opcional, sino obligatoria, y afecta a cualquier tipo de texto. Las únicas mayúsculas que no se acentúan son las que forman parte de las siglas; así, CIA (sigla del inglés, Central Intelligence Agency) no lleva tilde, aunque el hiato entre la vocal cerrada tónica y la vocal abierta átona exigiría, según las reglas de acentuación, tildar la i.






Tilde en las mayúsculas


La escritura con mayúsculas —sea toda la palabra, sea solo la inicial— no exime del uso de la tilde. Las mayúsculas se escriben obligatoriamente con tilde si les corresponde llevarla según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español: ATENCIÓN. ¡Ánimo!




www.rae.es


----------



## OYeah (11 May 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Las letras mayúsculas deben escribirse con tilde si les corresponde llevarla según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español, tanto si se trata de palabras escritas en su totalidad con mayúsculas como si se trata únicamente de la mayúscula. La Real Academia Española nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario.
> 
> La acentuación gráfica de las letras mayúsculas no es opcional, sino obligatoria, y afecta a cualquier tipo de texto. Las únicas mayúsculas que no se acentúan son las que forman parte de las siglas; así, CIA (sigla del inglés, Central Intelligence Agency) no lleva tilde, aunque el hiato entre la vocal cerrada tónica y la vocal abierta átona exigiría, según las reglas de acentuación, tildar la i.
> 
> ...




Y tiene todo el sentido, para pronunciarlas como toca. 

Te escribo un privado, Taliván.


----------



## elena francis (11 May 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Las letras mayúsculas deben escribirse con tilde si les corresponde llevarla según las reglas de acentuación gráfica del español, tanto si se trata de palabras escritas en su totalidad con mayúsculas como si se trata únicamente de la mayúscula. La Real Academia Española nunca ha establecido una norma en sentido contrario.
> 
> La acentuación gráfica de las letras mayúsculas no es opcional, sino obligatoria, y afecta a cualquier tipo de texto. Las únicas mayúsculas que no se acentúan son las que forman parte de las siglas; así, CIA (sigla del inglés, Central Intelligence Agency) no lleva tilde, aunque el hiato entre la vocal cerrada tónica y la vocal abierta átona exigiría, según las reglas de acentuación, tildar la i.
> 
> ...



Eres un pozo de sabiduría. Algún día podrías explicarnos cuando se pone tilde en las palabras "como", el uso del "por qué, porqué, por que...", y el leísmo y laísmo.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 May 2021)

elena francis dijo:


> Eres un pozo de sabiduría. Algún día podrías explicarnos cuando se pone tilde en las palabras "como", el uso del "por qué, porqué, por que...", y el leísmo y laísmo.



De mil amores, pero quede claro que el post de antes lo he sacado de Google. 

Edito: cuando tenga tiempo abro hilo en la Guarde y le mando un aviso.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 May 2021)

Vengo fuerte esta noche






Enviado desde mi SM-T280 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Giles Amaury (11 May 2021)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 655757



Siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención esa creencia tan enraizada que hay en España de que las letras mayúsculas no llevan tilde. En las dos ortografías que tengo de la RAE pone bien claro que ellos nunca han dicho tal cosa y que las mayúsculas tienen que llevar tilde siempre. La verdad es que si te pones a pensarlo el que las mayúsculas no llevaran tilde sería una estupidez; si las tildes están para marcar la sílaba tónica por qué se deberían marcar solo en las palabras escritas en minúsculas y no en las escritas en mayúsculas.


----------



## Suburban2 (12 May 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ; si las tildes están para marcar la sílaba átona por qué se deberían marcar solo en las palabras escritas en minúsculas y no en las escritas en mayúsculas.



Perdona que te corrija, pero estoy oposionando a assistant taliban y además de turno, pero creo que por átona quieres decir lo contrario, es decir, tónica, que es sobre la que recae el acento gráfico (o tilde) cuando lo dictan las reglas.

Cheers.


----------



## Giles Amaury (12 May 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Perdona que te corrija, pero estoy oposionando a assistant taliban y además de turno, pero creo que por átona quieres decir lo contrario, es decir, tónica, que es sobre la que recae el acento gráfico (o tilde) cuando lo dictan las reglas.
> 
> Cheers.



Eso quería decir.


----------



## chemarin (12 May 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención esa creencia tan enraizada que hay en España de que las letras mayúsculas no llevan tilde. En las dos ortografías que tengo de la RAE pone bien claro que ellos nunca han dicho tal cosa y que las mayúsculas tienen que llevar tilde siempre. La verdad es que si te pones a pensarlo el que las mayúsculas no llevaran tilde sería una estupidez; si las tildes están para marcar la sílaba átona por qué se deberían marcar solo en las palabras escritas en minúsculas y no en las escritas en mayúsculas.



Hay dos posibles explicaciones para ello según este blog:








El mito de las mayúsculas inacentuadas


¿Cuál es el origen del mito de las mayúsculas inacentuadas? La RAE afirma que el uso de la mayúscula no exime de poner tildes.




www.pampalabrasamedida.com





Yo creo que en tiempos recientes fue El País el que indujo a muchos a creer que las mayúsculas no se acentuaban.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 May 2021)

Perfecto ejemplo de la importancia de las tildes para una adecuada comprensión de un texto:







Cortesía del forero @Supremacía .


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (3 Jun 2021)

La chica tiene razón, pero le falla la ortografía:







Esto me trae a la memoria un clásico del que no puedo aportar foto, pero de cuya veracidad doy personalmente fe.

En un ascensor de un edificio de viviendas un día el portero puso un cartel que decía:

*



POR FABOR NO HORINACE EN EL ACENSOL 
PORQUE ES PELIGROSO Y PUEDE DAR LA CORRIENTE

Hacer clic para expandir...


*


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jun 2021)

Recursos "umanos":


----------



## Suburban2 (27 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Recursos "umanos":



Recursos "sub-umanos".


----------



## cepeda33 (27 Jun 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Perfecto ejemplo de la importancia de las tildes para una adecuada comprensión de un texto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Como lo sabes, si lo lees mal parece que es la tarta que le ha comprado un/a hija/o a su madre.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (2 Jul 2021)

Puede observarse que, además de todo, también había empezado a escribir mal "Carla" pero lo corrigió.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Jul 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> Siempre me ha llamado mucho la atención esa creencia tan enraizada que hay en España de que las letras mayúsculas no llevan tilde. En las dos ortografías que tengo de la RAE pone bien claro que ellos nunca han dicho tal cosa y que las mayúsculas tienen que llevar tilde siempre. La verdad es que si te pones a pensarlo el que las mayúsculas no llevaran tilde sería una estupidez; si las tildes están para marcar la sílaba tónica por qué se deberían marcar solo en las palabras escritas en minúsculas y no en las escritas en mayúsculas.



Antes de que existieran los ordenadores que conoces, había una cosa que se llamaba _máquina de escribir_. Y resulta que el acento era una pulsación adicional que marcaba en el papel encima de la vocal el llamado por entonces acento (que no tilde, porque eso era el rabito de encima de la eñe).
Pues resulta que en las mayúsculas no se podían poner acentos tipográficos porque siendo más grandes, encima no había sitio.

Por eso se podían no acentuar las mayúsculas en otra época.

Lo que me sorprende es que en la RAE no lo recuerden. O bueno, no me sorprende sabiendo la cantidad de académicos que entraron allí por designio gubernamental en vez de por mérito.


----------



## Giles Amaury (2 Jul 2021)

Profesor.Poopsnagle dijo:


> Antes de que existieran los ordenadores que conoces, había una cosa que se llamaba _máquina de escribir_. Y resulta que el acento era una pulsación adicional que marcaba en el papel encima de la vocal el llamado por entonces acento (que no tilde, porque eso era el rabito de encima de la eñe).
> Pues resulta que en las mayúsculas no se podían poner acentos tipográficos porque siendo más grandes, encima no había sitio.
> 
> Por eso se podían no acentuar las mayúsculas en otra época.
> ...



En la RAE lo recuerdan perfectamente; yo estoy hablando de la gente que aprendió esa regla cuando se utilizaban máquinas de escribir y que todavía no se han enterado que hace ya varias décadas que la RAE ha dicho que a las mayúsculas se les pone la tilde siempre porque ahora ya nadie utiliza máquinas de escribir.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (2 Jul 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> En la RAE lo recuerdan perfectamente; yo estoy hablando de la gente que aprendió esa regla cuando se utilizaban máquinas de escribir y que todavía no se han enterado que hace ya varias décadas que la RAE ha dicho que a las mayúsculas se les pone la tilde siempre porque ahora ya nadie utiliza máquinas de escribir.



La RAE puede decir Misa. Son los mismos subnormales que dicen que llames tilde al acento, que uses cederrón, o que puedes decir iros en lugar de idos.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (3 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Puede observarse que, además de todo, también había empezado a escribir mal "Carla" pero lo corrigió.



No se que me ha dolido mas, si las faltas o ver al mocetón con esa cara de jilipollas.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## Ratona001 (11 Jul 2021)

Pues analiza el doblaje de Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jul 2021)

Qué vergüenza de árbol...


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (22 Jul 2021)

Que seria del mundo sin los becarios haciendo vacaciones a destajo.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (22 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> A veces leo cosas que me dejan tan desolado que creo que sólo me consolaría si las comparto con vosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidentemente se trata de personas que en su vida de cada día se apañan con el lenguaje coloquial, y a la hora de necesitar expresarse más formalmente, lo hacen por aproximación.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Jul 2021)

Clásico Inmortal


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (22 Jul 2021)

Me ha costado un rato pillarlo.



cacho_perro dijo:


> Clásico Inmortal


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jul 2021)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Me ha costado un rato pillarlo.



Es la primera vez que lo cuento, pero en el primer post de este hilo cometí un error gramatical a propósito y en doce años nadie se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Es la primera vez que lo cuento, pero en el primer post de este hilo cometí un error gramatical a propósito y en doce años nadie se ha dado cuenta.



Bueno, los errores gramaticales no enfadan a nadie.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (22 Jul 2021)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> Bueno, los errores gramaticales no enfadan a nadie.



Ojala _sería _eso cierto.


----------



## condimento (22 Jul 2021)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Me ha costado un rato pillarlo.



Bueno, en la querida Letrinoamérica el constante seseo lleva a la gente a confundir "c" y "s". Así que la peña iletrada se hace un pifostio del copón para diferenciarlas en la escritura. Añádanse los errores típicos de la metrópoli y voilá, ahí tienes a la criatura, más fea que Picio.


----------



## cacho_perro (22 Jul 2021)

condimento dijo:


> Bueno, en la querida Letrinoamérica el constante seseo lleva a la gente a confundir "c" y "s". Así que la peña iletrada se hace un pifostio del copón para diferenciarlas en la escritura. Añádanse los errores típicos de la metrópoli y voilá, ahí tienes a la criatura, más fea que Picio.



Enceriooooooo? 

Grasias de antebraso!


----------



## Digamelon (22 Jul 2021)

Se dise "picsa".

Taluec


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (22 Jul 2021)

Gracias condimento, hace ya años que no te leía. A ver cuando haces un buen hilo de alguno de tus viajes.



condimento dijo:


> Bueno, en la querida Letrinoamérica el constante seseo lleva a la gente a confundir "c" y "s". Así que la peña iletrada se hace un pifostio del copón para diferenciarlas en la escritura. Añádanse los errores típicos de la metrópoli y voilá, ahí tienes a la criatura, más fea que Picio.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (27 Jul 2021)

Digamelon dijo:


> Se dise "picsa".
> 
> Taluec



En los años 1980, cuando era una novedad, la gente más catetilla decía "picha".

Frase inolvidable de una señorita que conocí en aquella época (era de la zona de la Sagra):

"La picha huele fuerte a queso pero cuando te la metes en la boca es un no parar".


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## viogenes (29 Jul 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> En los años 1980, cuando era una novedad, la gente más catetilla decía "picha".
> 
> Frase inolvidable de una señorita que conocí en aquella época (era de la zona de la Sagra):
> 
> "La picha huele fuerte a queso pero cuando te la metes en la boca es un no parar".




Yo no entendía como gente que decía pesi o pesicola, se retorcía la lengua en combinaciones del tipo pizsha, pisza y demás, con lo fácil que era piza. Me llevó 40 años aprender que lo correcto es pirza.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (30 Oct 2021)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (30 Oct 2021)

¿Todavía estáis con este hilo? Desde mi perspectiva catalana, me parece mentira que los hispanohablantes podáis tener dudas con una ortografía y una gramática tan simple como la castellana... No me extraña que luego estéis incapacitados para aprender otras lenguas.


----------



## ElCalvo (30 Oct 2021)

Rephlote Mitiko...


----------



## OYeah (30 Oct 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> ¿Todavía estáis con este hilo? Desde mi perspectiva catalana, me parece mentira que los hispanohablantes podáis tener dudas con una ortografía y una gramática tan simple como la castellana... No me extraña que luego estéis incapacitados para aprender otras lenguas.




Cierto, lo vuestro es complicaros la vida sin necesidad. Y complicársela a los demás.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (4 Nov 2021)

Spoiler: muere gente


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (23 Dic 2021)

JO NO AY NINGUNA QUE QUIERA ASERME UN FA

Hola es mi cumple y nadie me a regalado nada alguna meregala un poco de coño lo como muy vien te gustaría venga. Edad 39 años


----------



## Furymundo (23 Dic 2021)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> JO NO AY NINGUNA QUE QUIERA ASERME UN FA
> 
> Hola es mi cumple y nadie me a regalado nada alguna meregala un poco de coño lo como muy vien te gustaría venga. Edad 39 años



cumples hoy ? dejame torturarte con mi falta de acentos y mi unico signo de pregunta estilo anglocojon.  

FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (28 Dic 2021)

Tu no te ibas que haces por aquí todavía?


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (11 Ene 2022)

Ya no puedo más...


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (11 Ene 2022)

Creo que me acaba de joder la libido.


----------



## Xanna (11 Ene 2022)

48 páginas y seguimos sin pronunciar pizza correctamente


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ene 2022)

Cortesía de @Bartleby


----------



## The Replicant (31 Ene 2022)

joder mira que no saber que se escribe "yubia"


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (31 Ene 2022)

The Replicant dijo:


> joder mira que no saber que se escribe "yubia"



El nivel de los vecarios es lamentavle.


----------



## Giles Amaury (31 Ene 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Cortesía de @Bartleby



Los de La Secta llevan con ese tipo de fallos prácticamente desde que se creo la cadena. Son fallos ortográficos que tiene gente en España que no tiene ni la Eso. Yo creo que lo hacen a propósito.


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (2 Feb 2022)

Esto ya no existe.... Pintaron la fachada. 

Puta Vida


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Giles Amaury (6 Feb 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Es una historia muy morbosa y turvia y sea verdad o no, es normal que este en boca de todos.


----------



## Ratona001 (6 Feb 2022)

Te queria escribir privado pero me das miedo/ respeto.
He visto el ultimo video de Kira y fase. (Kirasensei YouTube).

Y han dicho dos palabras que me han sonado mal. Pero como estoy aislada ...He olvidado un poco el español y no sé si la que se confunde soy yo.

Han dicho "maduración" en lugar de madurez.
Y "pegado fuego".

Es eso correcto?
Minuto 0:46 "pegado fuego". Lo de maduración no recuerdo cuando lo decian. Creo que en el inicio del video.

@NATE HIGGERS


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Te queria escribir privado pero me das miedo/ respeto.
> He visto el ultimo video de Kira y fase. (Kirasensei YouTube).
> 
> Y han dicho dos palabras que me han sonado mal. Pero como estoy aislada ...He olvidado un poco el español y no sé si la que se confunde soy yo.
> ...



Ratona, por Dios, que yo nunca he tratado mal a la gente que me viene de buen rollo.  Casi me apena que veas eso como una posibilidad.

Si te ha llegado algún rumor de que gente de la guardería se ha llevado algún susto conmigo eso se debe a que en la guardería hay mucho pequeño canalla con piel de cordero que entre bastidores hacen o planean cosas reprobables amparados por el anonimato. No reprobables en plan "has puesto mal el complemento directo" sino reprobables de verdad, y tú como mujer debes imaginarte qué tipo de cosas pueden ser. Pero por, digamos, simple falta de seriedad jamás me he comido a nadie. Tengo muy buena relación con gente de la Guarde que son verdaderos cachondos mentales como @SNB Superstar o @Polirisitas y por la presente los cito para que den fe de ello, y aún mejor con @Pio Pio aunque él no va tan en plan humorista como los anteriores. Ellos llevan un rollo forero diferente al mío pero en la Guarde cabe todo eso, cada uno en su casa y Calopez en la de todos.

Vamos, que me mandes un privado cuando quieras, aunque sea para hablar del tiempo, que eres bienvenida. 

(No puedo contestarte lo de maduración hasta dentro de doce horas porque Calopez es idiota)


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Feb 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> (No puedo contestarte lo de maduración hasta dentro de doce horas porque Calopez es idiota)



Ya de puedhez. No me de e de leído todo el tocho pero, ¿cómo de puedhez de dedicarle semegante thezto ha Coñocalbatona? Yo la de tenjo en el hijnore dhezde ace como hun haño por coñocalba.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (6 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Y han dicho dos palabras que me han sonado mal. Pero como estoy aislada ...He olvidado un poco el español y no sé si la que se confunde soy yo.
> 
> Han dicho "maduración" en lugar de madurez.
> Y "pegado fuego".
> ...



"Pegar fuego" es correcto. Es más frecuente en algunas regiones que en otras, que se prefiere "prender".

"Maduración" es tanto la acción como el efecto de madurar. "Este coñac ha sido sometido a una maduración de ocho años"; "Conan sufrió una larga y dolorosa maduración atado a una noria durante toda su infancia". "Madurez" nombra sólo el efecto, el estado que se alcanza a madurar. "Ha alcanzado la madurez". Aunque en su sentido de efecto, los dos son sinónimos, por algún motivo, "maduración", por lo menos a mí, me suena mejor en contextos no relativos a la naturaleza humana (como el coñac). "Es un coñac de alta maduración". "Cuando perdió a Valeria a manos de Thulsa Doom, Conan sufrió una crisis de madurez"

(Los de la RAE suelen poner ejemplos citando al Quijote, pero es que yo soy muy friki)

Perdóname que no vea el video de Kira Sensei y me base sólo en tu cita pero es que no soporto a ese pobre hombre.

A tu disposición.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (14 Mar 2022)

El berdadero hamor


Muy buenos días rey de los measentados y tal... Te sigo desde hace años y no podía dejar escapar la ocasión de transmitir esta oda al amor de alguien con más




finofilipino.org


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (7 May 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (7 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982614
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sea tan duro @Taliván Hortográfico, es puro lenguaje SMS como en los viejos tiempos, para ahorrarse unos centimillos por cada mensaje


----------



## Skara (7 May 2022)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 982614



Si tuvo que buscar entre un millón para encontrar a una chica, no pudo sacar tiempo para buscar en la ortografía.


----------



## SrPurpuron (7 May 2022)

Por aquí tenía que pasarse @moromierda


----------



## moromierda (7 May 2022)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Por aquí tenía que pasarse @moromierda








Literatura - Ya hablo bien español, amegos


Y aunque estoy aprendiendo español por mi cuenta, para no agobiaros con mis mensajes que no entendéis me he instalado otro navegador pero con corrector automático y ahora CREO que ya entendéis todo lo que escribo. EDIT: A pateseón pipular da brubujianiros altivos, yo vuilve hablar cumo sempre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (7 May 2022)

+18


----------



## Roberto Alcazar (14 May 2022)

Enviado desde mi SM-A226B mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manoliko (14 May 2022)

Roberto Alcazar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 930700



Esto me ha dejado to loco. Intento entender la psique de una persona que cree que “cemillones” es un número. Piensa que equivale a media docena de millones o lo confunde con un millón a secas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

@Taliván Hortográfico Que opinas del termino "rociada" que parece adoptado por el foro de manera universal gracias a mi amplio espectro cultural?


----------

